# ACS Processing July 2017



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi - I am beginning this thread for folks who have applied for ACS Assessment in July. I submitted mine in 261111 on July 1st and it has been in stage 2 all along. Did it move for move anyone else?


----------



## duasumeet (Sep 15, 2016)

I uploaded my docs on 5th July and it's also in Stage 2


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hopefully you guys will be processed quicker than the June batch.


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Hopefully you guys will be processed quicker than the June batch.


How much time did it take for the June batch


----------



## farhan.raza (Jul 10, 2017)

*ACS case july 2017*

i applied to ACS on 28th June 2017 through RPL, case moved to stage 2 on next day and still at stage 2 to this date. No pregress. May be now a days , ACS is analyzing cases slowly.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

harij01 said:


> How much time did it take for the June batch


for some 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Did it today 10/07. Lets wait and watch. What are the ACS stages?


----------



## farhan.raza (Jul 10, 2017)

ankitkhandelwal said:


> Did it today 10/07. Lets wait and watch. What are the ACS stages?


as per my knowledge ,has 5 stages, stage 2 is with case officer where he checks your docs, 3rd stage is where CO ask you to submit additional docs if needed, stage 4A is with assessor who assess your application, stage 4B is with CO again, and stage 5 is application finalized.

I applied june28 still at stage 2


----------



## lakshmithoram (May 14, 2017)

I have submitted it today (10/07). Lets see how long it takes for the processing to be completed.


----------



## saurabhdu (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi All,

My ACS says it is valid for two years. Also, I have worked for 4 companies, current one being 4th. I got my ACS done while serving my second company.

My question to you all is :

1. How soon should I apply for my new ACS (if required)?
2. What do I need to produce for my 2nd organization?
3. Do I need to mention my previous ACS reference number while filling the renewal?
4 Does it take any lesser time in case of renewal?


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

saurabhdu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My ACS says it is valid for two years. Also, I have worked for 4 companies, current one being 4th. I got my ACS done while serving my second company.
> 
> ...


1. When you want to have your 3rd and 4th employment assessed. 
2. Reference letter for all four companies you have worked with.
3. Yes, I think they use term link to previous application. You should have that option rather start a new application.
4. Nobody knows!


----------



## saurabhdu (Mar 17, 2016)

MohAdnan said:


> 1. When you want to have your 3rd and 4th employment assessed.
> 2. Reference letter for all four companies you have worked with.
> 3. Yes, I think they use term link to previous application. You should have that option rather start a new application.
> 4. Nobody knows!


Thanks for the reply, I need to know if I need to produce only relieving letter this time for my 2nd employer. (As RnR stays the same)


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

saurabhdu said:


> Thanks for the reply, I need to know if I need to produce only relieving letter this time for my 2nd employer. (As RnR stays the same)


The procedure has changed now. ACS requires you to submit new application using "Linking to earlier one" and ask you to submit all documents again since your first employment. 

You should submit all documents and difference will be only *"to date"* in your current employment reference.


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

I submitted my acs on 21st june still waiting...
Looks like the acs user interface has changed from july and now it has only 3 stages to track the progress.


----------



## muralijcse (Jul 10, 2017)

I had applied on June 16, mine moved to Stage4 directly after a day or two. The applicant dashboard interface has been changed recently by ACS , so right now, it shows "With Assessor". No update yet, still waiting.


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks murali...hope we get the +ve result soon.


----------



## saurabhdu (Mar 17, 2016)

MohAdnan said:


> The procedure has changed now. ACS requires you to submit new application using "Linking to earlier one" and ask you to submit all documents again since your first employment.
> 
> You should submit all documents and difference will be only *"to date"* in your current employment reference.


I have raised a query with ACS yesterday and the reply is as below:


*If your previous application was completed using the online system the previous documents will carry forward onto the new application. You may then upload any new/updated documentation onto the application.*

Please ensure that the previous documents adhere to the current Skill Assessment Guidelines.

Please note: You will not be able to delete any previous documentation as this is kept on record. Simply upload any updated documents into the already created fields. DO NOT create duplicate fields. We will be able to see the updated documents.


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

saurabhdu said:


> I have raised a query with ACS yesterday and the reply is as below:
> 
> 
> *If your previous application was completed using the online system the previous documents will carry forward onto the new application. You may then upload any new/updated documentation onto the application.*
> ...


Thanks for clarifying mate


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Applied for ACS yesterdat 10th July 2017. Status today - In Progress with Case Officer.


----------



## AzuriVN (Jul 19, 2016)

My review application status has been changed to "With assessor" today.
My timeline:
30/06/2017: Submit a review
03/07/2017: In Progress
11/07/2017: With assessor


----------



## inder14 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi,

I submitted my ACS Skill Assessment on 26th July, 2017 under the ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer), moved to stage 4A(with Assessor) within 2 days and currently in the same state 4A(with assessor) since then.

Seems like ACS team have extended their timeline of processing the applications.

Has anyone else got their assessment result who applied on or after 26th July, 2017


Thanks,
Inderdeep Singh


----------



## inder14 (Jul 11, 2017)

farhan.raza said:


> as per my knowledge ,has 5 stages, stage 2 is with case officer where he checks your docs, 3rd stage is where CO ask you to submit additional docs if needed, stage 4A is with assessor who assess your application, stage 4B is with CO again, and stage 5 is application finalized.
> 
> I applied june28 still at stage 2





Hi,

I submitted my ACS Skill Assessment on 26th July, 2017 under the ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer), moved to stage 4A(with Assessor) within 2 days and currently in the same state 4A(with assessor) since then.

Seems like ACS team have extended their timeline of processing the applications.

Has anyone else got their assessment result who applied on or after 26th July, 2017


Thanks,
Inderdeep Singh


----------



## inder14 (Jul 11, 2017)

muralijcse said:


> I had applied on June 16, mine moved to Stage4 directly after a day or two. The applicant dashboard interface has been changed recently by ACS , so right now, it shows "With Assessor". No update yet, still waiting.




Hi,

I submitted my ACS Skill Assessment on 26th July, 2017 under the ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer), moved to stage 'with Assessor' within 2 days and currently in the same state 'with assessor' since then.

Seems like ACS team have extended their timeline for processing of the applications.

Has anyone else got their assessment result who applied on or after 26th July, 2017


Thanks,
Inderdeep Singh


----------



## inder14 (Jul 11, 2017)

muralijcse said:


> I had applied on June 16, mine moved to Stage4 directly after a day or two. The applicant dashboard interface has been changed recently by ACS , so right now, it shows "With Assessor". No update yet, still waiting.




Hi,

Sorry for the previous post. Submitted the ACS on 26th June, 2017 not July.

I submitted my ACS Skill Assessment on 26th June, 2017 under the ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer), moved to stage 'with Assessor' within 2 days and currently in the same state 'with assessor' since then.

Seems like ACS team have extended their timeline for processing of the applications.

Has anyone else got their assessment result who applied on or after 26th June, 2017


Thanks,
Inderdeep Singh


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

I submitted on 8th July 2017 and it is with Case officer from 12th July. 

How much time Case officer will take to pass it to next level.


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Mine iam still waiting...3 weeks now. Acs submitted on 21 june.


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

Submitted on 3rd, still with case officer. Code 261311

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

Mine moved to "With assessor" today. I received an e-mail stating that my passport was not uploaded and hence I send it via mail. Submitted on 03/07 and it moved to with Assessor today


----------



## Gopsat (Apr 24, 2017)

Anyone who submitted acs after june15 got the results? Looks like acs is taking more time.


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

Submitted July 4th and application is "still in progress". i have emailed ACS to know if my application was well received as i had so many issue with uploading the files. 
Unlike my previous review that took only 2 days for a positive outcome, Its been 9days now and still "in progress".


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Got a mail today to upload a certain certified document. Done! Hopefully, should start the flow again.


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

I submitted on 3rd July as well, so let me know when you receive reply from ACS. 

:fingerscrossed:



dooralpha said:


> Submitted July 4th and application is "still in progress". i have emailed ACS to know if my application was well received as i had so many issue with uploading the files.
> Unlike my previous review that took only 2 days for a positive outcome, Its been 9days now and still "in progress".


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

erpardeep said:


> I submitted on 3rd July as well, so let me know when you receive reply from ACS.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


I am seeing change in trend now. Earlier it was 2 weeks now some of the my known friends are getting in 3weeks as well.


----------



## FKMM2017 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi, I submitted mine last July 9 for 261313(Software engineer). Below is the timeline and Hoping for a positive and quick response from them! 🙏🏻🙏🏻💪🏻😃

Jul 9, 2017: Submitted all documents
July 10, 2017: In Progress
July 13, 2017: With assessor


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi all,

Thanks everyone for updating the timelines and keeping us updated.

Below is my Timeline

Applied : 12th July
Inprogress : 12th July


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

FKMM2017 said:


> Hi, I submitted mine last July 9 for 261313(Software engineer). Below is the timeline and Hoping for a positive and quick response from them! 🙏🏻🙏🏻💪🏻😃
> 
> Jul 9, 2017: Submitted all documents
> July 10, 2017: In Progress
> July 13, 2017: With assessor


I submitted on 8th and it is still with case officer.. yours went to assessor in 4 days itself. 

Gr8


----------



## duasumeet (Sep 15, 2016)

I submitted mine on 4th July. Still with CO


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

Same here mate. 



duasumeet said:


> I submitted mine on 4th July. Still with CO


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

looks like applications from India are treated at slow speed.


----------



## FKMM2017 (Jul 5, 2017)

gil367 said:


> I submitted on 8th and it is still with case officer.. yours went to assessor in 4 days itself.
> 
> Gr8


261313 also? hmm i hope it will move to another stage soon. all the best!


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

*Experience points*

Hello Everyone,

I am planning for my ACS, having close to 7 Years of experience in IT and completed B.Tech IT ( Expecting ACS to deduct 2 Years of Experience).

Company 1 : 22-June-2010 to 02-Nov-2012 - India
Company 2 : 06-Dec-2012 to 26-June-2015 - India
Company 3 : 17-Aug-2015 to present - India & Australia 

Australia Exp : 15 Aug 2016 to 5 Nov 2016 & 20 Nov 2016 - 30 -Dec 2016

If you notice I have 2 and half months of GAP in employment, then I have 4 months of Australia experience. 

From the present employer I have received the Roles and Responsibilities letter with out mentioning during I was In Australia. 

I would have counted the GAP, Australia experience and waited for 6 more months to claim 10 points for my experience. But I might travel Australia in 457 soon for long term. So if I wait then I end up waiting for close to 1 year for claiming 10 points. Let me know your views. 

Age - 30
Education - 15
Experience - 5 (Planning for 10 if possible )
English - Max 10 (65 in PTE) - Min 0( 50+ plus in PTE already)


I want to make sure, I am doing the right option. Any advise or inputs would be greatly appreciated !! 

Regards,
Gopi


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

You have asked so many questions, all of them unclear.

Please be specific what you want us to share our views on. And most important, your ANZSCO code.



gopiit04 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am planning for my ACS, having close to 7 Years of experience in IT and completed B.Tech IT ( Expecting ACS to deduct 2 Years of Experience).
> 
> ...


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I have also submitted my ACS on the 13 July and has gone into stage two the very next day. Looking for a positive result from ACS. I heard the delays in processing the applications were due to a recent system upgrade which they have done on their end. I have all my details in my signature - let me know if you need any additional information. 

Regards,
Chirag Modi


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

After uploading the additional document, mine moved with assessor today. 

Date submitted: 10th July
Case Officer assigned: 11th July 
Additional Document requested: 13th July
Documents Uploaded : 13th July
With Assessor : 17th July


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chirag0105 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have also submitted my ACS on the 13 July and has gone into stage two the very next day. Looking for a positive result from ACS. I heard the delays in processing the applications were due to a recent system upgrade which they have done on their end. I have all my details in my signature - let me know if you need any additional information.
> 
> ...


hopefully they will get your done quickly. All the best!


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Phattu_tota said:


> You have asked so many questions, all of them unclear.
> 
> Please be specific what you want us to share our views on. And most important, your ANZSCO code.


Hi Phattu, 

1.ANZSCO code 261311.
2. Question: whether it is mandatory to mention the 4 months of Australian experience in RNR and ACS application; even though I worked for same Indian employer in Australia. 

Ans: I understand from the forum members that; yes, it is mandatory, I lose my 5 points for overseas experience.

Till last week, without proper knowledge I was under the assumption that I will get 10 points for experience if ACS detects 2 years.

Regards, 
Gopinath


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

*Now with assessor*

Mine moved to assessor yesterday.:fingerscrossed:



erpardeep said:


> Same here mate.


----------



## duasumeet (Sep 15, 2016)

erpardeep said:


> Mine moved to assessor yesterday.:fingerscrossed:


Good Luck
I am still waiting


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks mate.


duasumeet said:


> Good Luck
> I am still waiting


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Mine moved to assessor yesterday.:fingerscrossed:


Gud luck.. 
I am still waiting .. its still with CO.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

Please confirm whether the below stamp meaning is same as "certified true copy" 

Regards, 
Gopi


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

gopiit04 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Please confirm whether the below stamp meaning is same as "certified true copy"
> 
> ...


Hi FYI 

Documents Certified Outside Australia can be certified by an equivalent authority within the country of
origin. Legal professionals and embassy officials can provide information regarding certification of
documents outside Australia.
Please Note: The ACS is unable to accept documents if the identity of the certifying officer is unclear or the contact
details are illegible.
More: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...ent Guidelines for Applicants - July 2017.pdf

I would advice you to get Notary Attestation which worked for me earlier. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

omkar13 said:


> Hi FYI
> 
> Documents Certified Outside Australia can be certified by an equivalent authority within the country of
> origin. Legal professionals and embassy officials can provide information regarding certification of
> ...


Hi Omkar, 
Thanks for your reply, sorry for not mentioning the complete details. 

There is a notary seal and details plus this stamp. My only worry is it is having the words "certified true copy" 

Regards, 
Gopi


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

In addition to this stamp, one more stamp should be there, like attachment below. 



gopiit04 said:


> Hi Omkar,
> Thanks for your reply, sorry for not mentioning the complete details.
> 
> There is a notary seal and details plus this stamp. My only worry is it is having the words "certified true copy"
> ...


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

You arent very clear again. Anyway

1.) Yes, all dsignations, all countries - you have to make all permutations and mention with RnR

2.) Yours should be 2 years deduction




gopiit04 said:


> Hi Phattu,
> 
> 1.ANZSCO code 261311.
> 2. Question: whether it is mandatory to mention the 4 months of Australian experience in RNR and ACS application; even though I worked for same Indian employer in Australia.
> ...


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> In addition to this stamp, one more stamp should be there, like attachment below.


Hi Omkar, 

Attached one of the sample, I just want to confirm whether the wording suffice the ACS requirement. 

Regards,
Gopi









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohAdnan (Aug 19, 2016)

gopiit04 said:


> Hi Omkar,
> 
> Attached one of the sample, I just want to confirm whether the wording suffice the ACS requirement.
> 
> ...




It's absolutely right. Don't go in details. The documents must be attested and have "attested" word. That's it!


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

Any update guys


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Timeline*

Acs Assessment applied on 3rd July 17
Current status with With Assessor -- Stage 4


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

omkar13 said:


> Acs Assessment applied on 3rd July 17
> Current status with With Assessor -- Stage 4


When did it changed to stage 4?


----------



## Migrate2Oz (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I seek clarity on which Skilled Occupation should I file for my Skill Assessment as they match two 'Occupations' during different times in my professional career (261111 Business Analyst and 262113 System Admin). My details below:

Bachelor of Engineering (IT): 2004 - 2008
Worked as System Admin: July 2008 - Mar 2014
MBA (Marketing): Apr 2014 - Apr 2015
Working as IT Consultant (BA): July 2015 - Present

My questions as below:

1. Should I file for my skill assessment under (261111 Business Analyst) or (262113 System Admin)? 
2. If I file as 261111 Business Analyst, do I need to submit my work experience documents from 2008 - 2014? 
OR 
If I file as 262113 System Admin, do I need to submit my work experience documents from 2014 - present?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

*ACS July*

Here is our timeline:

July 1st (Sat) Submitted (RPL)
July 3rd (Mon) Submitted more docs as website glitch when uploading. 
July 3rd with Case Officer
July 17th (STILL with Case Officer so emailed to check documentation were ok)
July 17th Response and all ok. Confirmed is with Assessor and will take 6-8 weeks :-/
July 18th With Assessor


To be honest after the glitches with the website I didn't trust the updates on there. 
Surely it hasn't been with the case officer and checking certs for 3 weeks! Hoping that it has been with the assessor for a while and it just didn't update. 

3 weeks and counting......


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

omkar13 said:


> Acs Assessment applied on 3rd July 17
> Current status with With Assessor -- Stage 4


I have also applied on 3rd July and my status is still In Progress and it is not moving forward. How much time did it take to move from In Progress to With Assessor in your case?


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

inayathussaintoorie said:


> I have also applied on 3rd July and my status is still In Progress and it is not moving forward. How much time did it take to move from In Progress to With Assessor in your case?


I was in same position. Email them asking if they've got all documents. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

Have anyone from July got result? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaps.jaini (Mar 20, 2017)

I submitted my wife's ACS on 19th June. It moved to "with Assessor" in 2 days only and since then the status has not changed. I have written a mail to them if everything is fine.


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Have anyone from July got result?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Nope. With assessor for a week now


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

The application status was changed to stage 4a on 17 July
Current status showing is with With Assessor(4b).
:fingerscrossed:



gil367 said:


> When did it changed to stage 4?


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

My Skill Assessment Timeline
Applied: 3rd July
CO asked for docs: 16th July
Current Status: Stage 4 With Assessor
Stage 5: :fingerscrossed:


omkar13 said:


> The application status was changed to stage 4a on 17 July
> Current status showing is with With Assessor(4b).
> :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gaps.jaini (Mar 20, 2017)

gaps.jaini said:


> I submitted my wife's ACS on 19th June. It moved to "with Assessor" in 2 days only and since then the status has not changed. I have written a mail to them if everything is fine.


They replied that it will take 6-8 weeks to process. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

I have applied for ACS skills assessment today. 
But I did some mistakes before applying, I didn't have the scanned copies of few of the notarized documents in hand yesterday. 

Day1 (yesterday) 
1. I just tried to enter personal details followed by the education and experience. 

2. Supporting documents were mandatory:
For experience line item 1, I just uploaded experience letter(no RNR and not notarized as well), tried to delete it and I was able to delete. So just to save the details entered, I have uploaded the document. 

For experience line items 3 & 4, same company but the country is different. I had the RNR with location split-up but I didn't have the notarized scanned copy, initially I got the letter from HR without location break-up, later received the required document with locations mentioned. Again to save the details entered uploaded the old letter(not notarized) assuming I can delete the document later. 

Day2 (today) :

Had all the required scanned copies , tried to delete the unwanted ones and upload correct documents. Unable to delete the unwanted ones . From this forum and understand that once the documents are saved, no option to delete them. It will be maintained for records. 

Uploaded correct document and applied for assessment. Not sure whether it will create any problem. 

Regards, 
Gopi

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hakostrofik (Jul 20, 2017)

*Employment letter duties content*

Hi everyone,

I will apply to ACS skill assessment ASAP but I'm terrified that ACS may deduct my skilled employment years because of my employment letter duties content.

I have a Computer Science degree, I expect no issues there (hopefully), however in my employment reference letter I'm not sure whether or not the letter's duties content should be EXACTLY the same or mostly similar with what is written in ACS website:

261313 - Software Engineer
Description of Employment Duties:
•researching, consulting, analyzing and evaluating system program needs
•identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, procedures and methods
•testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications 
perform to specification
•writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards
•writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational procedures
•providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities 
such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and upgrades


For my experience point of view, I've rephrased most of the sentences (I thought that writing the exact same sentences may raise questions in case officer's mind) and added a few of mine like the following:
-performing research and analysis on bank’s IT related system needs
-writing and maintaining application code to meet bank’s IT system requirements, system designs and functional requirements
-testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors in application programming languages (Java, JavaScript) within established best-practices and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification
-monitoring application performance data to ensure that application works as designed in runtime and diagnose errors if exist
-designing and implementing bank’s IT system configuration management and monitoring solutions, utilizing 3rd party applications and/or developing in-house solutions if necessary
-giving advice and guidance in to-be application and system proposals about software design activities including further software purchases and/or upgrades
-writing, updating and maintaining applications’ technical, end user documentation and also operational procedures

After I've gathered the letter with this content, I read many point reduction posts and gave me second thoughts...

Could you please inform me about the right content format for employment letter duties? Will my version work or should I re-write with more similar/exact sentences on the ACS website?

Thanks,


----------



## SoLifeLike (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello all,

I applied today under 
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer

Let's see how it goes.

Regards


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hakostrofik said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will apply to ACS skill assessment ASAP but I'm terrified that ACS may deduct my skilled employment years because of my employment letter duties content.
> 
> ...


RnR written by you are very good. It depicts the originality rather than copy & paste.

Regarding experience deduction, ACS Checks if your Computer Science Degree is comparable to Australian Qualification or not and deducts the no of years. Experience will not be deducted only in the case of Australian Degree or Higher. In general non-Australian computer Science degrees will require 2 years of work experience, So be prepared for 2 years of deduction.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hakostrofik said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will apply to ACS skill assessment ASAP but I'm terrified that ACS may deduct my skilled employment years because of my employment letter duties content.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Without knowing the pdf in ACS website, I used the sentences from this forum posts, but most of the sentences are exactly same as that of ACS pdf in my letters. I am assuming it won't create problem as it was approved by employers. 

I feel what ever you have done is right and shouldn't create problem as one of my friend's letter has line more specific( technology and other info) and still he got assessed positively. 

Wait for experienced members replies as well. 

Regards, 
Gopi

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hakostrofik (Jul 20, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> RnR written by you are very good. It depicts the originality rather than copy & paste.
> 
> Regarding experience deduction, ACS Checks if your Computer Science Degree is comparable to Australian Qualification or not and deducts the no of years. Experience will not be deducted only in the case of Australian Degree or Higher. In general non-Australian computer Science degrees will require 2 years of work experience, So be prepared for 2 years of deduction.


Thank you very much, I didn't know that. So this situation arised another question:

I've got my letter on this date: *14/06/2017*
with the following date explanation: *from 07/2007 To Date.*

If 2 years deduction will occur, and ACS will consider the date 14/06/2017, 9 years 11 months of experience - 2 years will result with less than 8 years, am I right?

I will quit my job next week. Should I get this letter again next week and end date will be 08/2017 so that the experience will be calcuated as 10 years 1 months. 2 years deduction will not affect my 8-10 years experience points.

I also have an Informatics Master degree (IT related, few programming courses) but I didn't consider to put it into my application. Will it also help to my current situtation?

What do you suggest?

Thanks,


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hakostrofik said:


> Thank you very much, I didn't know that. So this situation arised another question:
> 
> I've got my letter on this date: *14/06/2017*
> with the following date explanation: *from 07/2007 To Date.*
> ...


I would suggest you to go over the attached document , Skills Assessment Guidelines published by ACS in their website. It provides you holistic understanding of the ACS assessment process.

Few things from the document that are relevant for you:

1) ACS deducts 2/4/5/6/8 years based on your degree (ICT Major/ICT Minor/Non-ICT) and your qualification is closely related to your occupation or not.

2) Bachelor Degree/ Master's degree assessment:

If you want to have your Bachelor's degree to be assessed as ICT Major, It should have following % of ICT content.

*A Bachelor degree must have:
• 33% ICT content for a 3 year course
• 25% ICT content for a 4 year course
• 20% ICT content for a 5 year course*

If you want to have your Master's degree assessment as ICT major, Following is the criteria.

*A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma or Masters) that do not require a Bachelor with an ICT major for entry into the course, must have:
• A minimum of 3 semesters or at least 1.5 years of full-time study
• At least 2 semesters or 1 year of full-time equivalent ICT content
• A minimum of 12 units or subjects (overseas degrees may contain less units or subjects)
• 50% ICT content for a 2 year Graduate Diploma or Masters qualification
• 33% ICT content for a 3 year Graduate Diploma or Masters qualification

A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma, Masters or Doctoral qualification) that requires at least a
Bachelor qualification with a major in ICT for entry into the course, must have ICT content of at least
33%, all of which must be at post graduate level.*

Assuming Your bachelor degree is ICT Major, Your Master's course should have 33% ICT content. Then you can have your Masters assessed as well.

3) Regarding years deduction , ACS says the below: 

Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
*• If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
• If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your
nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in
your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.*

Assume your degree is assessed as ICT Major and Closely related to your nominated occupation, You require either 2 years in last 10 years or 4 years in the entire work history. As you have exactly 10 years and 1 Months, As you don't have any employment gaps(You started on July 2007 and working till now) in the last 10 years - 2 years will be deducted and you will have 8 years for 15 points Claim. 

If possible, you would be better take a new reference letter which shows your 10 years.
Have you continued in the same job , Probably you could have used the reference letter which you got earlier.


----------



## Hakostrofik (Jul 20, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> I would suggest you to go over the attached document , Skills Assessment Guidelines published by ACS in their website. It provides you holistic understanding of the ACS assessment process.
> 
> Few things from the document that are relevant for you:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! 
I will get another letter showing 10 years+1 months, just in case. And also my first and last payslips.

I still don't understand the logic of 2/4 years deduction from degrees. For instance, let's say I put only my Bachelor's degree, Computer Science that is closely related. However, since it's collected in overseas, ACS will deduct 2 years. That's fine. 
Let's say I also put my Master's degree (I've completed this while I was working), which may not be considered as closely related with ICT. May ACS deduct 4 years of my experience for this Master's degree and I'm back in 6 years of experience? 

In this case, there is no purpose for me to put my Master's degree into the system. It does not improve my year of experience (as far as I understood) and it may increase my risk of year deduction, am I right?

I'm sorry for asking too many questions, I've read the explanations of ACS website many times but I still fail to understand the logic and implementation of it. 

Thanks,


----------



## faizanshaikh (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I am very new to this forum and this will be my first post here 


I am in a process to gather documents for Skills Assessment with ACS and would like to present you my case in hope to seek an assistance from you.

My first employer was an outsourcing company from India which has discontinued its business. The client for which I worked is still up. My ex-manager is working with Amazon in United States and is ready to provide me a Statutory Declaration or an Affidavit to confirm my employment.

Where shall I complete notarization process, in United States or India? As he would be confirming my employment relationship on a paper but does he have to get it authenticated from Australian consulate in United States or shall I complete this with Australian consulate in India?

Regards,
Faizan


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi 

Anyone who applied on or after 12th July, can you post any updates. 

I applied on 12th July with 4 job episodes and its still showing as with Case Officer. My application moved to case officer on 12th July and its still the same even today. With weekend approaching ...i don't see any change happening this week. Wait is killing. Do you guys think I should mail them? any suggestions ?


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

I have one more query, hope some seniors help.

While applying for ACS, I have attached only 2 documents (RnR & Service Letter). Do you guys think I should have attached some payslips or form16. I am trying to attaching now, but don't get any option to upload? how can I upload? or should I wait for the case office to get back to me? Will they mail me if they require any more documents?

Thanks
Henry


----------



## duasumeet (Sep 15, 2016)

HENRYV said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone who applied on or after 12th July, can you post any updates.
> 
> I applied on 12th July with 4 job episodes and its still showing as with Case Officer. My application moved to case officer on 12th July and its still the same even today. With weekend approaching ...i don't see any change happening this week. Wait is killing. Do you guys think I should mail them? any suggestions ?



Hi

I submitted my docs on 5th July and Its still with CO pending doc verification. i emailed them but didn't receive any response. 
Made an enquiry on ph and got standard answer that it takes 6-8 weeks to process your application


----------



## Hakostrofik (Jul 20, 2017)

faizanshaikh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am very new to this forum and this will be my first post here
> 
> ...


Hi,

Actually, I struggled with my country's notaries. They told me that they need to translate my documents to 
Turkish first and then they can approve them. Moreoever they didn't have a "True copy of the original" stamp etc. That's why I found
a migration agent that is eligible to use that stamp, in my country. Please check with your notary first whether or not they provide such a service.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hakostrofik said:


> Thank you very much!
> I will get another letter showing 10 years+1 months, just in case. And also my first and last payslips.
> 
> I still don't understand the logic of 2/4 years deduction from degrees. For instance, let's say I put only my Bachelor's degree, Computer Science that is closely related. However, since it's collected in overseas, ACS will deduct 2 years. That's fine.
> ...


Good you mentioned that you did your Masters while working. If you put masters for assessment your skill level met date(Means only the experience after that date you can claim for points) will be after your master's degree completion. You would be better to go with your Bachelors degree itself so that you will not loose your experience years.

Regarding years of experience deduction its 2 years in last 10 years or 4 years in your entire work history will be deducted. If your degree is assessed as AQF equivalent bachelor degree with Major in ICT + Closely related to your nominated occupation, They will deduct first 2 years of experience in the last 10 years(Effectively you will loose 2 years and 1 Month of experience to meet the Skill Level met date as you have 10 years & 1 Month experience). Remaining 8 years you can use for points claim.

As you said assessment criteria is bit complex and we don't know exactly how they assess the qualification. Based on the guidelines they provided, We can have a little bit of understanding of how many years can be deducted for a particular Scenario.

Prepare the documents well as per the guidelines and go for the assessment.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

faizanshaikh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am very new to this forum and this will be my first post here
> 
> ...


To support the claim made by your ex-manager that you worked with him for a particular duration in the Statutory Declaration, You need to attach one of the following of your employment information. I hope you have one of them.

• Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period
• Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates
• Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates

Your ex-manager who is in the US - If he is providing the Statutory declaration in the US, He has to sworn before/sign before any authorized personnel in the US on the document. In India this authorized personnel is appointed by Govt of India, usually Notary Public. No idea on who can authorize your ex-manager's SD in the US.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> I have one more query, hope some seniors help.
> 
> While applying for ACS, I have attached only 2 documents (RnR & Service Letter). Do you guys think I should have attached some payslips or form16. I am trying to attaching now, but don't get any option to upload? how can I upload? or should I wait for the case office to get back to me? Will they mail me if they require any more documents?
> 
> ...


Not required 

Cheers


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> I have one more query, hope some seniors help.
> 
> While applying for ACS, I have attached only 2 documents (RnR & Service Letter). Do you guys think I should have attached some payslips or form16. I am trying to attaching now, but don't get any option to upload? how can I upload? or should I wait for the case office to get back to me? Will they mail me if they require any more documents?
> 
> ...


RnR with the specified guidelines is sufficient. No need for Payslips or Form 16.
Don't worry. Chillax!!!!


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone who applied on or after 12th July, can you post any updates.
> 
> I applied on 12th July with 4 job episodes and its still showing as with Case Officer. My application moved to case officer on 12th July and its still the same even today. With weekend approaching ...i don't see any change happening this week. Wait is killing. Do you guys think I should mail them? any suggestions ?


12th July to till date, its 7 working days. I know waiting sometimes seem to be perennial. 
Their standard SLA is 6-8 weeks. So eventually they will get to you in sometime. Even if you write to them, it will not expedite the process.


----------



## faizanshaikh (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you Hakostrofik and Scorpion for your responses.

I raised the same query with ACS and they replied that the document has to be certified in United States itself and it can be done through a professional rather than Australian consulate.


----------



## Genius Ideas (Jul 5, 2017)

inder14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my ACS Skill Assessment on 26th July, 2017 under the ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer), moved to stage 4A(with Assessor) within 2 days and currently in the same state 4A(with assessor) since then.
> 
> ...



Hi Inderdeep,

Could you please share more details on the same.
How and what extra care did you take that your documents were approved so soon.
This could help new poeple like me


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> RnR with the specified guidelines is sufficient. No need for Payslips or Form 16.
> Don't worry. Chillax!!!!


Thanks for clearing my doubt scorpion and newbienz. I am less worried. Not worried about the processing time as that's something we cant do, but more worried if I have submitted a decision ready application or not.


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

duasumeet said:


> Hi
> 
> I submitted my docs on 5th July and Its still with CO pending doc verification. i emailed them but didn't receive any response.
> Made an enquiry on ph and got standard answer that it takes 6-8 weeks to process your application


Thanks for the response sumeet. Was your's a RPL or a non RPL?


----------



## Wireframe (May 18, 2017)

Hi submitted my ACS assessment with RPL type on 4th July.

here's the workflow:

4 July: Submitted
5 July: With case officer (who will review documentation)
6 July: With Assessor

There is no change since 6 July. I called them and they advised that the whole process will take 6-8 weeks now.

Anybody who filed his assessment in July and got completed ?


----------



## LeoGardel (Jul 14, 2017)

I've submitted an application at 20/06/2017. They have sent my results this morning.

Bad news... They considered 2 years of internship (during graduation) as "Not Professional ICT Level Experience", so I can't use this period as skilled employment.

The "guidelines for applicants" mentions the following:
"Internships may be considered if the work is paid and at a suitable professional level."

(I've attached payslips to my application!!!)
(What is suitable prof level, Jesus??)

I have 60 days to submit an Appeal application. It'd be waste of time and money?



----------------------------
ANZSCO: 261313 
Occupation: Software Engineer
IELTS: 10 points - 7(R), 7.5(L), 7(W), 7(S) - (Feb/2017)
ACS Applied: 20-June-2017
ACS Result: 21-July-2017 
EOI: 21-July-2017 
Point-Age(30)/Edu(15)/Eng(10) = 55 + 5 (190 - Victoria) = 60


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey,

I have submitted mine on the 13th July and it's with the case officer since 14th July. As far as I have gone through the threads here, it's taking a minimum of thirty days. Patience is our key to success. 

Chirag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

*ACS Results!!??*

has anyone received ACS result yet? I guess they have a lot of application this time of the year which is causing the delay.


My Skill Assessment Timeline
Applied: 3rd July
CO asked for docs: 16th July
Current Status: Stage 4 With Assessor
Stage 5:


----------



## Mushuscotty (Jul 9, 2017)

Applied 2 july recieved a mail for completion in jully 4 gave them the completion letter on 7 july still waiting i guesz july is pretty busy


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Did someone applied on July-2017 received their ACS report?


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

Mushuscotty said:


> Applied 2 july recieved a mail for completion in jully 4 gave them the completion letter on 7 july still waiting i guesz july is pretty busy




I've applied on 13th July , still waiting for results - patience is our key!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

It moved to Assessor for me today.
Submitted on 8th July. 
moved to assessor on 24th July


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

*Received ACS positive response on 21st July 2017*

Applied ACS on 26th June and received a positive response on 21st July 2017.

EOI - done with total of 75 points for ANZSCO 261313: Software Engineer

Any idea how long invite is going to take ?


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

Shashikv said:


> Applied ACS on 26th June and received a positive response on 21st July 2017.
> 
> EOI - done with total of 75 points for ANZSCO 261313: Software Engineer
> 
> Any idea how long invite is going to take ?


Congratulations. Looks like it takes 4 weeks for an answer now. I filed it on July 3 and should get it this week or next hopefully


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Shashikv said:


> Applied ACS on 26th June and received a positive response on 21st July 2017.
> 
> EOI - done with total of 75 points for ANZSCO 261313: Software Engineer
> 
> Any idea how long invite is going to take ?


You should get the invitation in the next round that is on 26th July.


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Shashikv said:


> Applied ACS on 26th June and received a positive response on 21st July 2017.
> 
> EOI - done with total of 75 points for ANZSCO 261313: Software Engineer
> 
> Any idea how long invite is going to take ?


Congratulations Buddy. When did your application move to 'Assessor' stage?


----------



## Hakostrofik (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi,

Are payslips (if required) needed to be translated to English as well?


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Congratulations Buddy. When did your application move to 'Assessor' stage?


It moved to with Assessor stage in within couple of days of submission ie 28th of June. I submitted it on 26th June.
Submitted(Day 1) >> With Reviewer (Day 2)>>With Assessor(Day 3).


----------



## Hakostrofik (Jul 20, 2017)

Hakostrofik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are payslips (if required) needed to be translated to English as well?


Hi,

I'm also wondering whether or not payslips or any other extra document need "True copy of the original" stamp or not?


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

All the documents which exists in electronic form can be submitted as is along with a Statuary declaration if you are doing it form Australia and Same can be done on stamp paper declaration.
Scan all your documents which exists electronically only. These may include your salary slip any other documents like form 16 and so on.


----------



## guest1700 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hakostrofik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm also wondering whether or not payslips or any other extra document need "True copy of the original" stamp or not?


The stamp is required, they asked me to get them certified and then only after I submitted that they moved to next stage. They want every single document you upload to be Certified with true copy or attested copy stamp.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Shashikv said:


> Applied ACS on 26th June and received a positive response on 21st July 2017.
> 
> EOI - done with total of 75 points for ANZSCO 261313: Software Engineer
> 
> Any idea how long invite is going to take ?



Hi Sakshikv,

Would you please share your profile/experience details. Even I submitted ACS on 26th June but it's still with assessor since 28th June. I possess 4 and half years of IT experience and currently at onsite location in Melbourne since 10th May, 2016. I am a PL/SQL and UNIX professional basically and applied under Software Engineer.


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Hi Sakshikv,
> 
> Would you please share your profile/experience details. Even I submitted ACS on 26th June but it's still with assessor since 28th June. I possess 4 and half years of IT experience and currently at onsite location in Melbourne since 10th May, 2016. I am a PL/SQL and UNIX professional basically and applied under Software Engineer.


Sure - Whats your email adress


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Shashikv said:


> Sure - Whats your email adress


Thank you Shashikv. I have sent you a private message.


Regards,


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Received ACS assessment today morning (26 July). Had applied on 21 June (Software Engineer - 261313)

They deducted 2 years of work Ex.


----------



## Shashikv (Jul 18, 2017)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Received ACS assessment today morning (26 July). Had applied on 21 June (Software Engineer - 261313)
> 
> They deducted 2 years of work Ex.



Thats good man. For me they deducted 4 years.


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Siddesh,

Congrats on your positive skill assessment. I have applied for ACS on July 3rd. Waiting for results. They have deducted 2 yrs of experience for you. May i know your bachelor's back ground?


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Received ACS assessment today morning (26 July). Had applied on 21 June (Software Engineer - 261313)
> 
> They deducted 2 years of work Ex.


what is your education background?


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

Shashikv said:


> Thats good man. For me they deducted 4 years.


may i know your bachelor's stream?


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Diploma - Computer Science
Degree- BE (IT)


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> Hi Siddesh,
> 
> Congrats on your positive skill assessment. I have applied for ACS on July 3rd. Waiting for results. They have deducted 2 yrs of experience for you. May i know your bachelor's back ground?


Diploma - Computer Science
Degree- BE (IT)


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Diploma - Computer Science
> Degree- BE (IT)


Thanks! Any idea how many years ACS would deduct for Bachelor's in Telecommunications? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

I have submitted on July 17th, still at stage 2 only.

Why it is not moving to other stage even after ten days?.


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 19, 2017)

Applied on 24th July (Late afternoon IST),
Assigned to CO on 25th.


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> I have submitted on July 17th, still at stage 2 only.
> 
> Why it is not moving to other stage even after ten days?.


Drop a note to them and then it will move. Same thing happened to me as well


----------



## siddheshsiddhi (Apr 8, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> Thanks! Any idea how many years ACS would deduct for Bachelor's in Telecommunications? Thanks in Advance.


Sorry. Not sure about that.


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> Thanks! Any idea how many years ACS would deduct for Bachelor's in Telecommunications? Thanks in Advance.


It depends on the subjects in your course. If it has more than 20% ( I think) of subjects related to IT, I think it will be 2 years only. You can google the definition


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

Shashikv said:


> Applied ACS on 26th June and received a positive response on 21st July 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey,


Can you please share the episodes of work Exp? 

Chirag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

allajunaki said:


> Applied on 24th July (Late afternoon IST),
> Assigned to CO on 25th.


Here CO means after documentation verification?.

for me status is as follows
"Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor.".


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

siddheshsiddhi said:


> Sorry. Not sure about that.


Thanks!


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

harij01 said:


> It depends on the subjects in your course. If it has more than 20% ( I think) of subjects related to IT, I think it will be 2 years only. You can google the definition


Thanks! will do


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> Here CO means after documentation verification?.
> 
> for me status is as follows
> "Your application is currently with a Case Officer who will check your documentation and will email you if any further documentation is required. If no further documentation is required your application will be sent to an assessor.".


Yes its document verification. If it moves to Assessor its the final stage where you can expect the ACS outcome.


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

gil367 said:


> It moved to Assessor for me today.
> Submitted on 8th July.
> moved to assessor on 24th July


This is the last update we have on the forum, where it moved to assessor. And as per the latest trend it is taking more than 30 days for result (beginning of 6th week for some). No need to worry if don't see any movement. Patience is the key.

BTW i applied on 12th July and still is CO stage.


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

*ACS Query*

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum and have been a silent reader since the past 2 days. Researched quite a bit on this topic but couldn't really get satisfactory information about ACS. I have 2 major concerns - 

*1.* 
I have around 4 years and 9 months of work experience in IT.

My qualifications: B.Tech (Computer Science) and M.Tech (Data Science)

I am planning to undergo an ACS assessment for my skills evaluation. Assuming I get the ACS assessment done within the next few weeks and the ACS team finds my experience relevant and assigns me a "*Skill Requirement Met Date*" and my relevant work experience comes out to be "X" . 

*Now, when I raise an EOI after say 3 months, working with the same firm, should I submit the EOI with my work experience as "X+3" or would it remain relevant till the date it was assessed by ACS (X). ?*

*2.*

My spouse's qualifications are as follows -
B.Tech (CSE) followed by 2.5 years of IT work ex (S/W Engineer).
MBA (General) followed by another 2 years of IT Consulting work ex.

*Is it necessary to show his MBA degree and get it evaluated by the ACS, considering that it is irrelevant to the field of IT.*
Can we simply show "only" his B.Tech degree with work experience (pre and post MBA)? I hope it won't be illegal as we are supposedly hiding his qualifications?

Our main aim is to get those 5 spouse points.

Really appreciate if someone can throw some light on these 2 points.


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes, it is with a Case Officer right now. Looking at the forums, it looks like it will be in this status for while 
I don't think the new website has "stages" like the older one did. 


satish5b8 said:


> Here CO means after documentation verification?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

If your education comes under ICT Minor= 4 yrs deduction, ICT Major= 2 yrs deduction
Regards!


Pia91 said:


> Thanks! Any idea how many years ACS would deduct for Bachelor's in Telecommunications? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

omkar13 said:


> If your education comes under ICT Minor= 4 yrs deduction, ICT Major= 2 yrs deduction
> Regards!


Hmmm bit a worried. Mine would fall under ICT minor. Anyway Thanks!


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Thanks everyone on this chain for updating their ACS statuses regularly and all the interactions.

I have finally received the positive assessment today with 2 years deduction.

Both BCA and MCA assessed as ICT Major in computing.

I even have 1 year onsite experience as I am currently in Melbourne and have completed 1 year , that gives me 5 points but I won't be claiming those as my role under 457 was nominated as support engineer by my employer although it was an L3 support with responsibilities of a software engineer.

Now I have got positive assessment as a Software Engineer. So will be filing EOI at 65 points.

Thanks,
Inderdeep Singh


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Thanks everyone on this chain for updating their ACS statuses regularly and all the interactions.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear, congratulations. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Thanks everyone on this chain for updating their ACS statuses regularly and all the interactions.
> 
> ...


Many Congrats! Good luck with your EOI

By the way whats your stream in BCA and MCA?


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> Many Congrats! Good luck with your EOI
> 
> By the way whats your stream in BCA and MCA?



Hi Pia91,

Do not understand your question completely. What are you actually referring to by mentioning stream.

Streams are usually applicable in case of a b.tech degree that could be IT or computer science etc. Mine was a general bachelors in computer application and then masters in computer application.


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

indy14 said:


> Hi Pia91,
> 
> Do not understand your question completely. What are you actually referring to by mentioning stream.
> 
> Streams are usually applicable in case of a b.tech degree that could be IT or computer science etc. Mine was a general bachelors in computer application and then masters in computer application.


Sorry, actually it came to my mins after i post the question:confused. Sorry for the wrong question!

When did you apply for the skill assessment? Am still waiting for my results


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> Sorry, actually it came to my mins after i post the question:confused. Sorry for the wrong question!
> 
> When did you apply for the skill assessment? Am still waiting for my results


Details mentioned in the signature below.


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

Looking at both education and experience, their is high chance of getting positive results for both. 

1- You can only claim points for assessed dates mentioned in your ACS result. I will advice you to wait and apply after 5yrs of experience if you want to claim points for Experience.

2- B Tech (CSE) comes in ICT Major, so you can claim partners points! 

If you don't want to wait, try to get state sponsorship which will get you 5 more points or 10 points for regional sponsership.
Hope that helps!



peRFect19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have been a silent reader since the past 2 days. Researched quite a bit on this topic but couldn't really get satisfactory information about ACS. I have 2 major concerns -
> 
> ...


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> Hmmm bit a worried. Mine would fall under ICT minor. Anyway Thanks!


Let me bring few facts before you about the ICT Major/Minor and the deduction points for bachelor or higher degrees. For your reference Please find attached the document from ACS that gives the years of deduction.

ICT Major - Your qualification Closely related to Nominated ANZSCO Code - 2 years in last 10 years or 4 years in the entire related work history will be deducted.

ICT Major - Your qualification is NOT Closely related to Nominated ANZSCO Code - 4 years in the entire related work history will be deducted.

ICT Minor - Your qualification Closely related to Nominated ANZSCO Code - 5 years in last 10 years or 6 years in the entire related work history will be deducted.

ICT Minor - Your qualification is NOT Closely related to Nominated ANZSCO Code - 6 years in the entire related work history will be deducted.

I think you mentioned that you are a grad in TeleCommunications. Many people on this forum got this degree assessed as ICT Major - Not Closely related to the nominated occupation and got 4 years deducted for the same. You can expect the same unless your course content contains less ICT content which will result in ICT Minor with5/6 years of deduction.


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Let me bring few facts before you about the ICT Major/Minor and the deduction points for bachelor or higher degrees. For your reference Please find attached the document from ACS that gives the years of deduction.
> 
> ICT Major - Your qualification Closely related to Nominated ANZSCO Code - 2 years in last 10 years or 4 years in the entire related work history will be deducted.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I have done this calculation. Am expecting the same ICT Major with 4 years of deduction :fingerscrossed:


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have been a silent reader since the past 2 days. Researched quite a bit on this topic but couldn't really get satisfactory information about ACS. I have 2 major concerns -
> 
> ...


1). B.Tech in CS will be assessed as ICT major with 2 years deduction. So you will have 2 years and 9 Months experience falling short of 3 months for 5 points claim. If this 3 months of experience which you are going to gain is in the same company with the same roles and responsibilities which you are going to have it assessed now, You can go 
ahead and get your skills assessed from ACS. Later while filing the EOI, You can claim these 3 months as well as you already got it assessed in the same company & RnR.

2) Your spouse will be assessed as positive with 2 years deduction with the B.Tech Degree in CS. Just that 2 years has to be in the last 10 years after he completed his B.Tech. ACS is for skill assessment for the qualification& experience you gained. If a particular qualification (here MBA) , You don't want it to be assessed its absolutely legal.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have done this calculation. Am expecting the same ICT Major with 4 years of deduction :fingerscrossed:


Wish you the best!!!


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

I got my ACS today after submitting on 1st July. Though the result is positive, there is a discrepancy for which I need inputs from you guys. Below is the snapshot from my work ex section. They have not included one employment from 04/11 - 12/12. It had the same RnR as first one. Can you please advise next steps.

The following employment after December 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/10 - 04/11 – 1 year(s) 1 month(s)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: India

Dates: 01/13 - 06/14 – 1 year(s) 6 month(s)
Position: XXXX
Employer: XXXX
Country: India

Dates: 07/14 - 06/17 – 2 year(s) 11 month(s)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: India


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> I got my ACS today after submitting on 1st July. Though the result is positive, there is a discrepancy for which I need inputs from you guys. Below is the snapshot from my work ex section. They have not included one employment from 04/11 - 12/12. It had the same RnR as first one. Can you please advise next steps.
> 
> The following employment after December 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...


After December 2012, your employment is considered as Skilled for which you can claim points from my understanding. Wait for seniors in the forum to reply.


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> I got my ACS today after submitting on 1st July. Though the result is positive, there is a discrepancy for which I need inputs from you guys. Below is the snapshot from my work ex section. They have not included one employment from 04/11 - 12/12. It had the same RnR as first one. Can you please advise next steps.
> 
> The following employment after December 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...


Hey Prateek,
Congrats of getting a positive assessment. 

Although, we cannot comment not knowing the exact RnR provided and does it match with the profile or too less an information, i think you will be given a reason for not considering the above said duration.

On the brighter side, even if they consider that, the total experience from 3/10 till date would not be more than 8 years ( 7 years in Oct), so no change in points, so cheer up and go ahead with the next process.

Cheers


----------



## P&C (Jul 26, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> I got my ACS today after submitting on 1st July. Though the result is positive, there is a discrepancy for which I need inputs from you guys. Below is the snapshot from my work ex section. They have not included one employment from 04/11 - 12/12. It had the same RnR as first one. Can you please advise next steps.
> 
> The following employment after December 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...


I just wonder why you could apply on 1st July because I remember the ACS system was unavailable during that time?


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> Hey Prateek,
> Congrats of getting a positive assessment.
> 
> Although, we cannot comment not knowing the exact RnR provided and does it match with the profile or too less an information, i think you will be given a reason for not considering the above said duration.
> ...


Thanks Henry for your reply. Below are some more facts for you guys to provide better advise.

1. I was in the same organization from (03/10 to 12/12). This period is divided into two parts 03/10 - 04/11 and 04/11 - 12/12. The first one was as contract employee and the latter as Permanent. Hence different Emp ID and different RnR letters. The content of both RnR letters was exactly the same so I can't see a reason why it was not considered.

2. As per current letter, my experience is being counted only after December 2015. So effectively I wont get any points for experience which is why I need to get this corrected somehow.


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

P&C said:


> I just wonder why you could apply on 1st July because I remember the ACS system was unavailable during that time?


It was down a few days before that for maintenance. I was able to successfully submit on 1st.


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> I got my ACS today after submitting on 1st July. Though the result is positive, there is a discrepancy for which I need inputs from you guys. Below is the snapshot from my work ex section. They have not included one employment from 04/11 - 12/12. It had the same RnR as first one. Can you please advise next steps.
> 
> The following employment after December 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...


Good to know that July folks have started to get results


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> I got my ACS today after submitting on 1st July. Though the result is positive, there is a discrepancy for which I need inputs from you guys. Below is the snapshot from my work ex section. They have not included one employment from 04/11 - 12/12. It had the same RnR as first one. Can you please advise next steps.
> 
> The following employment after December 2015 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...


It's just an oversight.
Write to them immediately pointing out the error

They will send you a corrected assessment order again

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

as people tell me, ACS is pretty quick. they normally give decision within 20 days.


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Got the result*

Folks - I got the ACS Assessment today and it is positive. It took exactly 20 working days. I had sent a note asking for the status 2 days back. Good luck everyone


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

harij01 said:


> Folks - I got the ACS Assessment today and it is positive. It took exactly 20 working days. I had sent a note asking for the status 2 days back. Good luck everyone


Congrats! When had you applied for ACS?


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 19, 2017)

Trawling through the forums, what I have come to understand is that ACS had a hiccup around June 2017, which caused massive delays (in the order of 30+ days). But they are now slowly picking up the pace. ACS in their good times do applications in 10 - 15 days. I think we will eventually see the ACS going back to their original pace.


----------



## nmtrung83 (Jul 28, 2017)

I got my result yesterday and ACS mentioned that my qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for skill assessment. They suggest me to switch to RPL.

Does anybody know if I change to RPL and the result come positive then can I claim 10 points for my qualification in the point test ? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hakostrofik (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi,

I have 10 years and 1 month experience (07/2007-08/2017). I will quit my job in 1st of August. ACS may deduct 2 years of my experience, so I seem to have more than 8 years of experience, which seems fine.

My question is, if I apply to ACS in let's say September, last 10 years of experience (09/2007-09/2017) will reduce to 9 years 11 months right? So 2 years of deduction will lead to less than 8 years, which is bad for me 

Do you suggest me to apply to ACS as soon as possible, in this case?

Cheers,


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> Congrats! When had you applied for ACS?


July 3rd


----------



## satishnet13 (Jul 26, 2017)

I applied for ACS assessment on 26th June 2017 for Computer Network and system engineer, still waiting for the result, Has anyone else applied for the same job code? hoping to get an idea of how long it will take, Little eager and waiting is kind of hard.


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

satishnet13 said:


> I applied for ACS assessment on 26th June 2017 for Computer Network and system engineer, still waiting for the result, Has anyone else applied for the same job code? hoping to get an idea of how long it will take, Little eager and waiting is kind of hard.


Send them a note and ask them politely if they need any additional documentation to proceed


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

satishnet13 said:


> I applied for ACS assessment on 26th June 2017 for Computer Network and system engineer, still waiting for the result, Has anyone else applied for the same job code? hoping to get an idea of how long it will take, Little eager and waiting is kind of hard.


The new normal processing time for ACS in now 6 weeks to 8 weeks

Wait for a couple of weeks and then only send them a gentle reminder as advised by another member

Cheers


----------



## nmtrung83 (Jul 28, 2017)

satishnet13 said:


> I applied for ACS assessment on 26th June 2017 for Computer Network and system engineer, still waiting for the result, Has anyone else applied for the same job code? hoping to get an idea of how long it will take, Little eager and waiting is kind of hard.


In my case it took 35 days.


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

Mine has finally moved to "with assessor" today - Another couple of weeks before I get my results, anything before that is a bonus for me!!


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Mine was also move to Assesor today, I applied for ACS on 16th july, 2017
code : 261312


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

Applied on 12th July..still with case officer... and no mail asking for additional documents either...hopefully everything is alright. Happy weekend.

ANZSCO 261111


----------



## saini.ashu90 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi folks,

I am having a couple of queries, please clear my doubts.

Scenario: I did my graduation [*BA*] in 2006, after that completed manual and automation testing course from the Institute. As a result, I got the job in IT Industries. In 2015, I finished my MCA degree through distance education *[duration: Jan 2012- Dec 2015]*. 
Now, I am having a more than 9 years experience in IT Industry.

Ques: If I submitted my documents for assessment to ACS, then how they can consider my experience. Generally, their calculation process they will deducted 2years from every applicant experiences. So, how the evaluate my experience, any idea?

Please share your experience with me. I am waiting for your reply.


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

Awaiting for ACS result


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

Does ACS consider a full time, paid internship of 6 months, that was part of my M.Tech?


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Let me bring few facts before you about the ICT Major/Minor and the deduction points for bachelor or higher degrees. For your reference Please find attached the document from ACS that gives the years of deduction.
> 
> ICT Major - Your qualification Closely related to Nominated ANZSCO Code - 2 years in last 10 years or 4 years in the entire related work history will be deducted.




If you get below assessment from ACS for education qualifications, how many years of work experience deduction should you expect? Total work experience is around 7.5 years.

*Your Bachelor of Engineering from ABC University completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.*


----------



## abdshaik (Jul 11, 2017)

Do acs folks consider weekends as well in their processing timelime of 6-8 weeks ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abdshaik said:


> Do acs folks consider weekends as well in their processing timelime of 6-8 weeks ?


It's overall 6-8 weeks not working days
So obviously weekends are counted

Cheers


----------



## ndhankher (Sep 3, 2016)

nmtrung83 said:


> I got my result yesterday and ACS mentioned that my qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for skill assessment. They suggest me to switch to RPL.
> 
> Does anybody know if I change to RPL and the result come positive then can I claim 10 points for my qualification in the point test ?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Thats q bad news as they will deduct your 6 years of experience with RPL, which date you applied for assessment and after hiw many days they came back and asked you for RPL?

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> If you get below assessment from ACS for education qualifications, how many years of work experience deduction should you expect? Total work experience is around 7.5 years.
> 
> *Your Bachelor of Engineering from ABC University completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.*


The statement you mentioned indicates whether your qualification is AQF bachelor degree(gives 15 points)& ICT Major. Experience deduction is based on whether your qualification is closely related to the occupation or not.

Deduction will be as follows:

Closely related - 2 years in last 10 years or 4 years in the entire work history
Not closely related - 4 years in the entire work history


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It's overall 6-8 weeks not working days
> So obviously weekends are counted
> 
> Cheers


Off late ACS changed the timelines to 6-12 weeks. What is mentioned in their website is "_Skills assessment completion time is approximately 6-12 weeks for decision ready applications that do not require additional documentation or information from the applicant._"

Source: https://www.acs.org.au/msa/skills-faqs.html


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

May be. But I got mine within 20 working days. I submitted on 07/03 and got it on 07/28.


----------



## abdshaik (Jul 11, 2017)

Timeline 


Submitted : 19th July

Status still unchanged (30 July): Your application is currently with a Case Office


----------



## abdshaik (Jul 11, 2017)

harij01 said:


> May be. But I got mine within 20 working days. I submitted on 07/03 and got it on 07/28.


Did the status kept changing in between ?


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

Nope. submitted 7/3. Moved to assessor - 7/11. closed on 07/28


----------



## abdshaik (Jul 11, 2017)

harij01 said:


> Nope. submitted 7/3. Moved to assessor - 7/11. closed on 07/28


Thanks,

I was worried as people are saying the progress is updated at each of the 5 steps .


----------



## Hakostrofik (Jul 20, 2017)

Hakostrofik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 10 years and 1 month experience (07/2007-08/2017). I will quit my job in 1st of August. ACS may deduct 2 years of my experience, so I seem to have more than 8 years of experience, which seems fine.
> 
> ...


Any suggestions please?


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

harij01 said:


> May be. But I got mine within 20 working days. I submitted on 07/03 and got it on 07/28.


Congratulations mate, I applied on same date, still waiting:fingerscrossed:. Did you send them any reminder.

ray:


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

Got my ACS results. Applied on July 3rd 2017.

Anybody who submitted EOI with 65 points fro 261313?


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> Got my ACS results. Applied on July 3rd 2017.
> 
> Anybody who submitted EOI with 65 points fro 261313?


Congrats!!!You got 4 years deducted for telecommunications??


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Congrats!!!You got 4 years deducted for telecommunications??


Thanks!

yes, got 4 yrs deducted as expected


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

Got my ACS results today, as expected my B. Tech in IT was recognized as ICT Major and they deducted 2 yrs from my experience. Thanks all members for their help.


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Good to see people who applied in July getting their result. Waiting for mine.


----------



## abdshaik (Jul 11, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Got my ACS results today, as expected my B. Tech in IT was recognized as ICT Major and they deducted 2 yrs from my experience. Thanks all members for their help.


Why was two years deducted ?
Isn't the whole point of IT graduation is that you get points awarded for it ?


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

abdshaik said:


> Why was two years deducted ?
> Isn't the whole point of IT graduation is that you get points awarded for it ?



Still they deduct..


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

I Submitted ACS skill assessment for my wife on July 4th.. Got results today.
B. Tech in IT was recognized as ICT Major and they deducted 2 yrs from experience. 
261313


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

sakthe.sam said:


> I Submitted ACS skill assessment for my wife on July 4th.. Got results today.
> B. Tech in IT was recognized as ICT Major and they deducted 2 yrs from experience.
> 261313


U received a mail for this?
or you checked in the dashboad?


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

gil367 said:


> U received a mail for this?
> or you checked in the dashboad?


Received email for this


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi All, I have applied ACS on 12th June 2017. Still waiting and counting days. Please post if anyone receives response. Many Thanks


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

Nava_babu said:


> Hi All, I have applied ACS on 12th June 2017. Still waiting and counting days. Please post if anyone receives response. Many Thanks


U mean 12th July?


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Congratulations mate, I applied on same date, still waiting:fingerscrossed:. Did you send them any reminder.
> 
> ray:


Yes. Checked with after 2 weeks asking if they needed any additional document


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

abdshaik said:


> Why was two years deducted ?
> Isn't the whole point of IT graduation is that you get points awarded for it ?


If your degree is considered as ICT Major, they deduct 2 yrs from your experience before your experience starts counting towards points system, if ICT minor, 4 yrs are deducted.

However if your education is in Australia, then no deduction gets applied.


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

harij01 said:


> Yes. Checked with after 2 weeks asking if they needed any additional document


Thanks mate, got my result today as well. Seems like 4 week is standard time now.


----------



## harij01 (Jul 6, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Thanks mate, got my result today as well. Seems like 4 week is standard time now.


I just sent you a PM. Can you please respond. Have a simple query. Thanks much.


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

I applied for skill assessment on 19July, moved to CO on 20 July..
After that no progress. Is this normal for the application to be pending with the CO for 11 days? I have checked my email but have'nt received any request for additional docs.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

abhinavmail7 said:


> I applied for skill assessment on 19July, moved to CO on 20 July..
> After that no progress. Is this normal for the application to be pending with the CO for 11 days? I have checked my email but have'nt received any request for additional docs.


Applied on 19th July; Same status, seeing the current trend anticipating results in the week starting 14th August.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

erpardeep said:


> Thanks mate, got my result today as well. Seems like 4 week is standard time now.


I think 4 weeks is not a standard because I have applied on 3rd July and still waiting. My processing has entered into the 5th week, and who knows how much more time ACS will take.


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

After how many days did yours move to assessor? Did you try to contact ACS?



inayathussaintoorie said:


> erpardeep said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate, got my result today as well. Seems like 4 week is standard time now.
> ...


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

*July ACS Skill Assessment submissions*



abhinavmail7 said:


> After how many days did yours move to assessor? Did you try to contact ACS?


I submitted my application on 12-Jul-2017, still waiting for the results. When I enquired about the status, their reply was 'it is jsut 19 days elapse and here is our genertal guidelines"..then they have copy pasted the statement on 6-8 weeks. I'm unsure if there exists an average processing time. 

Does any of you have an idea on different stages in this process? my current stage is : With assessor. What next?


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> I submitted my application on 12-Jul-2017, still waiting for the results. When I enquired about the status, their reply was 'it is jsut 19 days elapse and here is our genertal guidelines"..then they have copy pasted the statement on 6-8 weeks. I'm unsure if there exists an average processing time.
> 
> 
> 
> Does any of you have an idea on different stages in this process? my current stage is : With assessor. What next?




With assessor is the last stage - I submitted mine on 13th July and mine is in the final stage as well. From all the posts that I have read so far it looks to be like 4-5 weeks for the ACS results to pour in. Patience is our key to success.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> I submitted my application on 12-Jul-2017, still waiting for the results. When I enquired about the status, their reply was 'it is jsut 19 days elapse and here is our genertal guidelines"..then they have copy pasted the statement on 6-8 weeks. I'm unsure if there exists an average processing time.
> 
> Does any of you have an idea on different stages in this process? my current stage is : With assessor. What next?


I too submitted my application on 12th July, however my status is still with CO. I have seen someone who applied on 19th July moving to the assessor stage. Looks like it might take some time.


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mine moved to assessor today.. Applied on 19th Jul


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

NO update today also..


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

*ACS Timeline July 2017*

Applied: 3rd July 17
Result: 1st Aug 17 (Positive) 
Duration: 4 weeks and 2 days (30 days) 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

omkar13 said:


> Applied: 3rd July 17
> Result: 1st Aug 17 (Positive)
> Duration: 4 weeks and 2 days (30 days)
> :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

My application still with assessor. Been 36 days. Mine is an RPL application. Is it taking longer because of RPL?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> My application still with assessor. Been 36 days. Mine is an RPL application. Is it taking longer because of RPL?


Most Probably

Cheers


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Got my assessment result today. my 6 years experience at the current organization was not counted for the 261313 role. And also, I had to loose 2 years from my first job experience. A total loss of 8 years out of 10 years.


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 19, 2017)

Ouch! That sounds bad. What is your current role? (Just curious to know why they refused to consider the current role). 


Roadzilla said:


> Got my assessment result today. my 6 years experience at the current organization was not counted for the 261313 role. And also, I had to loose 2 years from my first job experience. A total loss of 8 years out of 10 years.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> Got my assessment result today. my 6 years experience at the current organization was not counted for the 261313 role. And also, I had to loose 2 years from my first job experience. A total loss of 8 years out of 10 years.



You got email just now?
is it updated on their dashboard also?


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

gil367 said:


> You got email just now?
> is it updated on their dashboard also?


Few hours back.


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> Few hours back.


U planning to appeal against the decision or now?
Also, is your dashboard on the portal also updated?


----------



## abdshaik (Jul 11, 2017)

Timeline 

19th July: Submitted 
20th July: (1 day) Your application is currently with a Case Office
02nd Aug: (12 days) Your application is currently with an assessor.


----------



## gautam99 (Jul 19, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> My application still with assessor. Been 36 days. Mine is an RPL application. Is it taking longer because of RPL?


Probably.. Mine too is an RPL application. Been 45 days...


----------



## abdshaik (Jul 11, 2017)

gautam99 said:


> emaillenin said:
> 
> 
> > My application still with assessor. Been 36 days. Mine is an RPL application. Is it taking longer because of RPL?
> ...


What is an RPL application ?


----------



## gautam99 (Jul 19, 2017)

abdshaik said:


> What is an RPL application ?


Recognition of Prior Learning - A document that non-computer science/IT folk submit showcasing their programming skills


----------



## saini.ashu90 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi folks,

is anyone provide any information regarding this query?
I am waiting.....


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

gautam99 said:


> Probably.. Mine too is an RPL application. Been 45 days...


Ohh that is so delayed. I thought I'll get it atleast this week.. Please update here when you get it.. I think mine will also take approximately the same duration...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saini.ashu90 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am having a couple of queries, please clear my doubts.
> 
> ...


Give details of MCA course
Anzsco code you intend to apply
Details of work experience, designation etc

Cheers


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> Got my assessment result today. my 6 years experience at the current organization was not counted for the 261313 role. And also, I had to loose 2 years from my first job experience. A total loss of 8 years out of 10 years.


What is your current role? Had you submitted your experience letter with relevant responsibilities for the skill for these 6 years?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Did someone receive their assessment report today?


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

*ACS related queries*

Hello,

I am new to this forum and PR process, and have some doubts, please help -

I am a software engineer with 8 years of experience. As far as I understand, I need to apply for assessment by ACS. 

First Question - Do I need to submit employment reference letter or Affidavit as per ACS given template from all my past employers. I have switched 4 companies prior to my current organization. What if my supervisor or seniors also left that organization, will their declaration be counted as valid one?

Second Question - From last 8 years I am working as a software engineer except for 8 months of work in my 2nd organization where I worked as Technical Support Consultant.

Please help.Thanks!


----------



## GiridihToMelbourne (Aug 2, 2017)

*New ACS application as S/W tester, after +ve assessment as a S/W Tester*

Hi Experts,

I am new to this forum, so do not know how to post my question in a relevant thread. 

I had got a positive Skills Assessment result under the ANZSCO 261314 (Software Tester) 4 months back (April'17). My intention is to pass on 5 points to my husband, who has submitted his EOI under ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer) for a 189 visa -- on 65 points, DOE 11th of April -- and increase our chances of getting an invitation in the 2nd round in August'17 at least. 

Degree: Engineering in Computer Science, completed in May'09
Experience as a Software Engineer, ANZSCO 261313: 2+ yrs (Oct'09 to Jan'2)
Experience as a Software Tester, ANZSCO 261314: 5+ yrs (Feb'12 to date)

Can I apply for a new Skills Assessment application as a 'Software Engineer' (ANZSCO 261313) and get a positive result? 

Thanks.


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

going by the current trend, any Idea how many days/weeks from the status "with assessor" to the final outcome (non RPL application)? Mine moved to assessor on August 1..


----------



## gautam99 (Jul 19, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> Ohh that is so delayed. I thought I'll get it atleast this week.. Please update here when you get it.. I think mine will also take approximately the same duration...


Finally.. My wait has come to an end! Received +ve assessment today

ACS assessment: 45 Days (RPL Application)
Job code: 261112 (System analyst)
Professional exp: 10 years
Exp after ACS deduction: 6 years (ACS deducted 4 years)
I end up with 65 points...


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

HI forum members
have some queries on the reference letter format, any link where i can download the samples, tried searching through the forum, but couldnt land on anything specific


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

klusarun said:


> HI forum members
> have some queries on the reference letter format, any link where i can download the samples, tried searching through the forum, but couldnt land on anything specific


ACS have a format on their website
You can use that as a template and modify it your circumstances

Cheers


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

Thank u newbienz .will check . Have a couple of other queries . Can I pm u 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

klusarun said:


> Thank u newbienz .will check . Have a couple of other queries . Can I pm u
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would prefer you post on the forum

Cheers


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

Okay sure . Here it is I am with single employer for last 10 years. In the reference letter that is being given by work colleague he has worked with me only 4 yrs . In that case should I get another person to cover the rest of the duration or if the overall duration is mentioned ,is one letter enuf. Along with one service letter from employer which states overall duration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

klusarun said:


> Okay sure . Here it is I am with single employer for last 10 years. In the reference letter that is being given by work colleague he has worked with me only 4 yrs . In that case should I get another person to cover the rest of the duration or if the overall duration is mentioned ,is one letter enuf. Along with one service letter from employer which states overall duration
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reference letter is issued on the company letter head and signed and dated with name designation, contact details etc. of the person signing it.
You colleague should not be issuing it in his personal capacity and he should be authorized by the company to issue such a letter

So as long as it is in the above format, its immaterial how much time that person has spent in the organisation

Cheers


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks newbienz .employer is not issuing it hence getting it on plain letter as statuatory declaration which is other option suggested by forum members and acs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Hi All,

I got my result today finally (38 days).

They have subtracted 6 years of experience as expected (because mine is an RPL application)

This was the email response:



> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 27
> June 2017.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> ...


I have two question:

1. My result doesn't include "Section 2" (eg. Your qualification has been assessed as Bachelor of Computer Science in Sydney University) Is this not applicable for RPL applications?
2. What is the current waiting time for 60 points for Software Engineer? Can I apply for state sponsorship to get 65 points to get it faster? Will it make a big difference?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my result today finally (38 days).
> 
> ...


With just 60 points you will never get an invite under 2613 and 189
State sponsorship is your only hope
Apply ASAP under 190

Cheers


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

Anyone who applied on 12th July (Non RPL)? My assessment is still with CO from day 1. Its 24 days with CO and has not moved to assessor. Am i missing something or is it normal. Just curious.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi All,

Ravi here. Congratulations to all the folks out there who have received +ve results from ACS and good luck to all the people waiting.

I have submitted my ACS assessment on the 20th July India time and they considered the submission as 21. I was contacted by the case officer 2 days ago for reuploading the passport copy as it was not certified (my bad ). I finished that yesterday and today the status is showing as with Assessor.

So waiting for my results.:fingerscrossed:
3 years bachelors degree full time 2001
2 years masters degree Part time 2013
overall 13 years experience claimed.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

Hi newbienz,

I am submitting EOI now, in the employment section, it is saying "Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years". Should I fill only the experiment after the ACS date (i.e. Aug 2016)? Because if I fill all my experience, it is saying I have 70 points which is wrong. Please advise.


----------



## emaillenin (May 7, 2016)

I just referred online about that question. People suggested to select NO for relevant experience for experience before the ACS date. So my points is 60. Submitted EOI for 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

emaillenin said:


> I just referred online about that question. People suggested to select NO for relevant experience for experience before the ACS date. So my points is 60. Submitted EOI for 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points).


That's correct
You have done the right thing

Cheers


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Ravi here. Congratulations to all the folks out there who have received +ve results from ACS and good luck to all the people waiting.
> 
> ...



I submitted mine on July 12th, and still waiting for the result.


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> I submitted mine on July 12th, and still waiting for the result.


@safa did yours move to assessor or still with CO, as mine is still with CO..applied on 12th July. Same timelines.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

HENRYV said:


> @safa did yours move to assessor or still with CO, as mine is still with CO..applied on 12th July. Same timelines.


Mine is with assessor for last 10 days. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Has someone recently submitted a review to ACS? (for change of occupation, adding additional docs, etc).. How much longer is a review taking these days? Thanks.


----------



## abdshaik (Jul 11, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> safathexpatforum2015 said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted mine on July 12th, and still waiting for the result.
> ...



Mine moved to assessor after 13 days of submission


----------



## KartikeyaNegi (Jun 17, 2017)

I think, if everything is fine, the normal application finalisation time they are taking is 31 days (many people confirmed in the group), for me also it took the same number of days to get finalised application result.


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Friends

Planning to submit my ACS in a couple of days under 261313 - Software Engineer. Requesting help over below questions:

1.	I have done BE in Electronics and instrumentation and with below Computer related subjects :
a.	Computer programming (from 1st to 5th Semester)
b.	OOPS Methodology 
c.	Information Theory & Coding
d.	Fault tolerant computing
e.	Data Communication
f.	Operating System
g.	Data Communication
h.	Discrete structures 
i.	AI and Expert systems.
Will these be considered as ICT major (with “Total Exp -4 yr”) or not?
2.	I have 12 + yrs of experience so wanted to understand if I will be able to reach 65 score or not(Age- 34, PTE- 65+ in all).
3.	I have certifications like ITIL V3 basic and Prince2 Practioner. Will these help in any ways or jus the MS and Cisco certifications carry any weightage?
4.	Also while my ACS is in assessment can I still apply for State nomination?
5.	If above is yes, any recommendations for state nomination for 261313 - Software Engineer?


----------



## jbd1978 (May 31, 2015)

*ACS - 2nd Time*

Hello All, 

I have completed my ACS for 261311 code 1.5 years back, but didn't progressed with PR application due to some personal issues. 

During my first ACS application, for one of the company whereby I have worked in past, I had submitted statutory declaration from a colleague as I wasn't having required reference letter / pay slips. But ACS has rejected the same and in my final assessment with a comment that 


The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Now, I am planning for PR again. Considering longer processing time, I am assuming that, by the time I will get an invite, my current ACS wouldn't be valid anymore. Hence, applying for ACS again.

In ACS, my new application is automatically linked to my previous application. But, now, I have secured the required reference letter from that previous organization. 

My questions are as below. 


Will ACS consider the employment reference letter now, which I have previously failed to submit?
Shall I include the reference letter against the same entry of work experience?
or shall I put up a new entry of employment experience and attached the reference letter there?

Thanks in advance. 

Regards.


----------



## ndhankher (Sep 3, 2016)

jbd1978 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have completed my ACS for 261311 code 1.5 years back, but didn't progressed with PR application due to some personal issues.
> 
> ...


Your earlier documents will carry forward if you use existing ACS account, attach all the new and updated documents only including the one which got rejected earlier anf if it is as per their requirement, they will consider it.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jbd1978 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have completed my ACS for 261311 code 1.5 years back, but didn't progressed with PR application due to some personal issues.
> 
> ...


1. They should
2. If you can delete the old entry, then make a new entry and attach the reference letter . 
If you cannot, then having 2 entries for the same period will confuse the assessor. Attach the reference letter against the old entry
3. answered

Cheers


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

31 days completed today.. 
No result till now


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Mine was 23 days completed. No result till now.

code : 261312.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Did someone receive their result today?


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

I got a positive result today. I applied on the 4th July for Analyst Programmer. I did the RPL.


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Status went straight from with assessor (was at this stage for 3 weeks) to done.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Lucky guys!! Wishing for you to get a positive result. Mine still showing as "with assessor". No worries. All good. Cheers!! ,?


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

Congrats to all who got positive results.

Mine moved to assessor today. Applied on 12th July. Moved to CO on 12th July, Moved to assessor on 7th August. :fingerscrossed: waiting for results.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> I got a positive result today. I applied on the 4th July for Analyst Programmer. I did the RPL.


That's nice to hear. 
How many years got deducted?


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

They took off 8 years experience for ge RPL. I was left with 8yrs 9 months after the skills met date.

It's official, I have 60 points. 

What I can't decide on is whether or not to apply for 189 or 190 - are they both as competitive?


----------



## lakshminarayanmoha (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi All, Any update of applicants who have applied in July 2017.

I have applied on 28 July and its with the Assessor at the movement. Have any one got assessed yet ?


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

lakshminarayanmoha said:


> Hi All, Any update of applicants who have applied in July 2017.
> 
> I have applied on 28 July and its with the Assessor at the movement. Have any one got assessed yet ?


I think the last update on the forum was from one who applied on 10th July. Post that I have not seen anyone updating the status. There are a couple of us who applied on 12th July still waiting for the result, so you can calculate yours. Its taking approximately 30 days for most.


----------



## lakshminarayanmoha (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks for the update Mate. I have applied on 28th July and ACS asked for additional documents which I have submitted on 3rd August and next day it self CO moved the application to Assessor, however, it hasn't moved further since then even I have checked with my HR they haven't got any call or email as in verification am not sure which stage it is at ...


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Friends
Reposting same questions. Would appreciate any help.

Planning to submit my ACS in a couple of days under 261313 - Software Engineer. Requesting help over below questions:

1.	I have done BE in Electronics and instrumentation and with below Computer related subjects :
a.	Computer programming (from 1st to 5th Semester)
b.	OOPS Methodology 
c.	Information Theory & Coding
d.	Fault tolerant computing
e.	Data Communication
f.	Operating System
g.	Data Communication
h.	Discrete structures 
i.	AI and Expert systems.
Will these be considered as ICT major (with “Total Exp -4 yr”) or not?
2.	I have 12 + yrs of experience so wanted to understand if I will be able to reach 65 score or not(Age- 34, PTE- 65+ in all).
3.	I have certifications like ITIL V3 basic and Prince2 Practioner. Will these help in any ways or jus the MS and Cisco certifications carry any weightage?
4.	Also while my ACS is in assessment can I still apply for State nomination?
5.	If above is yes, any recommendations for state nomination for 261313 - Software Engineer?


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Is it possible to assess degree from ACS for more than one ANZSCO code? Will both of them be valid at the same time or the latest one cancels out the previous one?


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

Got the result today. 
I have one doubt regarding the same. They have mentioned from and to (date of Ref letter) date for my current employer also. 
is it same for everyone else or do I need to contact them to change to till now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gil367 said:


> Got the result today.
> I have one doubt regarding the same. They have mentioned from and to (date of Ref letter) date for my current employer also.
> is it same for everyone else or do I need to contact them to change to till now.


ACS will always give the date of the reference letter as the last date even for the current employment

Its common to all applicants

However, if you are continuing in the same job, RNR, designation, location and company then you can continue to claim points for experience beyond the acs assessment date also

Stop on the day, even if any of the above parameters change

Cheers


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

newbienz said:


> ACS will always give the date of the reference letter as the last date even for the current employment
> 
> Its common to all applicants
> 
> ...



Thanks 

Have submitted the EOI with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

gil367 said:


> Got the result today.
> I have one doubt regarding the same. They have mentioned from and to (date of Ref letter) date for my current employer also.
> is it same for everyone else or do I need to contact them to change to till now.


Congrats gil367,

ACS application date, 
what is your nominated occupation code, 
employment episodes, 
qualification, 
the number of years deducted?


----------



## gil367 (Mar 8, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Congrats gil367,
> 
> ACS application date,
> what is your nominated occupation code,
> ...


ACS application date, - 8th July
what is your nominated occupation code, 261313
employment episodes, 4 organizations - total of 9 years
qualification, B.E. (ECE) - AQF Bachelor in Engg.. Major in Computing
the number of years deducted? 4 years. 
Points now - Age(30) + IELTS (10) + Qualification (15) + Experience - 5 years (10) 
Total - 65


----------



## pradeepgovindarajan (Aug 2, 2017)

Is it required to do a qualification assessment through Vetassess for people with non-Computers background.

Thanks.


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

lakshminarayanmoha said:


> Thanks for the update Mate. I have applied on 28th July and ACS asked for additional documents which I have submitted on 3rd August and next day it self CO moved the application to Assessor, however, it hasn't moved further since then even I have checked with my HR they haven't got any call or email as in verification am not sure which stage it is at ...


It might remain with assessor for weeks, don't worry. You should get your result towards end of month. Mine took about 28 days.


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

pradeepgovindarajan said:


> Is it required to do a qualification assessment through Vetassess for people with non-Computers background.
> 
> Thanks.


ACS will not assess your qualification if its a non ICT background and will deduct some years of your experience. If you want to get points for your qualification, you can do points test with VETASSESS.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Jigs_here said:


> Hi Friends
> Reposting same questions. Would appreciate any help.
> 
> Planning to submit my ACS in a couple of days under 261313 - Software Engineer. Requesting help over below questions:
> ...


1. My spouse got BE in Electronics & Instrumentation assessed as ICT major with 4 years deduction.
2. With 4 years deduction you will have more than 8+ years available for experience points. For education, You will get 15 and for experience (8+) you should get 15 points.
Total Points : 25(Age) + 10(PTE) + 15(Education, Assuming its assessed as AQF Bachelor degree with ICT Major) + 15 (Experience , After 4 years deduction of related experience) = 65 points.
3. No need. They will not have any value addition for 261313 code.
4. No


----------



## abdshaik (Jul 11, 2017)

abdshaik said:


> Timeline
> 
> 19th July: Submitted
> 20th July: (1 day) Your application is currently with a Case Office
> 02nd Aug: (12 days) Your application is currently with an assessor.


No status change yet, anyone from mid July got their results yet ?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

I have applied acs evaluation under system analyst anzsco 261112 for my wife on 25/07/2017. 
Moved to case officer on 27/07/2017
Moved to assessor on 08/08/2017


Best is yet to come!


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

abdshaik said:


> No status change yet, anyone from mid July got their results yet ?


Nowadays their turn around time is 30-35 days. 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

abdshaik said:


> No status change yet, anyone from mid July got their results yet ?


Applied on july 16th , its with assessor.

waiting for result.


----------



## sinmsin (Aug 8, 2017)

*ACS 24th July*

HI, i had applied on 24th july for ACS assessment
Analyst programmer
Asked to re-submit few docs on 5th, could manage to do so on 8th(holidays)
The CO was very cooperative and interaction happened real time (like chat).
Status changed to 'with assessor' same day


----------



## pradeepgovindarajan (Aug 2, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> ACS will not assess your qualification if its a non ICT background and will deduct some years of your experience. If you want to get points for your qualification, you can do points test with VETASSESS.


Ok,can i also do with any other agency besides VATASSESS?


----------



## rkannan (Aug 8, 2017)

I had applied 4th July under Systems Analyst, requested for additional docs on 21st july. still my case with assessor.


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

At the minute we are waiting again on ACS. We have had to submit a review as my husbands first work experience did not include enough detail and as we have submitted an RPL and are -8yrs experience we cannot miss any work experience years to count towards points.

1/7 Submitted RPL to ACS (1st working day was 3/7)
3/8 Positive Skills Assessment - discounted one work experience needed for points (not enough detail)
7/8 Submitted ACS review with more detailed job description.

ANZSCO: 263111 
Occupation: Computer and Network Engineer
PTE-A: 8-June-2017
ACS Applied: 1-July-2017
ACS Result: 03-Aug-2017 
Experience now: 1 yr 10 months (-8yrs deducted for RPL)
Experience after (hopefully) a successful review: 3yrs 7 months

Points=
Age(30)/Eng(20)/WorkEx(5) = 55 plus State Sponsorship = 60

Fingers crossed we hear back again soon and can submit our EOI and wait again. Anyone else feeling impatient! ;-)


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

With regards to changing jobs if we submit an EOI this month (my husband finishes his job Aug 31st but is continuing as 263111 in another) do we add the new company details on the EOI for 1/9? will we need to submit another EOI to include that job to keep the work experience months rolling?


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

MrsDP said:


> With regards to changing jobs if we submit an EOI this month (my husband finishes his job Aug 31st but is continuing as 263111 in another) do we add the new company details on the EOI for 1/9? will we need to submit another EOI to include that job to keep the work experience months rolling?


* Sorry I meant will we need to submit another ACS Assessment to include the new job and keep the experience rolling...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MrsDP said:


> * Sorry I meant will we need to submit another ACS Assessment to include the new job and keep the experience rolling...


If you wish to continue to claim points for the experience beyond 1st September, then you will have to get reassessed adding the new job details and RNR

If you dont want the points for experience beyond August, then no need to get reassessed 

Cheers


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

*Reference letters verification*

Hello

Can somebody help me on this query.

I am submitting the skill assessment documents tomorrow with a reference letter from my previous manager where he has provided his number and email ID. 

He has actually gone to UK for couple of months now.

Would like to get understanding how do they verify the letter from the person who referred? 

1) Do they call OR email? His phone will be switched off.
2) If they contact via email, do they ask for any other supporting documents from him / her? (He is actually not willing to share any supporting documents if the verification email asks for it)

Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

manpreet123 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can somebody help me on this query.
> 
> ...


Don't worry. ACS/EA hardly makes contact . They just assess the content. Its DIBP which verifies those later but thats after VISA lodge


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Don't worry. ACS/EA hardly makes contact . They just assess the content. Its DIBP which verifies those later but thats after VISA lodge


Thanks for prompt reply.

Even in that case, do DIBP ask for documentary evidence from the person who assessed? (i.e. his passport or any other ID) since my ex-manager is not ok to share his IDs and can confirm for the letters through his official email ID given on the letters.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

manpreet123 said:


> Thanks for prompt reply.
> 
> Even in that case, do DIBP ask for documentary evidence from the person who assessed? (i.e. his passport or any other ID) since my ex-manager is not ok to share his IDs and can confirm for the letters through his official email ID given on the letters.


Usually the HRs of the company and the numbers you shared will get contacted. Thats upto DIBP to decide which way they want to go.

I havent heard that verifying authority being asked to furnish their docs. They just need to validate your records not theirs


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you wish to continue to claim points for the experience beyond 1st September, then you will have to get reassessed adding the new job details and RNR
> 
> If you dont want the points for experience beyond August, then no need to get reassessed
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your prompt reply. His work experience will not cross over to 5 yrs (to be able to claim more points) until Jan 2019 so i'm guessing that it would not need re-assessing until then. Unless we sit for 12 months without getting an invite then it may be a good reason to update and re-submit.


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

abdshaik said:


> No status change yet, anyone from mid July got their results yet ?




I applied on the 13th, I'm still waiting - with assessor currently and I don't want to follow up till it's > 31 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

chirag0105 said:


> I applied on the 13th, I'm still waiting - with assessor currently and I don't want to follow up till it's > 31 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, same case with me, Applied on 12th of July. Still no results.. Waiting for a month to pass before following up..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

I applied since July 4th, But still with assessor since 12th. Its taking too long for a review?


----------



## bp2020 (Jul 31, 2017)

harij01 said:


> Hi - I am beginning this thread for folks who have applied for ACS Assessment in July. I submitted mine in 261111 on July 1st and it has been in stage 2 all along. Did it move for move anyone else?


Yes, I have cleared Skill assessment on 1st August 2017  & applied it on 4th July 2017


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Dear All,

I have applied ACS on 9th July and today I have received it positively. 

To conclude, ACS is taking around 30 to 35 days to assess.

Thanks


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

Applied for ACS today for 261313 and as per the trend here, it seems I'll not receive the assessment at least by Sep 6th EOI invite round.

Only hope to be much quicker is, I have already been assessed +ve for 261111 (Jan'2017). So this is my second application linked to the previous one.


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

scorpion24 said:


> 1. My spouse got BE in Electronics & Instrumentation assessed as ICT major with 4 years deduction.
> 2. With 4 years deduction you will have more than 8+ years available for experience points. For education, You will get 15 and for experience (8+) you should get 15 points.
> Total Points : 25(Age) + 10(PTE) + 15(Education, Assuming its assessed as AQF Bachelor degree with ICT Major) + 15 (Experience , After 4 years deduction of related experience) = 65 points.
> 3. No need. They will not have any value addition for 261313 code.
> 4. No


thanks a lot scorpion24.


----------



## sidhuj (Mar 29, 2017)

Had applied on 3rd July and got positive assessment on 7th August. 
All the best guys


----------



## cranticumar (Jun 11, 2016)

B.E: Electronics and Instrumentation
Applied for ACS: 261313
Experience: 9 Years 11 Months
Applied for Assessment on: 24th July 2017
Move to Case Officer: 25th July 2017

No update after that, is this trending too late? I see that others have got it moved to assessor stage within 10-14 days?

Is it normal to be with case officer for more than 15 days? With this trend, how long it might take to finalize my application?


----------



## saini.ashu90 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi,

I am also trying to apply for ACS through RPL. However, I didn't find any sample document for the same. As I checked through ACS, they have a RPL format. But, I am looking to see the real time documents which help me for preparing my RPL.

Could you please share some sites from where you get the RPL related information?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ausimmigration (Nov 7, 2012)

saini.ashu90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also trying to apply for ACS through RPL. However, I didn't find any sample document for the same. As I checked through ACS, they have a RPL format. But, I am looking to see the real time documents which help me for preparing my RPL.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Kindly beware that ACS is very strict regarding plagiarism. So, RPL report should be your own work.

Thanks,
Vikas


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

*ACS - CO demanding "proper" Statutory Declaration/Affidavit*

Hi folks,

I received an email from my CO assigned for ACS assessment. Despite the fact that I have submitted a proper e-stamp verified and attested by a public notary, the CO has come back with the below email -

*Please provide proper statutory declarations for the attached.

All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must clearly state that the document was "Sworn Before" or "Signed Before" or "Witnessed Before" the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, along with the date and place in which the declaration was witnessed.*

I have a lot of my friends who did not specifically include these words and still got their ACS approved. 

Can anyone share a sample over here whose affidavit includes these lines or guide me on the next steps to be taken? Because as far as I know, the affidavit I provided is a standard stamp paper used across India.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I received an email from my CO assigned for ACS assessment. Despite the fact that I have submitted a proper e-stamp verified and attested by a public notary, the CO has come back with the below email -
> 
> ...


Just get a fresh SD done specifically mentioning all the above words asked by the Assessor
I dont think there is any sense in taking this further on what has or has not been accepted in the past

Cheers


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi newbienz, can I use attested copies which were done earlier like about an year ago , or is there any date that acs or dibp looks at especially for degree and education certs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

klusarun said:


> Hi newbienz, can I use attested copies which were done earlier like about an year ago , or is there any date that acs or dibp looks at especially for degree and education certs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No sense in using such old attested copies
I am sure you have the original Certificates handy

Just scan them in colour

That would be my advise

Cheers


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

cranticumar said:


> B.E: Electronics and Instrumentation
> Applied for ACS: 261313
> Experience: 9 Years 11 Months
> Applied for Assessment on: 24th July 2017
> ...


I applied for ACS on 23rd July for same occupation code, and my application moved to accessor on 3rd August.


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No sense in using such old attested copies
> 
> I am sure you have the original Certificates handy
> 
> ...




Thank you newbienz




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Just get a fresh SD done specifically mentioning all the above words asked by the Assessor
> I dont think there is any sense in taking this further on what has or has not been accepted in the past
> 
> Cheers


Sure Thanks.

Will get a fresh SD done. But I am not sure where to add these wordings? Would it be in the description section just before we give the Roles and responsibilities or would it be on the front page of the stamp paper where other details like "First Party", "Certificate Number", etc. are mentioned?


----------



## raghavs (Dec 13, 2016)

This is the progress till now:
Applied - 9th Aug
In process - 10 Aug
With Assessor - 11 Aug

The wait continues for the final assessment....


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> Sure Thanks.
> 
> Will get a fresh SD done. But I am not sure where to add these wordings? Would it be in the description section just before we give the Roles and responsibilities or would it be on the front page of the stamp paper where other details like "First Party", "Certificate Number", etc. are mentioned?


I guess you would need a stamp like this. Most notary has these stamps.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

raghavs said:


> This is the progress till now:
> Applied - 9th Aug
> In process - 10 Aug
> With Assessor - 11 Aug
> ...


This is the fastest movement as far as I know, coz couple of months the movement seems to be very slow. 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> I guess you would need a stamp like this. Most notary has these stamps.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> Sure Thanks.
> 
> Will get a fresh SD done. But I am not sure where to add these wordings? Would it be in the description section just before we give the Roles and responsibilities or would it be on the front page of the stamp paper where other details like "First Party", "Certificate Number", etc. are mentioned?


The words will be added just above the signature of the notary 

Cheers


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

I applied for skill assessment on 12th July 2017 and results came today that made me worry with unexpected outcome. 

2.5 years worth of my recent work experience is not considered with a reason "Not assessable due to insufficient documentation". I have provided all necessary documentation for the period specified here. 

I ran into plenty of website related issues while uploading my documents and I got in touch with ACS to letting them know of the situation. They did agree to correct the errors on the documents upload and promised to upload necessary documents that I sent them via email. 

The result which I got today is same as the results that I got 2 years ago, the idea of redoing the skill assessment is entirely lost here.

Need expert advice on the next steps to have ACS correct the issue and reissue the corrected results.. Do you think it is do-able?


----------



## Resh86 (Aug 10, 2017)

*My Application stats*

I applied for ACS evaluation on 11th July 2017. It got moved to with assessor stage after 2 weeks, but is still in the same stage after that. I have seen posts from those who applied on 12th that they got positive assessment, good for them. I hope mine will be issued soon. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Resh86 (Aug 10, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> Sure Thanks.
> 
> Will get a fresh SD done. But I am not sure where to add these wordings? Would it be in the description section just before we give the Roles and responsibilities or would it be on the front page of the stamp paper where other details like "First Party", "Certificate Number", etc. are mentioned?


In my case I added the bellow statement at the end of the document just before notary sign and made him/her fill the blanks.

"SUBSCRIBED AND SWORN BEFORE ME ON THIS -- DAY OF ----- 20--, BY ........... <NAME> AT ..........<PLACE>"

You can add do that if stamp is not available.


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

Resh86 said:


> In my case I added the bellow statement at the end of the document just before notary sign and made him/her fill the blanks.
> 
> "SUBSCRIBED AND SWORN BEFORE ME ON THIS -- DAY OF ----- 20--, BY ........... <NAME> AT ..........<PLACE>"
> 
> You can add do that if stamp is not available.


Thanks a lot.. this would indeed save me from the hassles of buying a new stamp paper...This can be done by simply editing and stamping the last page only.


----------



## cranticumar (Jun 11, 2016)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> I applied for ACS on 23rd July for same occupation code, and my application moved to accessor on 3rd August.


Good to hear that, I do not know what is happening with my application?


----------



## suhasmuralidhara (Aug 11, 2017)

*ACS Experience Evaluation*

I am applying for ACS Evaluation for Australian PR.I am basically C# Developer but in my first company, I worked as an Automation tester.Will this affect my evaluation at ACS?Will they consider this in my total experience?


----------



## Resh86 (Aug 10, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> Thanks a lot.. this would indeed save me from the hassles of buying a new stamp paper...This can be done by simply editing and stamping the last page only.


Thats what we all are here for, to share what we know..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

peRFect19 said:


> Thanks a lot.. this would indeed save me from the hassles of buying a new stamp paper...This can be done by simply editing and stamping the last page only.


Make sure that you do not do that in your handwriting 
Request the notary to write that 
And moreover, as is it being added at a later stage, ask him to initial the addition

Cheers


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

Resh86 said:


> I applied for ACS evaluation on 11th July 2017. It got moved to with assessor stage after 2 weeks, but is still in the same stage after that. I have seen posts from those who applied on 12th that they got positive assessment, good for them. I hope mine will be issued soon. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I too applied on 12th July, and still waiting for assessment. Someone posted on the other forum that he applied on 19th July and received it today. 

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: anytime soon.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> I too applied on 12th July, and still waiting for assessment. Someone posted on the other forum that he applied on 19th July and received it today.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: anytime soon.


Yes the processing times vary from 3 weeks to 6 weeks. Wait for some more time. Keep checking your emails and ACS login account


----------



## greenhost (May 9, 2016)

My application filed on 24th, and they came back requesting another copy of passport on 4th August. Uploaded the same on 7th and it has been moved to assessor on that day itself. I hope it won't take more days because of the delay happened.


----------



## peRFect19 (Jul 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Make sure that you do not do that in your handwriting
> Request the notary to write that
> And moreover, as is it being added at a later stage, ask him to initial the addition
> 
> Cheers


Indeed...this is what I am planning to do..

Would go to the same notary, get these additional lines written, signed and stamped with the current date. I hope this should suffice.

Thanks for the suggestion..


----------



## ndhankher (Sep 3, 2016)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> I applied for skill assessment on 12th July 2017 and results came today that made me worry with unexpected outcome.
> 
> 2.5 years worth of my recent work experience is not considered with a reason "Not assessable due to insufficient documentation". I have provided all necessary documentation for the period specified here.
> 
> ...


Best is to send email or call ACS and discuss and give references of earlier conversations. 

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Can anyone please advise on this to my friend? 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1314802


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resh86 (Aug 10, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> I too applied on 12th July, and still waiting for assessment. Someone posted on the other forum that he applied on 19th July and received it today.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: anytime soon.


Yup... Anytime soon:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Let me know when you receive yours, ill do the same.


----------



## abdshaik (Jul 11, 2017)

Timeline 

19th July: (day 1) Submitted 
20th July: (day 2) Your application is currently with a Case Office 
02nd Aug: (day 14) Your application is currently with an assessor.
13th Aug: (day 26) still no updates


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

abdshaik said:


> Timeline
> 
> 19th July: (day 1) Submitted
> 20th July: (day 2) Your application is currently with a Case Office
> ...


Most of the people who applied on first week have got their reports. 

I know it must be frustrating to see people who applied on a later date receive their results before.

It all depends on qualification, experience episodes and quality of the documentation. Moreover, it depends on pace of the assessor. 

One of my friends date on the report was 07/08/2017 but he received it on 9th actually. With this case it's very clear that it might be delayed after the report been generated. 

I wish you all the best. My best guess is, you might receive it by next week. 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## png1977 (Jul 20, 2017)

*ACS Educational Qualification not matching application type*

Hi,

Today, I have got a pretty shocking response from ACS. I have done Bachelor of Engineer (B.E) from Delhi College of Engineering, Delhi University. I applied for job code of software engineer (261313) and have more than 17 years of overall experience in the IT industry which is all relevant. They have mentioned today that my educational qualification is not matching the application type. They are suggesting that I change my application to RPL. I have no time for this as I want to raise the EOI at the earliest. Has anybody got similar experience and any advice for me please?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

png1977 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today, I have got a pretty shocking response from ACS. I have done Bachelor of Engineer (B.E) from Delhi College of Engineering, Delhi University. I applied for job code of software engineer (261313) and have more than 17 years of overall experience in the IT industry which is all relevant. They have mentioned today that my educational qualification is not matching the application type. They are suggesting that I change my application to RPL. I have no time for this as I want to raise the EOI at the earliest. Has anybody got similar experience and any advice for me please?


What is your specialization/major in BE? 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## png1977 (Jul 20, 2017)

It is in Electrical Engineering.


----------



## ndhankher (Sep 3, 2016)

png1977 said:


> It is in Electrical Engineering.


Electrical Engineering subjects should match at least 60% with Computer Engineering, otherwise it would require RPL and your 6 years from experience would be deducted.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## png1977 (Jul 20, 2017)

Ok. Will I still get points for my educational qualification when I raise EOI? I can look at getting 6 years deducted from experience. But can't afford to loose points on educational qualification?


----------



## rahuldev50 (Jun 4, 2017)

Team,
I got my ACS RPL assessment positive and not mentioned anything on my education assessment score. I have Degree and MBA with no ICT subjects. Am I eligible for the score for graduates.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

png1977 said:


> Ok. Will I still get points for my educational qualification when I raise EOI? I can look at getting 6 years deducted from experience. But can't afford to loose points on educational qualification?


For your query, I found a nice thread in this forum itself. Hope this helps.  

Qualification points for RPL assessment


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi All,

Has anyone received ACS result, who applied in last week of July?
Also what all documents we should be ready with, to apply for EOI? 

Sathish


----------



## cranticumar (Jun 11, 2016)

cranticumar said:


> B.E: Electronics and Instrumentation
> Applied for ACS: 261313
> Experience: 9 Years 11 Months
> Applied for Assessment: 24th July 2017
> ...


Moved to assessor today. Here is the current status:

B.E: Electronics and Instrumentation
Applied for ACS: 261313
Experience: 9 Years 11 Months
Applied for Assessment: 24th July 2017
Moved to Case Officer: 25th July 2017
Moved to Assessor: 14th Aug 2017
Waiting for application finalization (hopefully with good number of experience years included)


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 19, 2017)

cranticumar said:


> Moved to assessor today. Here is the current status:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same story here.
261313, applied 24th. Moved to Case officer the very next day. Today it moved to Assessor. Fingers crossed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## png1977 (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks Shalin for the pointer. The thing is that its very ambiguous even after looking at previous threads on whether VETAssess points advice is required for people with electrical engineering degree. Some people say its not required while some have got it done.


----------



## ndhankher (Sep 3, 2016)

png1977 said:


> Ok. Will I still get points for my educational qualification when I raise EOI? I can look at getting 6 years deducted from experience. But can't afford to loose points on educational qualification?


Yes, you should have a comment in the assessment letter about your degree as well. They consider it as major or minor equivalent to Australian standard. Yiur should be considered as minor.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkannan (Aug 8, 2017)

*Need advice*

My ACS assessment results are sent today.

Initial 4th July
Additional Document 24th July
Final result 15th Aug

I have around 14 years of experience in IT. I have not included my current experience and mistakenly forgot to attach/include one of my previous experience while submitting my application for acs assessment. Since system didnt allow add further I have emailed to case offier and looks like CO also missed out. 

Having said, Total years of experience taken for acs assessment was 12 years. 4 years deducted for education. exactly 8 years(96) are considered and included in report.

Am I good to move forward with ACS results? OR should I include my missing experience by submitting the review application? 

Please advise me


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

rkannan said:


> My ACS assessment results are sent today.
> 
> Initial 4th July
> Additional Document 24th July
> ...



talk to ACS if they can consider missed ones. Most probably they won't but still ask them.

Even if ACS doesnt consider i guess you already have got full points as relevant exp is 8+ years.
I would suggest while lodging VISA after invite, you mention all your employment. The employment which is missed/not considered by ACS can be added and should be marked as NON-RELEVANT i.e you are not claiming points for that.

This should be good to go. Also during VISA lodge you need to fill form80/1221 for all candidates . In those you can all experience.

Best wishes


----------



## rkannan (Aug 8, 2017)

Thank you. As advised, I have written an email to ACS. I will wait, otherwise, I will go ahead with your suggestions.


----------



## lakshminarayanmoha (Aug 7, 2017)

It's the same status with my assessment too

Applied on 26th July 
Additional Document requested on 27th July 
Additional Documents submitted on 2nd Aug 
Moved to next Assessor on 3rd Aug and since then it's with Assessor. I did check with my employer if they have received any verification from ACS am not sure why it's being delayed but looking at every buddy's status I guess that's the timeframe they working on.

Does it take a lot of time to get it verified by employers?


----------



## lakshminarayanmoha (Aug 7, 2017)

It's the same status with my assessment too

Applied on 26th July 
Additional Document requested on 27th July 
Additional Documents submitted on 2nd Aug 
Moved to next Assessor on 3rd Aug and since then it's with Assessor. I did check with my employer if they have received any verification from ACS am not sure why it's being delayed but looking at every buddy's status I guess that's the timeframe they working on.

Does it take a lot of time to get it verified by employers?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello everyone,
Here is my timeline
Applied: Jul 20, 2017 at 7:54 PM. They considered this as 21 July
Additional Document request by case officer: Aug 2
Acknowledgement of document received by CO: Aug 4
Moved to "With Assessor" : Aug 5
Bachelors and Masters Degree
Total close to 12.5 yrs experience
PTE Exam: 14 Aug
PTE Result: 15 Aug overall score 79

Awaiting ACS confirmation as on date.


----------



## mkashif (Apr 29, 2015)

png1977 said:


> ok. Will i still get points for my educational qualification when i raise eoi? I can look at getting 6 years deducted from experience. But can't afford to loose points on educational qualification?


well you have to get point test advice from vetassess for your education to claim points in EOI.


----------



## cranticumar (Jun 11, 2016)

Does ACS send emails whenever it moves through each stage? 

And How long does it take to move from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" in general?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

cranticumar said:


> Does ACS send emails whenever it moves through each stage?
> 
> And How long does it take to move from "With Assessor" to "In Progress" in general?


No emails. Login and see status.

With assessor is in progress only. usually full assessment takes 5-6 weeks. You may get response before that as well in 3-4 weeks


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

rkannan said:


> My ACS assessment results are sent today.
> 
> Initial 4th July
> Additional Document 24th July
> ...


@rkannan,

I believe even if you get 2 more years of experience added, it wont increase your points. So doesnt matter and i believe no ACS review required. While submitting EOI do mention about the experience that got missed. 
Would let experts comment on this, but this what i believe I have read over other threads. 

Please share your education, code and other details.


----------



## cranticumar (Jun 11, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> No emails. Login and see status.
> 
> With assessor is in progress only. usually full assessment takes 5-6 weeks. You may get response before that as well in 3-4 weeks


In other threads, I saw that 4a is "With Assessor" and 4b is "In Progress". Hence posted the question. So is there no stage between "With Assessor" and "Case Finalized"?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

cranticumar said:


> In other threads, I saw that 4a is "With Assessor" and 4b is "In Progress". Hence posted the question. So is there no stage between "With Assessor" and "Case Finalized"?


Don't worry 
Once it goes to assessor he/she won't spend more than ~3 weeks i feel in general. If he/she needs something you'll be notified. Generally speaking you can take this that once it goes to assessor it is in process of being looked at


----------



## ashishsingh2902 (Aug 12, 2017)

*Job Reference Letter*

Guys
My job reference letter does not mention the country I worked in. Since the letter was issued in Australia, the company address on letterpad says Australia. But my job location was India. Will this create a problem in ACS? Should I mention this in covering letter?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

ashishsingh2902 said:


> Guys
> My job reference letter does not mention the country I worked in. Since the letter was issued in Australia, the company address on letterpad says Australia. But my job location was India. Will this create a problem in ACS? Should I mention this in covering letter?


Is it tough to get the letter re-issued with whatever extra details you want to add?

Better is to mention the different locations where you have worked as part of the employment. If you can't get the letter re-issued then an affidavit/statutory declaration can also work but i would suggest company letter.


----------



## rkannan (Aug 8, 2017)

Jigs_here said:


> @rkannan,
> 
> I believe even if you get 2 more years of experience added, it wont increase your points. So doesnt matter and i believe no ACS review required. While submitting EOI do mention about the experience that got missed.
> Would let experts comment on this, but this what i believe I have read over other threads.
> ...


I have applied under 261112 (Systems Analysts), Bachelor of Engineering in Electrical and Electronics


----------



## satishnet13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Initially Applied on 26-June-2017
Got Result on 02-Aug-2017 
Four years deducted
Appealed on 09-Aug-2017
Results on 15-Aug-2017

Submitted EOI on 15-Aug-2017 1800 AEST
Fingers Crossed


----------



## abdshaik (Jul 11, 2017)

Timeline 

19th July: (day 1) Submitted 
20th July: (day 2) Your application is currently with a Case Office 
02nd Aug: (day 14) Your application is currently with an assessor.
16th Aug: (day 29) still no updates


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

abdshaik said:


> Timeline
> 
> 19th July: (day 1) Submitted
> 20th July: (day 2) Your application is currently with a Case Office
> ...


Chill. The official timeline is 5-6 weeks. You should get it soon


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

I submitted on 16th July to ACS, got the result today(positive).
code : 261312.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

satish5b8 said:


> I submitted on 16th July to ACS, got the result today(positive).
> code : 261312.


Congrats satish5b8, 

Would like to ask, 
1. qualification 
2. work experience number of years and episodes
3. Number of years deducted
4. If you remember when it was moved to assessor


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

shalinjames said:


> Congrats satish5b8,
> 
> Would like to ask,
> 1. qualification
> ...


1. B.Tech(CSE)
2. 7 years one month(only one company).
3. 2 years deducted.
5. Exactly after two weeks moved to assessor(Aug 2nd) and two weeks got the result.


----------



## hanchate84 (Jun 1, 2015)

I got my ACS approved in Nov 2015, i have submitted EOI early this year for some delay in processing.

Now my ACS will get expired by Nov 2017 and when i check with ACS team , they asked to raise new application with giving earlier ACS details.

If i raise a new application and update the EOI as per the results, my submission date will change and my slot will be further pushed ?? or will it consider same batch???

Please advice.

Thanks,
Srini


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

hanchate84 said:


> I got my ACS approved in Nov 2015, i have submitted EOI early this year for some delay in processing.
> 
> Now my ACS will get expired by Nov 2017 and when i check with ACS team , they asked to raise new application with giving earlier ACS details.
> 
> ...


If points will not be changed means you DOE for EOI will not be effected.


----------



## hanchate84 (Jun 1, 2015)

satish5b8 said:


> If points will not be changed means you DOE for EOI will not be effected.


Am unable to edit my current company details ( role got changed and also the End Date) when i try to apply for ACS with existing details.


Thank you,


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

hanchate84 said:


> Am unable to edit my current company details ( role got changed and also the End Date) when i try to apply for ACS with existing details.
> 
> 
> Thank you,


Query not clear.

Are you applying again for ACS?


----------



## hanchate84 (Jun 1, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> Query not clear.
> 
> Are you applying again for ACS?


I want to renew, My ACS is getting expired this November and I checked with ACS they asked to reapply using existing record.

But all experience related information is made non editable, actually my role got changed in this time frame and also end date in existing mentioned as 31 Oct 2015 which should be latest....

What would be my action to this????... Please suggest..

Got ACS approved in November 2015
Submitted EOI May 2017.


Thank you.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

hanchate84 said:


> I want to renew, My ACS is getting expired this November and I checked with ACS they asked to reapply using existing record.
> 
> But all experience related information is made non editable, actually my role got changed in this time frame and also end date in existing mentioned as 31 Oct 2015 which should be latest....
> 
> ...


Explain this to ACS via helpdesk email and get their view. Give your details in email to see if they allow to edit something. Also, you can tell them to edit what you want them to.

Just see. worth a try


----------



## manupuri09 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi Friends, I am software engineer with 60 points. I want to claim 5 points for partner skill assessment but I have few questions, any suggestions will be appreciated.

He has done BTech Electronics and Communication and he has 4 years of experience in telecom sector. 
1. Should we do acs assessment under Network and System Engineer or EA under telecom engineer?
2. I want to go with ACS assessment as it requires less documentation than EA and it would be faster i guess. Do you think we can get positive assessment with his profile and experience in ACS?
3. As he has 4 years of experience, so how many years would ACS deduct? I think in case of partner I will get 5 points irrespective of how many years of experience they consider as valid.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

manupuri09 said:


> Hi Friends, I am software engineer with 60 points. I want to claim 5 points for partner skill assessment but I have few questions, any suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> He has done BTech Electronics and Communication and he has 4 years of experience in telecom sector.
> 1. Should we do acs assessment under Network and System Engineer or EA under telecom engineer?
> ...


1. Anything should be fine as long as it meets the requirements
2. Looks good as far as profile is concerned.
3. 2 yrs in the last 10 years OR 4 yrs in entire employment if occupation is closely related to degree else could be more


----------



## rkannan (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi Sharma,

Could you please send me private msg or how to connect you. I wanted to ask you one qtn


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

*Hello*



rkannan said:


> Hi Sharma,
> 
> Could you please send me private msg or how to connect you. I wanted to ask you one qtn


Done


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

Finally got my ACS result. They have deducted 2 years which is positive for me. I have lodged my EOI today and have joined the queue at 65 points! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abdshaik (Jul 11, 2017)

chirag0105 said:


> Finally got my ACS result. They have deducted 2 years which is positive for me. I have lodged my EOI today and have joined the queue at 65 points!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



When did you apply for the ACS ?


----------



## sunnydream15 (Aug 2, 2017)

hanchate84 said:


> I want to renew, My ACS is getting expired this November and I checked with ACS they asked to reapply using existing record.
> 
> But all experience related information is made non editable, actually my role got changed in this time frame and also end date in existing mentioned as 31 Oct 2015 which should be latest....
> 
> ...


How to handle this kind of situation? My ACS will expire in April-2018 and EOI in May-2018. And, what if we dont get invite by this time? Should we redo all i.e., ACS and fresh EOI again? If so, that would put us last in the queue.


----------



## manpreet123 (Aug 8, 2017)

*Question on claiming points for Spouse*

Hello All

Can you please help me with this query.

I am planning to submit the documents for ACS review through RPL route next week. My question is regarding 5 points that can be claimed for spouse who is

MBA from Delhi University
Has total of 12 years of experience in BA profile and planning to apply under 261313 code

1) I think spouse will also need to apply through the RPL route. Please correct if this is the correct understanding.
2) But marksheets from DU (for both bachelors and masters) dont mention the subjects studied. Is this a concern? AND do we have to get the transcript done in this case?
3) Since we are planning for only the extra 5 points, does Point 2 above really matters? I read somewhere that with RPL route, they dont assess the educational qualifications and do the assessment only for the experience. Assuming the experience assessment with positive outcome, will it be enough to claim those 5 points?
4) In any case, do we still upload all the educational qualifications documents i.e. degrees / marksheets etc?

Please advise.

Thanks
M


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have lived in UK in 2008 for 50 days and in 2009 for 8 months. In the reference letter that I have from my then employer, they have mentioned only about the 8 months experience in UK and didnt mention the 50days one, as it was on business visa. 

If i submit this Reference letter in ACS will that be a problem later? Just trying to SD as it little difficult to get for that job.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Jigs_here said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lived in UK in 2008 for 50 days and in 2009 for 8 months. In the reference letter that I have from my then employer, they have mentioned only about the 8 months experience in UK and didnt mention the 50days one, as it was on business visa.
> 
> If i submit this Reference letter in ACS will that be a problem later? Just trying to SD as it little difficult to get for that job.


It shouldn't be but you can mention this 50 days travel during VISA lodge post invite.

If you are getting too worried, then just ask your employer to re-issue letter by adding a line about your 50 days duration in the ref letter. Hope you can get that?


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

sharma1981 said:


> It shouldn't be but you can mention this 50 days travel during VISA lodge post invite.
> 
> If you are getting too worried, then just ask your employer to re-issue letter by adding a line about your 50 days duration in the ref letter. Hope you can get that?


Thanks @Sharma1981

So if this 50 days travel is not mentioned in reference letter , I can still mention it in the Visa Application? will it be validated later against my ACS report? 

I have requested them multiple times, but they dont have record for that 50 days travel.


----------



## chirag0105 (Jul 11, 2017)

abdshaik said:


> When did you apply for the ACS ?




13th July


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

*Need info on ACS*

I was employed in a company through a consultancy on a consultant pay role basis. Now the consultancy is closed and my colleague who was employed through the same consultancy has a worked lesser duration than me. Is it ok to get the affidavit from him? Or is it fine to get the affidavit of my reporting manager of that company, as he is still present in the company. 
please guide me from whom to get the affidavit from my colleague or from my reporting manager.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivekvaradhan said:


> I was employed in a company through a consultancy on a consultant pay role basis. Now the consultancy is closed and my colleague who was employed through the same consultancy has a worked lesser duration than me. Is it ok to get the affidavit from him? Or is it fine to get the affidavit of my reporting manager of that company, as he is still present in the company.
> please guide me from whom to get the affidavit from my colleague or from my reporting manager.


1. Colleague SD is not the preferred route. But you have no alternative 
2. He can give the SD only for the period he was with you. Not for the period before that
3. The reporting manager was not your paying authority, but as you have no alternative, you may use his SD for the earlier period

How far it will be accepted by ACS and by DIBP in future is not certain

These are the pitfalls, you should be aware of
There is a risk and you have to weigh the pros and cons and take a decision 

Cheers


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Jigs_here said:


> Thanks @Sharma1981
> 
> So if this 50 days travel is not mentioned in reference letter , I can still mention it in the Visa Application? will it be validated later against my ACS report?
> 
> I have requested them multiple times, but they dont have record for that 50 days travel.


Leave it if you can't get in your reference letter. Just mention it during VISA lodge in form 80. You'll have passport stamping although my guess is that no one is going to ask you for that


----------



## vivekvaradhan (Mar 14, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. Colleague SD is not the preferred route. But you have no alternative
> 2. He can give the SD only for the period he was with you. Not for the period before that
> 3. The reporting manager was not your paying authority, but as you have no alternative, you may use his SD for the earlier period
> 
> ...


Thanks newbienz for your reply, will get the SD from both during my working period.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivekvaradhan said:


> Thanks newbienz for your reply, will get the SD from both during my working period.


I hope you have the secondary evidence required to support the SD ?

Cheers


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

chirag0105 said:


> Finally got my ACS result. They have deducted 2 years which is positive for me. I have lodged my EOI today and have joined the queue at 65 points!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Chirag.

I applied on 12th July and still waiting for my result.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Resh86 (Aug 10, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> Congrats Chirag.
> 
> I applied on 12th July and still waiting for my result.:fingerscrossed:


Same here. Applied on 11th and waiting.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Got ACS results today.. 2 years deducted..
ACS applied 19Jul
ACS result +ve 18Aug

lodged EOI with 70 points for 263111


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

abhinavmail7 said:


> Got ACS results today.. 2 years deducted..
> ACS applied 19Jul
> ACS result +ve 18Aug
> 
> lodged EOI with 70 points for 263111


Congrats abhinavmail7, 

What is your qualification?


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello, Qualification is B.Tech in Comp Sc and Engg.
Exp total 6.xx years out of which 2 years is deducted.


shalinjames said:


> abhinavmail7 said:
> 
> 
> > Got ACS results today.. 2 years deducted..
> ...


----------



## saini.ashu90 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks for the info.

Could you please clear my one more doubts? In most of the cases we did not tell our Manager's about our plan that we are looking for Australian PR. In that case, if i prepared the RPL project reports and submitted to ACS.

Is ACS verify the project reports from my manager or company officials? any information about that scenario?

Thanks


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Seniors,

A quick question...if one has received ACS assessment for a particular occupation, can they get an additional evaluation done for a closely related occupation if the R&R specifies the same?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

debeash said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> A quick question...if one has received ACS assessment for a particular occupation, can they get an additional evaluation done for a closely related occupation if the R&R specifies the same?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Are you suggesting to get same employer and same employment duration assessed for some different occupation? OR the employment duration not assessed in first assessment?


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

sharma1981 said:


> Are you suggesting to get same employer and same employment duration assessed for some different occupation? OR the employment duration not assessed in first assessment?


Same employment duration for different occupation if it also included the roles and responsibilities of other occupation..for example first assessment was for project manager, but as the additional R&R were of business analyst as well...and the company can give the same in their letter head...so now can ACS be done for the role of business analyst as additional evaluation?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

debeash said:


> Same employment duration for different occupation if it also included the roles and responsibilities of other occupation..for example first assessment was for project manager, but as the additional R&R were of business analyst as well...and the company can give the same in their letter head...so now can ACS be done for the role of business analyst as additional evaluation?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


This is somewhat eyebrow raising.

Even if you still want to re-apply then i suggest you retain all the entries in first letter and add the new ones along with those. Atleast this will give you a chance to say that you have refined the earlier submission a bit more.

However, is entirely upto ACS/EA that how they interpret that.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

sharma1981 said:


> This is somewhat eyebrow raising.
> 
> Even if you still want to re-apply then i suggest you retain all the entries in first letter and add the new ones along with those. Atleast this will give you a chance to say that you have refined the earlier submission a bit more.
> 
> However, is entirely upto ACS/EA that how they interpret that.


Thank you...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishsingh2902 (Aug 12, 2017)

Guys 
I have a Btech degree in IT(2006-10) and an MBA in finance (2013-15). I have close to 4 years of experience as Business Analyst (2011-2013 and 2015-2017). Should I declare my MBA degree in ACS? Will it create a problem with extra years of work ex being deducted ?
Also, if I do NOT declare my MBA for ACS, will it create a problem later in form 80 ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashishsingh2902 said:


> Guys
> I have a Btech degree in IT(2006-10) and an MBA in finance (2013-15). I have close to 4 years of experience as Business Analyst (2011-2013 and 2015-2017). Should I declare my MBA degree in ACS? Will it create a problem with extra years of work ex being deducted ?
> Also, if I do NOT declare my MBA for ACS, will it create a problem later in form 80 ?


Hiding any fact may always cause a problem later on
You will never know when a lie will come to bite you 

As you have rightly deduced, you will have to declare the same in Form 80

So better to declare it all the way in the chain

No idea if it will create a problem or not, but even if it does, you will still have to declare it and live with it



Cheers


----------



## abdshaik (Jul 11, 2017)

Timeline 

19th July: (day 1) Submitted 
20th July: (day 2) Your application is currently with a Case Office 
02nd Aug: (day 14) Your application is currently with an assessor.
19th Aug: (day 31) still no updates


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

I have initiated the assessment on 26th July for my wife under System analyst anzsco 261112 
She studied B.E in Information science & engineering. 
She had got 3.5 years of experience
I am pretty sure she has ICT major in computing but
My question is will her qualification be considered as relevant to the anzsco 261112, if not the consequence is she will receive a report as unsuitable for Skilled immigration. 

I am in a nail biting situation rite now! 


Best is yet to come!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

abdshaik said:


> Timeline
> 
> 19th July: (day 1) Submitted
> 20th July: (day 2) Your application is currently with a Case Office
> ...


Well update is its with assessor. Let 5-6 weeks lapse in total . You'll get it


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Everyone,

I received my assessment result today and my first employment was assessed as not suitable(Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail ) , I suspect it is due to the Master degree(Part time) overlapping with 1st employment. Please advise how to proceed with this? is there anyway to get it assessed positively.

ANZSCO: 261311
ACS Applied : 19-July-2017
Qualification:
B.Tech IT - May 2010 - Full time
MTech Software Development - Part time (Aug 2010 - Nov 2012)
Exp:
Jun'2010 - Nov'2012 : Company 1, India
Dec'12 - Jun'2015 : Company 2, India
Aug'15 - Aug'16 : Company 3, India
Aug'16 - Dec'16 : Company 3, Australia
Jan'2017 - To date : Company 3, India


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

gopiit04 said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I received my assessment result today and my first employment was assessed as not suitable(Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail ) , I suspect it is due to the Master degree(Part time) overlapping with 1st employment. Please advise how to proceed with this? is there anyway to get it assessed positively.
> 
> ...


What message you got in ACS assessment letter regarding your qualification?. Which course was assessed B.tech/M.Tech?


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> What message you got in ACS assessment letter regarding your qualification?. Which course was assessed B.tech/M.Tech?


B. Tech AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing. 
M. Tech AQF master degree with a major in computing. 

I didn't want add my part time master degree in first place thinking it may lead to this kind of confusion. Same happened. 

Can I loge an appeal? As its a part time degree and I submitted RNR mentioning 1st employment as full-time with more than 40 hours of working per week. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

gopiit04 said:


> B. Tech AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing.
> M. Tech AQF master degree with a major in computing.
> 
> I didn't want add my part time master degree in first place thinking it may lead to this kind of confusion. Same happened.
> ...


If I remember or understand correctly from your posts on 20th July, You didn't submit the RnR letter for your first company?. I think you submitted only the experience certificate which does not show the details of your roles and responsibilities.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

gopiit04 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for ACS skills assessment today.
> But I did some mistakes before applying, I didn't have the scanned copies of few of the notarized documents in hand yesterday.
> ...


This is what I have done during the submission. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi. I have applied for ACS on 12th July. Its in the final stage for past 10 days. Still not yet approved. Anyone applied for 12th July ? Please provide me updates.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

gopiit04 said:


> This is what I have done during the submission.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


So you didnt submit RnR letter from company or SD from your colleauge or manager so they marked it as "Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail". This is obvious if you dont have your roles n responsibilities mentioned in your documents.

Regarding the confusion about which course was assessed, Please post the information of your skill level met date which ACS has given. They must have given something like below:

The following employment after *MMMMM YYYY* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 blah...blah


----------



## Resh86 (Aug 10, 2017)

Nava_babu said:


> Hi. I have applied for ACS on 12th July. Its in the final stage for past 10 days. Still not yet approved. Anyone applied for 12th July ? Please provide me updates.



I applied on 11th. Status is still with assessor, same as you. No idea when we will get an update.I have gone through the forum posts, most of them got the result in 30 to 35 days. What might be causing the delay in our case...


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Resh86 said:


> I applied on 11th. Status is still with assessor, same as you. No idea when we will get an update.I have gone through the forum posts, most of them got the result in 30 to 35 days. What might be causing the delay in our case...


A FAQ from https://www.acs.org.au/msa/skills-faqs.html . Time for relaxation.

HOW LONG DOES THE ASSESSMENT TAKE?
Skills assessment completion time is approximately 6-12 weeks for decision ready applications that do not require additional documentation or information from the applicant.


----------



## Resh86 (Aug 10, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> A FAQ from https://www.acs.org.au/msa/skills-faqs.html . Time for relaxation.
> 
> HOW LONG DOES THE ASSESSMENT TAKE?
> Skills assessment completion time is approximately 6-12 weeks for decision ready applications that do not require additional documentation or information from the applicant.


Hmmm. But when something happens against a trend, it makes us nervous. What else can we do other than to wait.:fingerscrossed: Thanks for the link any ways..


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

Resh86 said:


> I applied on 11th. Status is still with assessor, same as you. No idea when we will get an update.I have gone through the forum posts, most of them got the result in 30 to 35 days. What might be causing the delay in our case...


I applied on 12th July. Still with assessor. Maybe this week we will get our result.


----------



## Resh86 (Aug 10, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> I applied on 12th July. Still with assessor. Maybe this week we will get our result.


Hopefully:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> So you didnt submit RnR letter from company or SD from your colleauge or manager so they marked it as "Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail". This is obvious if you dont have your roles n responsibilities mentioned in your documents.
> 
> Regarding the confusion about which course was assessed, Please post the information of your skill level met date which ACS has given. They must have given something like below:
> 
> The following employment after *MMMMM YYYY* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 blah...blah


1. No, I have provided the RnR letter from company letter with certified true copy seal and signature from notary. Please note on day 1(18th july) I have uploaded only experience letter, day 2(19th July) uploaded the notarized experience letter and RnR. 

2. The following employment after December 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 

skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> I applied on 12th July. Still with assessor. Maybe this week we will get our result.


Hopefully this week. When i checked with them, they have updating their system so its causing delay. No additional details required in my application.


----------



## abdshaik (Jul 11, 2017)

Finally received my assessment, after a long and impatient wait.

4 years deducted due to not related bachelor's.

Timeline 

19th July: (day 1) Submitted 
20th July: (day 2) Your application is currently with a Case Office 
02nd Aug: (day 14) Your application is currently with an assessor.
21st Aug: (day 32) Assessment received.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

abdshaik said:


> Finally received my assessment, after a long and impatient wait.
> 
> 4 years deducted due to not related bachelor's.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say yours was a long wait. Though it can be termed as impatient at your end. Brace for longer waits in upcoming process else you'll be very disheartened and will get irritated.


----------



## Resh86 (Aug 10, 2017)

abdshaik said:


> Finally received my assessment, after a long and impatient wait.
> 
> 4 years deducted due to not related bachelor's.
> 
> ...


Good to hear your happy news.. .


----------



## Resh86 (Aug 10, 2017)

I checked with ACS over email on my application status. I got a reply as "Your application is in the final stages and a result letter to be issued.". I hope this means I will get it soon. Any one out there with similar experience???


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Resh86 said:


> I checked with ACS over email on my application status. I got a reply as "Your application is in the final stages and a result letter to be issued.". I hope this means I will get it soon. Any one out there with similar experience???


If you believe ACS then yes its true. I believe them


----------



## HENRYV (Jul 8, 2017)

Resh86 said:


> I checked with ACS over email on my application status. I got a reply as "Your application is in the final stages and a result letter to be issued.". I hope this means I will get it soon. Any one out there with similar experience???


Hi Resh, How many episodes? I applied with 2 education and 4 work ex on 12th July still waiting.
I did not write any mail..maybe my application is on the same stage as yours. I will let this week pass by before i write a mail. Tomorrow will be 6 complete weeks and website shows 6+ weeks.


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> Hi Resh, How many episodes? I applied with 2 education and 4 work ex on 12th July still waiting.
> I did not write any mail..maybe my application is on the same stage as yours. I will let this week pass by before i write a mail. Tomorrow will be 6 complete weeks and website shows 6+ weeks.


I applied on 11th July and still waiting for results.. hope for the best 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Resh86 (Aug 10, 2017)

HENRYV said:


> Hi Resh, How many episodes? I applied with 2 education and 4 work ex on 12th July still waiting.
> I did not write any mail..maybe my application is on the same stage as yours. I will let this week pass by before i write a mail. Tomorrow will be 6 complete weeks and website shows 6+ weeks.


Hey Henry,

Mine doesn't have much episodes, Just 1 education and 1 work exp. I read somewhere that the time taken depends on the assessor. Let's wait and hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

gopiit04 said:


> 1. No, I have provided the RnR letter from company letter with certified true copy seal and signature from notary. Please note on day 1(18th july) I have uploaded only experience letter, day 2(19th July) uploaded the notarized experience letter and RnR.
> 
> 2. The following employment after December 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone, I received a reply from ACS yesterday that they double check and confirm. Today received my results with 2 years deduction and employer 1 assessed positive. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

*Yaaaaaayyyy*

Hello everyone,
Here is my ACS timeline
Applied: Jul 20, 2017 at 7:54 PM. They considered this as 21 July
Code: Systems Analyst - 261112
Additional Document request by case officer: Aug 2
Acknowledgement of document received by CO: Aug 4
Moved to "With Assessor" : Aug 5
Recommended for code change to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer): Aug 23
Acceptance of the code: Aug 23
Final result Aug 25 2017 +ve 

Now here is my result which I received today. Thank you all for your support and guidance. Really appreciate it.


Your Bachelor of Science has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
Your Master of Science in Information Technology has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing

Experience:
Job 1:2004-2005 - Affidavit/Statutory declaration based employment letter attested by supervisor - Not suitable (Not Professional ICT Level Experience)
Job 2: 2005-2007 - Affidavit/Statutory declaration based employment letter attested by supervisor - 1Yr 4 monhts
Job 3: 2007-2013 - Company letter head based employment letter from HR - 6 yrs 1 month accepted
Job 4: 2013-present - Company letter head based employment letter from HR - 4 yrs-2 months accepted


Overall experience around 12 yrs 7 months claimed, 1 year deducted.


All the best for everyone.


----------



## Resh86 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi All,

I got my ACS results yesterday. My Bachelor of technology in IT is assessed equivalent to Bachelor degree with a major in computing. Out of my 4 years experience, they docked 2 years(There goes my 5 points ), but that was expected. Now preparing for my PTE.

May God bless all of us.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello guys,

Today we received a report from ACS for my wife's skill assessment. 

Below are the details: 

Initial Application Date: 26/07/2017
with Case Officer: 28/07/2017
With Assessor: 08/08/2017

ANZSCO Code: 261112
Qualification: Bachelor of Engineering in Information Science & Engineering from Visvesvaraya
Technological University
Experience: 03/14 - 07/17 – 3 year(s) 4 month(s) (only one episode)
Status: Positive
Skill Requirement Met Date: after March 2016


I am glad to share this happy news with you all.


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

Congrats folks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello everyone,
Here is my ACS timeline
Applied: Jul 20, 2017 at 7:54 PM. They considered this as 21 July
Code: Systems Analyst - 261112
Additional Document request by case officer: Aug 2
Acknowledgement of document received by CO: Aug 4
Moved to "With Assessor" : Aug 5
Recommended for code change to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer): Aug 23
Acceptance of the code: Aug 23
Final result Aug 25 2017 +ve 

Now here is my result which I received today. Thank you all for your support and guidance. Really appreciate it.
Your Bachelor of Science has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
Your Master of Science in Information Technology has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing

Experience:
These ACS fellows have deducted more experience for me which is frustrating.
Job 1:2004-2005 - Affidavit/Statutory declaration based employment letter attested by supervisor - Not suitable (Not Professional ICT Level Experience)
Job 2: 2005-2007 - Affidavit/Statutory declaration based employment letter attested by supervisor - 1Yr 4 monhts - Not accepted
Job 3: 2007-2013 - Company letter head based employment letter from HR - 6 yrs 1 month - Accepted from 2009.
Job 4: 2013-present - Company letter head based employment letter from HR - 4 yrs-2 months accepted


Overall experience around 12 yrs 7 months claimed.

The following employment after December 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Can some one please What points can I claim for this and advise how can I submit the EOI for this case? Work Experience section?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello everyone,
> Here is my ACS timeline
> Applied: Jul 20, 2017 at 7:54 PM. They considered this as 21 July
> Code: Systems Analyst - 261112
> ...


You will get 10 points for experience..more then 5 years

Till 31st Dec 2009 enter all experience as above in the same sequence as above but mark them all an NON Relevant 

From 1st Jan 2010 enter in the same sequence as above but this time mark them all as Relevant ( Split the Job 3 into 2 parts) relevant and non relevant 

If you are continuing in the same job, designation, company location and RNR then leave the current job TO DATE as blank
You will continue to gain relevant experience automatically by the system and on 1st Jan 2018 your points for experience will become 15 as you would have 8 years of relevant experience 

Make sure that you enter the dates correctly 
Don't miss marking the experience as non relevant till 31st Dec 2009
Don't skip any entry

Cheers


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi All, 

I received my ACS assessment result today. I applied on 12th July. As expected, they deducted 2 years out of my 8.5 years of experience since i am bachelor in IT. I got 10 points for my experience. 

Thanks


----------



## ndhankher (Sep 3, 2016)

Me too got the results yesterday, I applied on 14th July. Seems they release the outcome in bulk, just like DIBP Invites. 4 years deducted as my graduation wasn't in IT. Best of to others.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You will get 10 points for experience..more then 5 years
> 
> Till 31st Dec 2009 enter all experience as above in the same sequence as above but mark them all an NON Relevant
> 
> ...



The confusion part is this statement, "The following employment after December 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

So this means that I should select the experience end date as 31/12/2009 and start again from 01/Jan/2010.

Just looking for a second opinion, no hard feelings newbienz!!


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

On my Bachelors degree only month and year is mentioned by no specific date is mentioned but on ACS website date is required. What should I put in the date? Last day of the month?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> On my Bachelors degree only month and year is mentioned by no specific date is mentioned but on ACS website date is required. What should I put in the date? Last day of the month?


The thumb rule is that you put the 1st date of the month.
That is an indication that it may be an approximation 

Cheers


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The thumb rule is that you put the 1st date of the month.
> That is an indication that it may be an approximation
> 
> Cheers


Even for completion date?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

I applied for ACS on 24th of July as a Software Engineer. Got positive assessment on 24th of August. All my documents were verified onshore by a a police officer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Even for completion date?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes

The unofficial rule applies wherever you have to give dates and are not sure of the same.

Cheers


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Yes
> 
> The unofficial rule applies wherever you have to give dates and are not sure of the same.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks man 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

Seems like I am the only one left waiting for results. Applied on 11 July through a consultant. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## cranticumar (Jun 11, 2016)

I applied on 24th July and I am still waiting for my ACS results. It is with the assessor from past 10 days.


----------



## carthicb (May 22, 2017)

I had applied for ACS Skills assessment on 24th July, received completion confirmation on August 24th. Looks like 31 days is the minimum.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

shekharsince1986 said:


> Seems like I am the only one left waiting for results. Applied on 11 July through a consultant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


HI Shekhar,

Do not loose hope. It took me good 1 month + to get my ACS, that too with a recommended code, which unfortunately made me change from 189 to 190(which I feel good and positive :fingerscrossed

All the best and hoping you get the best assessment.


----------



## kammi12 (Aug 28, 2017)

*ACS result waiting.*

Hello,

Similar to my case, I had applied on 26th July and it moved to assessor for the very next day. I am still waiting for the result I dont know how much time they will take to post the result.


----------



## kammi12 (Aug 28, 2017)

*Acs*

Hello,

I had applied on 26th July for the acs and for the very next day it moved to assessor. Still when i checked the status daily still showing the same. I dont know how much time they will take to post the result.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> HI Shekhar,
> 
> Do not loose hope. It took me good 1 month + to get my ACS, that too with a recommended code, which unfortunately made me change from 189 to 190(which I feel good and positive :fingerscrossed
> 
> All the best and hoping you get the best assessment.


Yes you are right Rave. I believe the same.
Fingers crossed


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> HI Shekhar,
> 
> Do not loose hope. It took me good 1 month + to get my ACS, that too with a recommended code, which unfortunately made me change from 189 to 190(which I feel good and positive :fingerscrossed
> 
> All the best and hoping you get the best assessment.


Yes..lets hope the results are out soon. 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 19, 2017)

Similar Story here, I have applied on 24th of July. Yet to hear back from ACS. 
I have declared 3 jobs, and I have roughly 20 role points mentioned per job. So I'm guessing the delay could be due to that.


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

the best is yet to come.. keep us posted!! 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

shekharsince1986 said:


> the best is yet to come.. keep us posted!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Well said, all the best guys... 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

allajunaki said:


> Similar Story here, I have applied on 24th of July. Yet to hear back from ACS.
> I have declared 3 jobs, and I have roughly 20 role points mentioned per job. So I'm guessing the delay could be due to that.


Official processing time of ACS is 5-6 weeks. So wait patiently.


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Dear All.. My ACS is expiring in JAN-2018 for code: 2611, but I want to get it done again for code 2613. Can i get it done now before it expires in JAN?

The reason for doing this is that the queue of 65 points in 2611 is very long while the same for 2613 is in much better condition..

Any expert opinion here?


----------



## hghai7878 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi Guys,
One quick query.

I am about to submit my application for ACS assessment. As per the ACS guidelines, notarized certified copies should contain *“Certified True Copy of the Original”* verbiage. 

I got my copies certified from notary saying *“Certified True Copy”* instead of *“Certified True Copy of the Original”.* Will it pose any issue? Please advise. 

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

hghai7878 said:


> Hi Guys,
> One quick query.
> 
> I am about to submit my application for ACS assessment. As per the ACS guidelines, notarized certified copies should contain *“Certified True Copy of the Original”* verbiage.
> ...


It is GOOD.

Go ahead and submit.


----------



## hghai7878 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks a lot sharma1981 saab!!!


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

ACS applied on 26th july, waiting for the result


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

COMRADES, 

Finally I have received my ACS results today. Total experience 6+ years.. deducted 2 years.

ANZ code 263111
ACS applied on 11 July
Result positive on 28 Aug

Will be applying EOI tomorrow with 70 points.

Good luck to those who are waiting. 

The best is yet to come. 




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

Great, all the best buddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanovar (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi All,

I have received my RPL result from ACS but they didn't mention anything about my qualification. As I know I have to get my qualification assessed by VETASSESS. But when I applied the Point Test Advise with VETASSESS, is said that I need to contact DIBP or ACS for referral. Does anyone know how to contact DIBP or ACS to be reffered for the PTA. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

*Congrats*



shekharsince1986 said:


> COMRADES,
> 
> Finally I have received my ACS results today. Total experience 6+ years.. deducted 2 years.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. Get ready for your docs, you are going to get invite on 6th Sep.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

shekharsince1986 said:


> COMRADES,
> 
> Finally I have received my ACS results today. Total experience 6+ years.. deducted 2 years.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, you can expect invite in the next round...get ready with all paperwork and finance arrangements...   

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

shekharsince1986 said:


> COMRADES,
> 
> Finally I have received my ACS results today. Total experience 6+ years.. deducted 2 years.
> 
> ...


Apply today


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi guys, 
I have applied the acs assessment on July 28th. My agent is saying that my application is with the case officer. It's been a month haven't heard anything and Still waiting for my assessment report. So, my question is how long does it take to get the result according to the present condition(late july/early August applications). Does any one got their assesment results who applied on or after 28/07/2017?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nainarmalik (Dec 4, 2016)

channy44 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have applied the acs assessment on July 28th. My agent is saying that my application is with the case officer. It's been a month haven't heard anything and Still waiting for my assessment report. So, my question is how long does it take to get the result according to the present condition(late july/early August applications). Does any one got their assesment results who applied on or after 28/07/2017?
> Thanks
> 
> ...


I applied on 28th july 5 p.m IST and got the assessment report on 28th August 12 p.m IST.

From the trend, it is evident that is taking 30 - 35 days. I believe you will get it within a week. Let's hope for the best.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

nainarmalik said:


> I applied on 28th july 5 p.m IST and got the assessment report on 28th August 12 p.m IST.
> 
> From the trend, it is evident that is taking 30 - 35 days. I believe you will get it within a week. Let's hope for the best.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Congratulations bruh, and thanks for the info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

debeash said:


> Congratulations, you can expect invite in the next round...get ready with all paperwork and finance arrangements...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Do you know that the DIBP fees is paid when we file the visa or later on?

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeepgovindarajan (Aug 2, 2017)

Received Positive ACS outcome of my Skill Assessment.
Applied on July 31st and received it on Aug 28th.

Considering that I applied for RPL,it was processed in pretty good time.Will be applying for EOI with 65 points in few days.

I'm planning to give my PTE again and try to get maximum score.My query is can i file for EOI and update the application later with my PTE score and if so will the application process be delayed.

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

pradeepgovindarajan said:


> Received Positive ACS outcome of my Skill Assessment.
> Applied on July 31st and received it on Aug 28th.
> 
> Considering that I applied for RPL,it was processed in pretty good time.Will be applying for EOI with 65 points in few days.
> ...


Don't wait for few days. Apply EOI today. If your points don't change then DOE remains un-affected.
In future if points increase then you'll move ahead the queue of 65 pointers not fall behind


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pradeepgovindarajan said:


> Received Positive ACS outcome of my Skill Assessment.
> Applied on July 31st and received it on Aug 28th.
> 
> Considering that I applied for RPL,it was processed in pretty good time.Will be applying for EOI with 65 points in few days.
> ...


I presume you already have a PTE score so you can file the EOI using the same.

In future if you get a better PTE score and your points increase you can edit the EOI and enter those scores.
Of course, if the points change then your DOE will also be changed to the date you are updating the score

Cheers


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi members, I applied for Acs on 31st July and recieved assessment today 30th August, 
They deducted 4.3 years..

Code: 261313(software engineer)
Experience Start: 11/2009 till date
Experience Considered: from 02/2014
Degree: BSc Computer Engineering 

I don't understand why they cut too much experience tenure, should I apply for reassessment? 

Note: I applied for Acs in 2014 and had positive assessment but under 261314(software tester) code.


----------



## cranticumar (Jun 11, 2016)

I applied for ACS assessment on July 24th for 261313, yet to receive the assessment. It is with assessor for last 14 days


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

cranticumar said:


> I applied for ACS assessment on July 24th for 261313, yet to receive the assessment. It is with assessor for last 14 days


Patience is the key. I got on 1st day of 7th week. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush_3986 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi ,need your help ..I am B.E in electronics having 8 years 10 months ..and had applied for ACS AND waiting for results but I am expecting they will deduct my 4 years so 4 years 10 months wil l be which will give me 5 points , however do l need to again go for ACS valuation , after 2 months to get total of 5years of experience?


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 19, 2017)

4 years deductions are standard for Bachelor's degree. 
The .3 does not affect your score at the moment. So I think it is okay. You can claim 5 points on your work ex. 



Flying Bird said:


> Hi members, I applied for Acs on 31st July and recieved assessment today 30th August,
> They deducted 4.3 years..
> 
> Code: 261313(software engineer)
> ...


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 19, 2017)

No. The SkillSelect System will automatically update.


Piyush_3986 said:


> Hi ,need your help ..I am B.E in electronics having 8 years 10 months ..and had applied for ACS AND waiting for results but I am expecting they will deduct my 4 years so 4 years 10 months wil l be which will give me 5 points , however do l need to again go for ACS valuation , after 2 months to get total of 5years of experience?


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi, 
Just an update. My wife has applied for ACS on 29th July. She got her results on 30th August. 
She has done her MCA (So 2 Episodes in education) and 2 Episodes in work experience. 
She has 2 years deducted from her work experience.


----------



## Piyush_3986 (Aug 30, 2017)

allajunaki said:


> No. The SkillSelect System will automatically update.
> 
> 
> Piyush_3986 said:
> ...


Thanks for reply


----------



## Piyush_3986 (Aug 30, 2017)

I have applied for ACs on 30th july still my case is with accessor ..it is now more than a month ..anyone on same boat..I am B.E electronics


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Piyush_3986 said:


> Hi ,need your help ..I am B.E in electronics having 8 years 10 months ..and had applied for ACS AND waiting for results but I am expecting they will deduct my 4 years so 4 years 10 months wil l be which will give me 5 points , however do l need to again go for ACS valuation , after 2 months to get total of 5years of experience?


If you are continuing in the same company, location & designation, You dont need to go ACS assessment again. In skill select EOI application, For the current company experience, you need to leave the To Date field as empty so that once you complete 5 years Skillselect will automatically considers that for points calculation.


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 19, 2017)

Finally, Got ACS Result today. Took a bit longer than usual. I'm happy that I got the result with enough time for Applying for EOI. Timelines as follows
Applied : 24/07/2017
CO : 25/07/2017
Assessor : 14/08/2017
Finalised : 31/08/2017

My BSc. Computer Science was treated as AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
Deduction of 3 Years and 11 Months (Strange!). So effective WorkEx of 8+


----------



## cranticumar (Jun 11, 2016)

allajunaki said:


> Finally, Got ACS Result today. Took a bit longer than usual. I'm happy that I got the result with enough time for Applying for EOI. Timelines as follows
> Applied : 24/07/2017
> CO : 25/07/2017
> Assessor : 14/08/2017
> ...


Same timelines as yours, but yet to receive my assessment. Also, when is last date to enter into September EOI pool?


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

cranticumar said:


> Same timelines as yours, but yet to receive my assessment. Also, when is last date to enter into September EOI pool?


I think its automated, you can do it just before a day and you will receive inivite on other if you are supposed to..

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cranticumar said:


> Same timelines as yours, but yet to receive my assessment. Also, when is last date to enter into September EOI pool?


I think even a few hours before the results are announced, you should be able to participate in the round

I don't know if the exact cutoff times are published

Cheers


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I think even a few hours before the results are announced, you should be able to participate in the round
> 
> I don't know if the exact cutoff times are published
> 
> Cheers


someone said it first 10 days and last 10 days.. I dont know !!!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekharsince1986 said:


> someone said it first 10 days and last 10 days.. I dont know !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I think that is BS
It must be maximum of a day taking the worst case scenario 
I distinctly remember members last year writing that they filled the EOI and next day they were invited For non pro rata categories 

Cheers


----------



## shekharsince1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I think that is BS
> It must be maximum of a day taking the worst case scenario
> I distinctly remember members last year writing that they filled the EOI and next day they were invited For non pro rata categories
> 
> Cheers


You are right.. I was talking about the cutoff announcment dates .. they are usually in first and last 10 days.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

:canada:


allajunaki said:


> Finally, Got ACS Result today. Took a bit longer than usual. I'm happy that I got the result with enough time for Applying for EOI. Timelines as follows
> Applied : 24/07/2017
> CO : 25/07/2017
> Assessor : 14/08/2017
> ...


Congratulations!!. If ur degree is assessed as ICT Major in computing and closely related to nominated occupation, they deduct 2 years in the last 10 years. Whatever experience you have before 10 years will not be considered. So it seems like they deducted more but it's their suitability criteria. Nevertheless, It seems you have lots of experience to claim max points for experience.

Good luck with the invitation!!!


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

allajunaki said:


> Finally, Got ACS Result today. Took a bit longer than usual. I'm happy that I got the result with enough time for Applying for EOI. Timelines as follows
> Applied : 24/07/2017
> CO : 25/07/2017
> Assessor : 14/08/2017
> ...


Can you please tell me, your B.Sc Computer Science is from which University. Also, does that course have ICT major subjects ? 

I am also B.Sc Computer Science Graduate from University of delhi, and applied my ACS yesterday , 30th August.

Thanks!


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 19, 2017)

I started working from 08/2005, they have considered work from 07/2009 onwards. In that case, they have deducted just 2 years. They have assessed my record as ICT Major in computing. 

Picking from the report : 

```
Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from University of Mumbai completed March 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing. 
The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
```



scorpion24 said:


> :canada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarunluthra (Aug 2, 2017)

allajunaki said:


> I started working from 08/2005, they have considered work from 07/2009 onwards. In that case, they have deducted just 2 years. They have assessed my record as ICT Major in computing.
> 
> Picking from the report :
> 
> ...


How can it be 2 years, when you are saying you started working in 2005 and they are counting it from 2009. That is 4 years deduction. Please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

allajunaki said:


> I started working from 08/2005, they have considered work from 07/2009 onwards. In that case, they have deducted just 2 years. They have assessed my record as ICT Major in computing.
> 
> Picking from the report :
> 
> ...


You started working in Aug 2005 and ACS has allowed you to claim points after July 2009, so how on earth has ACS deducted only 2 years of experience 

What am I missing here ?

Cheers


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 19, 2017)

I stating 2 years deduction based off the following statement from "Scorpion24"



scorpion24 said:


> :canada:
> Congratulations!!. If ur degree is assessed as ICT Major in computing and closely related to nominated occupation, they deduct 2 years in the last 10 years. Whatever experience you have before 10 years will not be considered. So it seems like they deducted more but it's their suitability criteria. Nevertheless, It seems you have lots of experience to claim max points for experience.
> Good luck with the invitation!!!


If you want the Exact deduction, it is 3 Years, 11 Months. Which you can agree is bit strange. 
In any case, anything above 8 Years means the same points. So I'm too bothered about the exact process of deduction 




newbienz said:


> You started working in Aug 2005 and ACS has allowed you to claim points after July 2009, so how on earth has ACS deducted only 2 years of experience
> 
> What am I missing here ?
> 
> Cheers





tarunluthra said:


> How can it be 2 years, when you are saying you started working in 2005 and they are counting it from 2009. That is 4 years deduction. Please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## karthikraj (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello,
Could you please let me know if you had a separate evaluation for your degree ? I have a degree in chemical tech, and have a 6 year deduction in experience due to RPL. I am not sure if I should have my education assessed separately to get the 15 points for education. I am also applying under 261313.


----------



## jumbomumbo (Aug 3, 2017)

*ACS Processing*

Hi All,

Did anyone apply for assessment around August 12th? I have applied mine on August 12th and it is still with the assessor. Anyone got their assessment done earlier than 30 days?


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi All,

We (spouse and self) received ACS result today


----------



## cranticumar (Jun 11, 2016)

Applied : 24/07/2017
CO : 25/07/2017
Assessor : 14/08/2017
Finalised : Pending

Will ACS request for something (like clarification) even after moving to assessor? If so, from which email address will the mail be from?

I keep checking my email if there are any. I neither see any new email from acs.org nor an update on my application from Aug 14th.


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

I applied on Aug 23, still waiting for first communication. .. Last time i applied in April, i got it in 13 days.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

cranticumar said:


> Applied : 24/07/2017
> CO : 25/07/2017
> Assessor : 14/08/2017
> Finalised : Pending
> ...


Didnt they ask any email ID during account creation? 
If they need any docs, then status in ACS account will change accordingly.


----------



## cranticumar (Jun 11, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> Didnt they ask any email ID during account creation?
> If they need any docs, then status in ACS account will change accordingly.


Yes, I have provided.

And the status of the application says "With Assessor".


----------



## karthikraj (Sep 4, 2017)

Could you please let me know if you had a separate evaluation for your degree ? I have a degree in chemical tech, and have a 6 year deduction in experience due to RPL. I am not sure if I should have my education assessed separately to get the 15 points for education. I am also applying under 261313.

I am confused on this. How do I get points for bachelor's degree when the ACS result letter does not mention the degree as equivalent to AQF ? What organization/institute do i approach ?


----------



## cranticumar (Jun 11, 2016)

With all gods grace, finally, i received my assessment today. Here are the timelines:

Applied : 24/07/2017
CO : 25/07/2017
Assessor : 14/08/2017
Finalised : 05/09/2017

Decision Duration: 43 days

Guys, I need your help in calculating points:

My degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
Major in computing.

How many points do I get here? 

The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

How many points do I get here for experience?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cranticumar said:


> With all gods grace, finally, i received my assessment today. Here are the timelines:
> 
> Applied : 24/07/2017
> CO : 25/07/2017
> ...


15 for Degree

I presume you have worked continuously from 2011 so you will get 10 points for experience 

Cheers


----------



## cranticumar (Jun 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> 15 for Degree
> 
> I presume you have worked continuously from 2011 so you will get 10 points for experience
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I worked continuously from 2011 and still continuing in the same job.

Thank you very much for the information. Planning to submit 2 EOIs
1. EOI without state sponsorship
2. EOI with state sponsorship (Victoria)

Is it OK to submit 2 EOIs?


----------



## vishtrap (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello Members - I have applied for ACS on 28th July and have not heard back on anything. Can someone please help me on the below points

1. ACS Applied for 261313 on 28th July-2017 - Did anyone get their ACS results after this date?
2. I have done my Bachelor in Engineering in Information Technology - hoping this is considered as ICT Major?
3. I worked from 3rd May-2006 to 31st October-2007 in Company A, and 3rd June-2008 to Present in Company B, all as Software Developer. In total, I have 10 years and 9 months experience. I had a break between November-2007 to May-2008, as I got married and relocated to Bangalore, and then started looking for a job in Bangalore which I got in June-2008. In this period I did my PL/SQL and Oracle DBA certification. How many years will ACS deduct?
4. After deduction, how much points I may be able to claim.

Thanks in advance


----------



## vishtrap (Jul 9, 2017)

vishtrap said:


> Hello Members - I have applied for ACS on 28th July and have not heard back on anything. Can someone please help me on the below points
> 
> 1. ACS Applied for 261313 on 28th July-2017 - Did anyone get their ACS results after this date?
> 2. I have done my Bachelor in Engineering in Information Technology - hoping this is considered as ICT Major?
> ...


Hi again - I just got ACS +ve, however below are my concerns. Would request a feedback on this -

1. I have done my Bachelor in Engineering in Information Technology - hoping this is considered as ICT Major? - This was considered ICT Major
2. I worked from 3rd May-2006 to 31st October-2007 in Company A, and 3rd June-2008 to Present in Company B, all as Software Developer. In total, I have 10 years and 9 months experience. I had a break between November-2007 to May-2008, as I got married and relocated to Bangalore, and then started looking for a job in Bangalore which I got in June-2008. In this period I did my PL/SQL and Oracle DBA certification. How many years will ACS deduct? - They have deducted 2 years for AQF. However, they have considered work experience from March-2010 and have not considered my experience of Company A, which was from 3rd May-2006 to 31st October-2007, due to a gap between Company A and Company B, which is of 6 months. Therefore, I now have work experience of 7 years and 5 months. Is it possible to request ACS to consider my Company A experience, and will they provide a consideration on this. I am losing 5 points due to this gap (which was purely of marriage and relocation)

Please let know as this is getting quite disappointing losing 5 points. Thanks!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vishtrap said:


> Hi again - I just got ACS +ve, however below are my concerns. Would request a feedback on this -
> 
> 1. I have done my Bachelor in Engineering in Information Technology - hoping this is considered as ICT Major? - This was considered ICT Major
> 2. I worked from 3rd May-2006 to 31st October-2007 in Company A, and 3rd June-2008 to Present in Company B, all as Software Developer. In total, I have 10 years and 9 months experience. I had a break between November-2007 to May-2008, as I got married and relocated to Bangalore, and then started looking for a job in Bangalore which I got in June-2008. In this period I did my PL/SQL and Oracle DBA certification. How many years will ACS deduct? - They have deducted 2 years for AQF. However, they have considered work experience from March-2010 and have not considered my experience of Company A, which was from 3rd May-2006 to 31st October-2007, due to a gap between Company A and Company B, which is of 6 months. Therefore, I now have work experience of 7 years and 5 months. Is it possible to request ACS to consider my Company A experience, and will they provide a consideration on this. I am losing 5 points due to this gap (which was purely of marriage and relocation)
> ...


What is your points table ?
Have you done your English tests ?

Cheers


----------



## vishtrap (Jul 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What is your points table ?
> Have you done your English tests ?
> 
> Cheers


ANZCO Code - 261313
Age - 30. Will come down to 25 points in Dec
Education - 15
Work Ex - 10 as per current ACS result. Was expecting 15 points
English Test - Appearing this month - expecting 10 points

30+15+10 = 55 points current + 10 English = 65 points expected. Will be 60 in Dec

Wanted that 5 points on Work Ex to submit EOI at 70 points, before December where I will lose 5 points due to age


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vishtrap said:


> ANZCO Code - 261313
> Age - 30. Will come down to 25 points in Dec
> Education - 15
> Work Ex - 10 as per current ACS result. Was expecting 15 points
> ...


5 points are very critical for you
Write a letter to ACS pointing out the error.
Maybe it's just a mathematical error, which they may rectify immediately when you point it out

Post the reply you get

Cheers


----------



## vishtrap (Jul 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 5 points are very critical for you
> Write a letter to ACS pointing out the error.
> Maybe it's just a mathematical error, which they may rectify immediately when you point it out
> 
> ...


My ACS was done through migration agent. They are not willing to provide details on the case officer who assessed my ACS. Can I send an email to generic email id of ACS which is [email protected] along with my ACS letter attached


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vishtrap said:


> My ACS was done through migration agent. They are not willing to provide details on the case officer who assessed my ACS. Can I send an email to generic email id of ACS which is [email protected] along with my ACS letter attached


It should be good enough

Explain the case carefully in a very structured manner
Spend some time drafting the email
Be polite and do not be at all aggressive 

Cheers


----------



## vishtrap (Jul 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It should be good enough
> 
> Explain the case carefully in a very structured manner
> Spend some time drafting the email
> ...


Thank you so much. You have been very helpful


----------



## cranticumar (Jun 11, 2016)

I am submitting my EOI. 

ACS assessed my degree as comparable to AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing.

While submitting EOI, in the education history, should I use Bachelors Degree (Others) or Bachelors degree in Science, Business or Technology?

This is my employment history:
Jul 2007 - Feb 2010: Company A, Designation A
Mar 2010 - May 2012: Company B, Designation A+
May 2012 - May 2014: Company B, Designation A++
May 2014 - Nov 2016: Company B, Designation A+++
Nov 2016 - till Date: Company B, Designation A++++


Experience Assessment by ACS: Aug 2011 - till date is considered for the below employment history:

Dates: Jul 2007 - Mar 2010 (though I said Feb end, they considered till I join next company, do not know why)
Position: Designation A
Employer: Company A
Country: INDIA

Dates: Mar 2010 - Jul 2017 (I have listed all my designations along with dates, but they summed up all my experience to my latest designation )
Position: Designation A++++
Employer: Company B
Country: INDIA


While submitting EOI, how should put it? Can you please help?

should only list just Designation A (Related Employment: No) and Designation A++++ (Related Employment: NO for Mar 2010 - Aug 2011, YES for Aug 2011 - till date?

Profile
-----------
B.E: Electronics And Instrumentation
Applied to ACS: 24/07/2017
Moved to CO: 25/07/2017
Moved to Assessor: 14/08/2017
Assessment Received: 05/09/2017
Education Assessment by ACS: AQF Bachelors Degree with major in computing
Experience Assessment by ACS: Aug 2011 - till date
EOI: In Progress


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cranticumar said:


> I am submitting my EOI.
> 
> ACS assessed my degree as comparable to AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing.
> 
> ...


In my opinion you should Get back to ACS and point out the error that they have lumped all the designations as one where as you had applied separately 

Ask for a revised assessment order giving the breakup

Hold back the EOI submission till you get this revised assessment 

However, to proceed or not is your decision 

Cheers


----------



## cranticumar (Jun 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> In my opinion you should Get back to ACS and point out the error that they have lumped all the designations as one where as you had applied separately
> 
> Ask for a revised assessment order giving the breakup
> 
> ...


Thank you @newbienz for providing the clarity. One of my colleagues submitted EOI recently with a similar profile and got the Invite and VISA. I will check what happened in his case before proceeding further.

Also, can you help with below question?

ACS assessed my degree as comparable to AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing.

While submitting EOI, in the education history, should I use Bachelors Degree (Others) or Bachelors degree in Science, Business or Technology?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cranticumar said:


> Thank you @newbienz for providing the clarity. One of my colleagues submitted EOI recently with a similar profile and got the Invite and VISA. I will check what happened in his case before proceeding further.
> 
> Also, can you help with below question?
> 
> ...


I would have used Bachelor degree SBT

Cheers


----------



## allajunaki (Jul 19, 2017)

ACS will only consider last 10 years of work experience. That means from July 2007 onwards, and deduct 2years. So, in your case they took 3 months since july 2007 and then remaining time from Company B. I think the assessment is in line with their documented procedures. Attaching the screenshot of the relevant process:









You can find details here : https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf




vishtrap said:


> Hi again - I just got ACS +ve, however below are my concerns. Would request a feedback on this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi Guys, Am I the only one who is still waiting for the assessment result. I've applied it on 28th July, but According to my agent the file is still with the co. My only concern is that how long does it take because I already missed the 2 rounds in aug and one in September. Does someone got their result who applied around that date.
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cranticumar (Jun 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I would have used Bachelor degree SBT
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for all your help


----------



## cranticumar (Jun 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I would have used Bachelor degree SBT
> 
> Cheers


Also can you help with course name field?

Should i put 'Bachelor of Engineering' or ' Electronics and Instrumentation'? It has 40 chartacter limit to put both


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cranticumar said:


> Also can you help with course name field?
> 
> Should i put 'Bachelor of Engineering' or ' Electronics and Instrumentation'? It has 40 chartacter limit to put both


I would have used Bach Engg elecncs instmnt or something similar
It's.not a big deal
The objective is to give the CO a birds eye view of your education 

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## Salmandu (Sep 7, 2017)

Hey Bro i am one too who is waiting for the reply. Apllied on 5th Aug 2017 & status moved to CO on 7th Aug, then and till now with Assessor as after 13 Aug 2017.

May i know your name (channy44) and applied location that you mentioned in the submission.

Salman.


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

Salmandu said:


> Hey Bro i am one too who is waiting for the reply. Apllied on 5th Aug 2017 & status moved to CO on 7th Aug, then and till now with Assessor as after 13 Aug 2017.
> 
> May i know your name (channy44) and applied location that you mentioned in the submission.
> 
> Salman.




I'm chandan and the location is Melbourne.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salmandu (Sep 7, 2017)

Is it still pending? Did you slect fast track processing as you are in house. I didn't sslect because i am in Dubai.


----------



## harrry (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi guys,
I recently submitted an acs skill assessment. the result is negative. I was told I did not meet the 92 weeks study requirements. 

But I actually did study two academic years(4 semesters). That means 92 weeks according to DIBP, right? I have two master degrees. One is an one year degree MISS(master of information studies), the other is a two year degree MBIS(master of business information systems). After graduating from the first degree, I transferred all credits and get into the second year and graduated. I dont understand why it's not 92 weeks study, and they told me it was 73.5 weeks study. 

it requires 2 academic years to get the master of business information systems degree. how did they get that number? so confused. they said the MISS degree can not be used to assess as it has insufficient semester and/or 12 units minimum requirements . The MBIS degree is relevant but does not meet 92 weeks study

ANY HELP GREATLY APPRIECIATED


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

Salmandu said:


> Is it still pending? Did you slect fast track processing as you are in house. I didn't sslect because i am in Dubai.




I don’t think so, because my agent did it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salmandu (Sep 7, 2017)

Why they are taking too much time and for you i think is now going to complete 7 weeks. Where max is 8 weeks mentioned on web.

Please don't forget to share the date and status once you receive the result.


----------



## channy44 (Aug 27, 2017)

Salmandu said:


> Why they are taking too much time and for you i think is now going to complete 7 weeks. Where max is 8 weeks mentioned on web.
> 
> Please don't forget to share the date and status once you receive the result.




Yeah that’s why I’m worrying about. I have already missed 3 rounds and I don’t wanted to miss another. Sure thing mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey folks,

I have a few questions and would request your advice on them:

1) Manager has signed the reference letter on company letterhead. Is it necessary to attach his business card while submitting to ACS? He has written his name, designation, and employee number on the reference letter.

2) Is it necessary to give academic transcript? I have individual marksheets for each semester clearly mentioning the subject name and marks. Will that suffice?

3) Is it necessary to give CV to ACS?

TIA.


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

Dear experts,

Kindly clarify following with regard to acs assessment:

1. I want to do re-assessment of my acs. is it necessary to link my new application to previous app submitted to acs. The employment entries submitted for my previous acs letter is not editable and I can't make required changes as supported by my new reference letter. CAN I SUBMIT A NEW APPLICATION ALL TOGETHER? 

2. What is the current avg processing timeline for acs? I am targeting before 3 oct. 

3. Can I use my friends credit card for payment?

4. Any tips for faster processing of acs app?

Best regards, 
Sonamt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salmandu (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi,

I got my assessment positive today  what about yours?

I applied on 5th Aug 2017 and got assessment letter today on 13 Sep 2017, 4 hrs ago.

Br,
Salman


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

*ACS assesment processing time*

Hi,

I submitted ACS on 30th Aug.
In couple of days it moved to "with Assessor" and it is at same stage till now (13 Sept).
I think these days it's taking about a month to get the ACS report.


----------



## Salmandu (Sep 7, 2017)

Yes it is taking time now days. As i shared my timeline it took almost 40 days.


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Kindly clarify following with regard to acs assessment:
> 
> ...


I had the same issue. I submitted a new application (costed $500 more of course) and waiting for results. my first acs application took just 13 days. ( in april) now I've applied on Aug 23rd and still waiting for any communication from their end)


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

spramod006 said:


> I had the same issue. I submitted a new application (costed $500 more of course) and waiting for results. my first acs application took just 13 days. ( in april) now I've applied on Aug 23rd and still waiting for any communication from their end)




The timeline is not good news for me! What does you status say on the dash board? Did the CO ask additional doc from you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spramod006 (Sep 4, 2017)

sonamt said:


> The timeline is not good news for me! What does you status say on the dash board? Did the CO ask additional doc from you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet. You better apply at the earliest. These days they are taking long time. Ppl who applied on aug 5 are getting now!


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

spramod006 said:


> Not yet. You better apply at the earliest. These days they are taking long time. Ppl who applied on aug 5 are getting now!




I have applied yesterday. But if I don't receive before 4th October, then my $500 may go in drain. This is assuming I receive my invitation on 4th oct. very tight timeline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I am also looking forward to submit a new application under different ANZSCO. Using old email id it does not show options for edit old information. 

Can we submit new application using new/different ACS account or email id?

Will ACS allow us for 2 different assesment?

Rgds

Jatin


----------



## Salmandu (Sep 7, 2017)

Even if you apply with new email. Your passport number will remain same. Which is also a primary key for ACS application.


----------



## Sufiangr8 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Need your valuable guideline on my case, as I have done my ACS earlier in Feb 2016 and it is going to expire in coming Feb 2018 after completing 2 years.

I am going to submit my new EOI in December as i will be having 5 more experience points and old EOI will be also expired, for that reason i want to submit my new acs at the same time lodging my EOI.

I am still working in same company as mention in my last ACS details back in 2016 with experience letter stating till date.

Should i have to again ask my HR for another new experience letter till date as my job description got changed from network engineer to senior network engineer.

Last thing, While linking my new application should i have to delete my last experience(which is still my current company) PDF from ACS and add new experience till date? or simply go into Add experience tab and new experience letter should be added.

Thanks


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

*Hi*



Salmandu said:


> Even if you apply with new email. Your passport number will remain same. Which is also a primary key for ACS application.


Hi,

thanks for answering.

I am dropping my plan to use any other email id.

What if I apply for another ANZSCO code using my old ACS account? Will my old ACS result get void?

Rgds


----------



## Salmandu (Sep 7, 2017)

You can start with a new application option and you will be able to select new anzco code on first page. Screenshot attached for you reference.


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

*ict security specialist*

i am new on this thread, anyone has got positive skill assessment for ict security specialist or anyone has applied. plz share your information here .


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Anybody got their assessment with application date in August?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

Immi master said:


> i am new on this thread, anyone has got positive skill assessment for ict security specialist or anyone has applied. plz share your information here .


Yes, many did and got positive assessment. What information you are looking for?


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

ArGo said:


> Yes, many did and got positive assessment. What information you are looking for?


Had applied on August 10th... still no response...so was looking at the timeline.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

debeash said:


> Had applied on August 10th... still no response...so was looking at the timeline.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


My ACS Timeline: 

ACS filed - Aug 02 
With CO - Aug 03 
With Assessor - Aug 15 
ACS result - Sept 04 

Totally it took 34 days for outcome with 3 episodes of education and 3 episodes of experience. Applied with SD for all 3 experiences. 2 years considered irrelevant and another 2 years were deducted.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

ArGo said:


> My ACS Timeline:
> 
> ACS filed - Aug 02
> With CO - Aug 03
> ...


43 days since applying, 2 episode of education and 3 episodes of experience...SD given for first experience, rest experience letter from company in company letterhead.. fingers crossed..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devnyk (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi Guys.. finally got the ocean of people who have been through the experience of ACS - ICT assessments. Thanks for your generous reponses to everyone.

I am planning to submit my skill assessment this month. My background is as below:

Education: BSc. IT (Information technology) 3 years bachelors course, muck like BCA.
Graduation year: 2006
Work experience in India: 2006 to 2010
Work experience in Singapore: 7yrs

All throughout, i hv worked as Software Testing professional, and now have grown to become a QA Manager

I hv few questions below:

1) Is the 3 years Bachelors degree course considered to be relevant ICT major

2) Which code shall i apply for: A) ICT Quality Assurance Engineer (263211) or B) ICT Systems test engineer

3) Where can i find the relevant job description for the ANZSCO job codes

4) I have a distance learning MCA degree completed dares 2008, in parallel with my work exp. Since it will defer my skill met date, i prefer not get it assessed. Is that a good idea?


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello All, I have a positive ACS skill assessment result for occupation 261313. Can i apply for another ACS assessment for occupation 261312? Will it impact my already completed assessment, because i have already submitted an EOI with that?


----------



## Gaggz (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi All

Please help !! 
I am about to apply for ACS, I have relevant exp. from Jan2010- to till date as Soft. engg.

Initially for the first year, from Jan 2010 to jan 2011, salary was paid cash and after that they opened account and giving salary in bank account.

My query is that, 
Will Salary certificate/ Salary slips can serve the purpose.?

If yes, then Salary certificate will be for that one year only or for the whole period of employment?


----------



## mathewajesh (Apr 25, 2016)

Gaggz said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please help !!
> I am about to apply for ACS, I have relevant exp. from Jan2010- to till date as Soft. engg.
> ...


You don't need to worry about salary certificate and such things while applying for ACS assessment. They don't accept or check that. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi,

I have filed for ACS assessment on 10th September 2017. Its been a month and my application is still with the assessor. 

How much time is ACS taking these days for evaluation?

When can I expect a response?

Thanks,
Trusha


----------



## ixii (Aug 23, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filed for ACS assessment on 10th September 2017. Its been a month and my application is still with the assessor.
> 
> ...


Based on feedback, it seems to be taking 5 weeks minimum these days.


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks for the prompt response..!


----------



## Kaizen1326 (Aug 14, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Thanks for the prompt response..!




You should get the result by 20th oct based on the current trend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi, Just one more question.

I am planning to apply for 189 visa with 65 points in November first week as a developer programmer (261312).

Are there any chances for me to get invited by July 2018? I have heard there are lots of people with 65 points.!

Thanks.
Trusha


----------



## singhd93 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Acs query*

Hi All

I have submitted ACS and got following query. Can any1 pls guide here??

Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:

•Certified copy of detailed employer reference or third party Statutory Declaration for your experience at Infosys: Please refer to highlight below:

Each Statutory Declaration must contain:

All Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must clearly state that the document was "Sworn Before" or "Signed Before" or "Witnessed Before" the authorised witness by the referee and signed by the authorised witness, along with the date and place in which the declaration was witnessed.

Thanks


----------



## singhd93 (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi. congrats. 1 query pls. Did u mentioned any specific line in SD stating sworn before or signed before. Actually mine SD is rejcted with this reason. Pls suggest. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

*Result*



korannetrusha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filed for ACS assessment on 10th September 2017. Its been a month and my application is still with the assessor.
> 
> ...


hi, have you got result, what is your znzcp


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Immi master said:


> hi, have you got result, what is your znzcp


Yes, got mine on October 6th, waiting for my partner's results to apply for EOI...by the way what is znzcp?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi, Just one more question.
> 
> I am planning to apply for 189 visa with 65 points in November first week as a developer programmer (261312).
> 
> ...


Your chances to get an invite is pretty bright, and hopefully, you will get the invite but the end of February. These days, the cut of the month is 15th April and the gap of EOI submission and invitation is about 5 months, which we shrink in few months. According to that, if gap shrinks just by a month, you will get the invitation at max by the end of February. 

All the best.


----------



## vram_81 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi Satish,

Congrats for +ve ACS for you & your Spouse.
If possible can you pls brief about the process you followed for ACS Assessment.

I am newbie to this site and I am planning to migrate to Australia. My case is also like yours. Me and my spouse both are Software Engineers having 10+ yrs of Exp. 

Kindly shed some light on some points mentioned below but not limited to.

1. Is one ACS Assessment will suffice both primary & dependent
2. What are all docs to be submitted for both
3. Do we need to submit edu & exp for both primary & dependent.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## vram_81 (Oct 22, 2017)

sathish4sree said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We (spouse and self) received ACS result today




Hi Satish,

Congrats for +ve ACS for you & your Spouse.
If possible can you pls brief about the process you followed for ACS Assessment.

I am newbie to this site and I am planning to migrate to Australia. My case is also like yours. Me and my spouse both are Software Engineers having 10+ yrs of Exp.

Kindly shed some light on some points mentioned below but not limited to.

1. Is one ACS Assessment will suffice both primary & dependent
2. What are all docs to be submitted for both
3. Do we need to submit edu & exp for both primary & dependent.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Dudul (Oct 24, 2017)

*ACS assessment in October*

Hi All,
I initiated ACS assessment on 12th October and on 13th CO was assigned and requested for few more documents. Reverted back on the same day itself and it moved to "Application Received" and "With an Accessor" on 18th October. It's been since in that stage. How long is it expected to be in this stage, as per the current trends?

N.B. Read some posts in this forum for April folks. It was real quick. In single digits. Less than a week.


----------



## Shanikhan1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi guys,
I hope you are doing well. I want your expert opinion on my case stated below. Actually i am applying for ICT PM-135112

I did 3-years Electrical diploma in 2006(2003-2006) then i started job in 2008 and till today i am on job, so i have around 9years of experience. Moreover, while i was on job i did BCS(2yrs-Program) from 2009-2011 through distance learning. I have below questions that are confusing me!

1) Will ACS deduct 5yrs experience from my total experience?
2) What would be Skill level Requirement Met date in my case?
3) How much Points i would get in total after deduction?
4) How many years of experience will be eligible for Skill migration Points?

Waiting for your valuable support


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Shanikhan1 said:


> Hi guys,
> I hope you are doing well. I want your expert opinion on my case stated below. Actually i am applying for ICT PM-135112
> 
> I did 3-years Electrical diploma in 2006(2003-2006) then i started job in 2008 and till today i am on job, so i have around 9years of experience. Moreover, while i was on job i did BCS(2yrs-Program) from 2009-2011 through distance learning. I have below questions that are confusing me!
> ...


What is the level of your diploma, is it DAE? which is considered 12th level degree i suppose. And what about BCS, is it 14th year degree or 16th?


----------



## Shanikhan1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks COmbatant for your intrest.

Yes it is DAE(3Yrs Course) and BCS(2yrs course) so in total I completed 15yrs of education.


----------



## Venkatpro16 (Jul 12, 2017)

debeash said:


> Yes, got mine on October 6th, waiting for my partner's results to apply for EOI...by the way what is znzcp?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Hi..

Just want to reconfirm whether EOI requires partner skill documents? I thought only mentioning partner skill is enough( considering my spouse will get positive skill assessment as well)


----------



## asureshbabu06 (Oct 20, 2017)

Dudul said:


> Hi All,
> I initiated ACS assessment on 12th October and on 13th CO was assigned and requested for few more documents. Reverted back on the same day itself and it moved to "Application Received" and "With an Accessor" on 18th October. It's been since in that stage. How long is it expected to be in this stage, as per the current trends?
> 
> 
> ...



I have submitted on September 23 and with assessor since September 27. From July, they are taking 36 to 45 days. So you gotta be little patient bro...it's worth the wait..


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

asureshbabu06 said:


> I have submitted on September 23 and with assessor since September 27. From July, they are taking 36 to 45 days. So you gotta be little patient bro...it's worth the wait..


Mine also in queue since 25 September. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Dudul said:


> Hi All,
> I initiated ACS assessment on 12th October and on 13th CO was assigned and requested for few more documents. Reverted back on the same day itself and it moved to "Application Received" and "With an Accessor" on 18th October. It's been since in that stage. How long is it expected to be in this stage, as per the current trends?
> 
> N.B. Read some posts in this forum for April folks. It was real quick. In single digits. Less than a week.


Since July, they are taking 6-8 weeks, not sure they are still stick to it or reduce the time line. Last year in September it took me exact 2 weeks for ACS to be done but this year things has changed little bit may be due to the overload or something.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Venkatpro16 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Just want to reconfirm whether EOI requires partner skill documents? I thought only mentioning partner skill is enough( considering my spouse will get positive skill assessment as well)


Just wanted to be sure... because otherwise if points do not add up after you receive invite, you will be wasting one invite and will be pushed back in queue...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Venkatpro16 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Just want to reconfirm whether EOI requires partner skill documents? I thought only mentioning partner skill is enough( considering my spouse will get positive skill assessment as well)


If your DOE is earlier than your wife skill assessment, then it can be a problem during documents verification by the case officer.


----------



## Shanikhan1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Looking for expert opinion..


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

Shanikhan1 said:


> Hi guys,
> I hope you are doing well. I want your expert opinion on my case stated below. Actually i am applying for ICT PM-135112
> 
> I did 3-years Electrical diploma in 2006(2003-2006) then i started job in 2008 and till today i am on job, so i have around 9years of experience. Moreover, while i was on job i did BCS(2yrs-Program) from 2009-2011 through distance learning. I have below questions that are confusing me!
> ...


I will try to answer your queries, 

1. Not really, ACS deducts either 4 years or 2 years based on the relevance of your education to the nominated skill. If not relevant, it would be 4 years. This is based on the individual subjects covered in the education.

2. If I understand your question correctly, you wanted to know from which year you will meet the skilled occupation eligibility? This is completely based on the ACS assessor. Since you started your work from 2008, if we assume 2 year deduction, then ACS will tell that you are occupation considered relevant from Month, 2010.

3. After deduction, Less than 8 years will get 10 points and less than 5 years will get 5 points. Refer DIBP site, for more information on points.

4. There are people in this forum who claimed 0 or 5 points for their experience. so that shouldn't be an issue. Your overall eligible points must be minimum 60 points.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

ArGo said:


> My ACS Timeline:
> 
> ACS filed - Aug 02
> With CO - Aug 03
> ...


Why were your 2 years irrelevant ??


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

vardanlane said:


> Why were your 2 years irrelevant ??


Because that 2 years were not into the roles of ICT security specialist.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

ArGo said:


> Because that 2 years were not into the roles of ICT security specialist.


I am working in identity and access management from 5 1/2 years and my education is in btech cs what do you think will they approve more than 3 years


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> I am working in identity and access management from 5 1/2 years and my education is in btech cs what do you think will they approve more than 3 years


They usually cut 2 years and that what I have heard from my friends who under went Acs. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

2 years i understand but in earlier post the person 4 years were cut i am concerned about what they consider irrelevant ??


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> 2 years i understand but in earlier post the person 4 years were cut i am concerned about what they consider irrelevant ??


They cut 4 years, when they found that that education is irrelevant but since you have 4 years of Btech that too in computer science, they should not do that. But it also depends upon the college and university.
Buy the only way to confirm this by applying Acs. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

Anyone got Acs result who had filed in Sep 2017??? 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

vardanlane said:


> I am working in identity and access management from 5 1/2 years and my education is in btech cs what do you think will they approve more than 3 years


Your education in btech should be ICT major and that shouldn't be a problem. Did you check if your roles and responsibilities in identity and access management matches with the Anzsco description of the skill. If it's not matching, there are chances that ACS might advice you with another skill. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shanikhan1 (Oct 23, 2017)

ArGo said:


> I will try to answer your queries,
> 
> 1. Not really, ACS deducts either 4 years or 2 years based on the relevance of your education to the nominated skill. If not relevant, it would be 4 years. This is based on the individual subjects covered in the education.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying my requested queries. However, I would like to know your answer about the “Experience I had from 2009-2011 when I was on job and doing BCS(2yrs) at the same time through Distance learning. 

That experience of two years will be deducted under “SUITABILITY CRITERIA”? for example 2 or 4yrs staring from 2008.

Or

ACS will not consider that two years(2009-2011) of experience since I was doing Bachelor at that time.


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

Shanikhan1 said:


> Thanks for clarifying my requested queries. However, I would like to know your answer about the “Experience I had from 2009-2011 when I was on job and doing BCS(2yrs) at the same time through Distance learning.
> 
> That experience of two years will be deducted under “SUITABILITY CRITERIA”? for example 2 or 4yrs staring from 2008.
> 
> ...


I had the similar situation, where my masters also considered relevant though I was working during the same period. While submitting ACS application, it asks whether this education is part time or full time, you can mention part time. ACS will consider the work experience during that period.


----------



## Shanikhan1 (Oct 23, 2017)

ArGo said:


> I had the similar situation, where my masters also considered relevant though I was working during the same period. While submitting ACS application, it asks whether this education is part time or full time, you can mention part time. ACS will consider the work experience during that period.


Sounds great. Many thank.


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Argo,

Is your degree in ECE or Computers? 2 years irrelevant in experience?


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

srikanthreddy said:


> Argo,
> 
> Is your degree in ECE or Computers? 2 years irrelevant in experience?


Degree in Btech IT. Yes the initial 2 years into non-security domain, which became non-relevant to the skill. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

ArGo said:


> Degree in Btech IT. Yes the initial 2 years into non-security domain, which became non-relevant to the skill.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Ok. My 1st company RnR doesn't have anything mentioned on security, it's purely networking. I am not sure whether ACS will make it as irrelevant or not.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

Gsingh4it said:


> Anyone got Acs result who had filed in Sep 2017???
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Just got Acs result today and they deducted 4 years in total. 2 years for education which was BCA in my case and 2 years for experience. Will be filing EOI soon. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Gsingh4it said:


> Just got Acs result today and they deducted 4 years in total. 2 years for education which was BCA in my case and 2 years for experience. Will be filing EOI soon.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


When you applied acs ?? How much it took


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> When you applied acs ?? How much it took


36 days total. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes I got positive assessment on 17th October, exactly one month and one week after applying.


----------



## abhishek_ku (Jun 19, 2015)

Friends,

I have a question related to ACS certification for software engineer(261313) - i have applied for it on 18/09/2017 and the result in ACS dashboard is showing as "Case Finalised", however i have not received any mail communication.

Can u please suggest how would I receive the result?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

abhishek_ku said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a question related to ACS certification for software engineer(261313) - i have applied for it on 18/09/2017 and the result in ACS dashboard is showing as "Case Finalised", however i have not received any mail communication.
> 
> ...


The email id one which you had received your Acs receipt, the same email id you will get the report. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek_ku (Jun 19, 2015)

Gsingh4it said:


> The email id one which you had received your Acs receipt, the same email id you will get the report.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk




Hi Gsingh4it,
Thanks for quick response.

How many days does it typically takes to receive result email, after the status is "case finalised" ?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

abhishek_ku said:


> Hi Gsingh4it,
> Thanks for quick response.
> 
> How many days does it typically takes to receive result email, after the status is "case finalised" ?
> ...


Not sure of status but it will take 40 to 45 days to get the email. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek_ku (Jun 19, 2015)

The status is misleading, if it says case finalised - I should receive email in 2-3 days. 

Anyways, thanks for the info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

abhishek_ku said:


> The status is misleading, if it says case finalised - I should receive email in 2-3 days.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the info.
> 
> ...


45 days is in total from submit till u get report so you can calculate now. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek_ku (Jun 19, 2015)

Today is 40th working day, if u include weekends 45 days are already over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

abhishek_ku said:


> Today is 40th working day, if u include weekends 45 days are already over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So it can be any time and also check your spam folder. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek_ku (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Gsingh4t

I have received ACS result. Its +ve. Thanks for ur help and suggestions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

abhishek_ku said:


> Hi Gsingh4t
> 
> I have received ACS result. Its +ve. Thanks for ur help and suggestions.
> 
> ...


When did you file your ACS ?


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

*ACS Email Missing documents*

I received an email from ACS requesting for some specific missing documents to be uploaded.. However, when i log in to my profile on ACS i see a message that states "An email has been sent by your case officer requesting further documentation - please reply to this email for further information.".

Am i to upload the documents on ACS portal or reply the email with the missing documents. Please help


----------



## abhishek_ku (Jun 19, 2015)

combatant said:


> When did you file your ACS ?




I applied on 18/Sept/2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek_ku (Jun 19, 2015)

Kenochie said:


> I received an email from ACS requesting for some specific missing documents to be uploaded.. However, when i log in to my profile on ACS i see a message that states "An email has been sent by your case officer requesting further documentation - please reply to this email for further information.".
> 
> 
> 
> Am i to upload the documents on ACS portal or reply the email with the missing documents. Please help




If there is an option to upload on ACS portal , upload it otherwise reply to the email.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

abhishek_ku said:


> If there is an option to upload on ACS portal , upload it otherwise reply to the email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for prompt response. Yes i can upload the new documents but the previous document uploaded cannot be deleted. The issue here is my passport data page was not Certified True Copy, now i have done this and when i upload the new passport data page am unable to delete the previous file that was uploaded. Hope this is fine uploading the new document with the previous file still there


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Kenochie said:


> Thanks for prompt response. Yes i can upload the new documents but the previous document uploaded cannot be deleted. The issue here is my passport data page was not Certified True Copy, now i have done this and when i upload the new passport data page am unable to delete the previous file that was uploaded. Hope this is fine uploading the new document with the previous file still there


Just attached all the updated document and send them.


----------



## abhishek_ku (Jun 19, 2015)

Kenochie said:


> Thanks for prompt response. Yes i can upload the new documents but the previous document uploaded cannot be deleted. The issue here is my passport data page was not Certified True Copy, now i have done this and when i upload the new passport data page am unable to delete the previous file that was uploaded. Hope this is fine uploading the new document with the previous file still there




I had similar issue where i was not able to delete previously attached document, I raised a query to ACS support team - they suggested to load the new document without deleting the previous one. Documents once attached can't be deleted or removed.

Just attach the new document with new name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Did anybody got an invite for ict security specialist then what was the points scored


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

abhishek_ku said:


> Hi Gsingh4t
> 
> I have received ACS result. Its +ve. Thanks for ur help and suggestions.
> 
> ...


When is that you got reply on 3 nov or before that ?


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

I am an electrical engineer. I have done my skill assessment with EA. 

I want to claim 5 points from my partner. She is BCA. And having only 2 years experience. One as operation executive, network. One as software engineer, programming. 

Is it possible to get the positive assessment from ACS under software engineer aznsco? Does 2 years experience sufficient?


----------



## ramanan42 (Feb 6, 2017)

abhishek_ku said:


> Kenochie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for prompt response. Yes i can upload the new documents but the previous document uploaded cannot be deleted. The issue here is my passport data page was not Certified True Copy, now i have done this and when i upload t
> ...


----------



## harshabulusu (Nov 12, 2017)

I submitted my ACS on Oct 6th, still awaiting reply. Did anyone get an assessment result who applied in October 2017?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

harshabulusu said:


> I submitted my ACS on Oct 6th, still awaiting reply. Did anyone get an assessment result who applied in October 2017?


I submitted my ACS-RPL application on 5th Nov, per status it shows "with Assessor". Although ACS website says the application takes 6-8 weeks, did anyone receive a recommendation letter it in 3-4 weeks, especially in RPL application cases??

Kind Regards,
Abhi


----------



## sharmaiitd (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi Harsh, Have you got some reply regarding your ACS? I have submitted on 12th Oct but still waiting.. Thanks


----------



## harshabulusu (Nov 12, 2017)

No reply yet for application launched on 6th Oct. Today is beginning of week 7. Hopefully i'll get it this or next week.


----------



## Kieran0911 (Oct 5, 2017)

applied on 3 oct, still waiting...


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Kieran0911 said:


> applied on 3 oct, still waiting...


Oh boy, that's a really long wait. Hope you get your ACS recommendation letter by this week. So, 6-8 weeks wait is the new normal for a ACS-RPL application. 

Kind Regards,
Abhi


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

ramanan42 said:


> abhishek_ku said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone please help on my query
> ...


----------



## Kieran0911 (Oct 5, 2017)

nabhilash said:


> Oh boy, that's a really long wait. Hope you get your ACS recommendation letter by this week. So, 6-8 weeks wait is the new normal for a ACS-RPL application.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Abhi


Thank you, Abhi! fingers crossed


----------



## harshabulusu (Nov 12, 2017)

Received positive assessment result today for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). So, it is approximately 7 weeks for me.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

harshabulusu said:


> Received positive assessment result today for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). So, it is approximately 7 weeks for me.


Hi Harsha,

Congrats man! How many years of experience did ACS deduct from your total work exp? Although the guideline says 6 years, I am hearing mixed opinions. Some say 4, some 6 years for the RPL application.

Kind Regards,
Abhi


----------



## harshabulusu (Nov 12, 2017)

nabhilash said:


> Hi Harsha,
> 
> Congrats man! How many years of experience did ACS deduct from your total work exp? Although the guideline says 6 years, I am hearing mixed opinions. Some say 4, some 6 years for the RPL application.
> 
> ...


Applied with 12.5 yrs of experience. Deducted 4.


----------



## sharmaiitd (Aug 12, 2015)

harshabulusu said:


> Received positive assessment result today for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). So, it is approximately 7 weeks for me.



Congratulationss Harsh... May be i will receive response by Next week.. I have submitted on 12th Oct.. But mine was without RPL...


----------



## Dudul (Oct 24, 2017)

I got my ACS assessment today. I have a query while filling up the EOI. In the previous employment in last 10 years section, do we need to enter ALL the experience or only from the duration which ACS deems relevant?


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Dudul said:


> I got my ACS assessment today. I have a query while filling up the EOI. In the previous employment in last 10 years section, do we need to enter ALL the experience or only from the duration which ACS deems relevant?


Congrats. Enter all the duration. Select the period which acs deducted as irrelevant in the skillselect also in the separate entry.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anujdhall (Oct 28, 2016)

*ACS - Skill Affidavit*

Hi,
Can some one please help regarding where statutory declaration ( skills affidavit ), need to be uploaded on ACS website ??
I remember earlier there used to be separate category , but now acs website seems revamped.
Is there a separate category or is it a good idea to merge it with professional exp documents.


----------



## harshabulusu (Nov 12, 2017)

Anujdhall said:


> Hi,
> Can some one please help regarding where statutory declaration ( skills affidavit ), need to be uploaded on ACS website ??
> I remember earlier there used to be separate category , but now acs website seems revamped.
> Is there a separate category or is it a good idea to merge it with professional exp documents.


Merge it with professional experience document. 1 document for 1 episode which should be a merge all associated documents.


----------



## Anujdhall (Oct 28, 2016)

harshabulusu said:


> Merge it with professional experience document. 1 document for 1 episode which should be a merge all associated documents.


thanks for your reply.

one more thing , suppose i have worked in 4 different companies , do i need to have skills affidavit for all 4 of them ?


----------



## harshabulusu (Nov 12, 2017)

Anujdhall said:


> thanks for your reply.
> 
> one more thing , suppose i have worked in 4 different companies , do i need to have skills affidavit for all 4 of them ?


You need an affidavit ONLY if you cannot provide experience letter in required format. Some companies provide the required format upon request but some do not. I had 8 episodes of experience of which i was able to provide required format for 5 of them. Of remaining 3, i had to submit affidavit.


----------



## praneethtp (Oct 7, 2017)

harshabulusu said:


> Applied with 12.5 yrs of experience. Deducted 4.


Hi Harsha,

I'm totally lost on this! I was just asked to complete RPL document. Could you please help me with any sample documents or any reference links that I can go through.

Any help is appreciated  Thank you


----------



## Venkatpro16 (Jul 12, 2017)

*ACS Result with Missing document*

Hi All,

I have submitted my application on 12th Oct, and I received the mail today (28th Nov) asking for missing document.

But I have already submitted the document which they are asking for. I got the below email. Should I resubmit it again and If I do so when I can expect the results since It is already 50 days since I applied.

Quote :

This is a courtesy email to advise you that we require additional documentation to process your application.

Please upload the requested additional documents below into your Online Application Form by logging into your applicant dashboard using the following link: Dashboard Login.

All required documents must be uploaded at the same time.

Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:

Please submit certified documents for your bachelor degree


We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received within this period, your application will be assessed according to the current documents.

UnQuote:


----------



## harshabulusu (Nov 12, 2017)

Venkatpro16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my application on 12th Oct, and I received the mail today (28th Nov) asking for missing document.
> 
> ...


Submit it again and it won't take time to process it further as you are already through the waiting time. For me, after waiting for 48 days, i got an email asking me to pay extra 50 $ as I had 8 episodes of experience and 1 episode of education. Once i made the payment, i got the result same day.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Kieran0911 said:


> applied on 3 oct, still waiting...


Hi Kieran, did you receive an update from ACS regarding your RPL application? I'm on my 4th week of waiting in the queue.
cheers, 
Abhi

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

I have applied acs on 18 oct in ict security specialist and today is start of 7th week but not got it yet


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

Any idea when i can get


----------



## nickypatson (Oct 23, 2017)

Next week yoy will get 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkatpro16 (Jul 12, 2017)

*Got My ACS results*

Hi All,

Finally I got my positive skill assessment result.

ACS Applied on *12th Oct 2017*

Assigned to Assessor on *24th Oct 2017*

ACS asked for an additional documents on *28th Nov 2017* ( Which I clarified through email on the same day that I have already submitted)

ACS changed the application status again with assessor on *29th Nov 2017*.

Got my results today *30th Nov 2017*.

As expected, 4 years have been deducted since I am an ECE graduate. 

Will proceed with my EOI. Thanks all for your support and all the best for those who are waiting for the results.

Regards
Venkatesh.V


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Congrats, Venkat! What is your anzsco code?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkatpro16 (Jul 12, 2017)

srikanthreddy said:


> Congrats, Venkat! What is your anzsco code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Thanks bro..

Software Engineer - 261313


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Venkatpro16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I got my positive skill assessment result.
> 
> ...


Congrats Venkat! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## M2AUSTRALIA (Jun 30, 2017)

Need expert's advice: My rnr matches with Software tester's rnr mentioned by ACS but the problem is it's not valid for 189 and only sponsored by 1 state. Can i proceed as Software Engineer for ACS and further process? By doing so am i taking a big risk? I don't want to get banned for 10yrs. What do you guys suggest?

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Applied for partner's skill assessment with ACS as software engineer on 28-11-2017. She is BCA graduate with 2 years IT experience. When can I expect the result?


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> Applied for partner's skill assessment with ACS as software engineer on 28-11-2017. She is BCA graduate with 2 years IT experience. When can I expect the result?


Atleast 7 weeks you will get the result , i applied on 18-10-2017 and still waiting for the reault


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> sikkandar said:
> 
> 
> > Applied for partner's skill assessment with ACS as software engineer on 28-11-2017. She is BCA graduate with 2 years IT experience. When can I expect the result?
> ...


What's your occupation and years of experience?


----------



## Kieran0911 (Oct 5, 2017)

yes, I got my result on 22 NOV


----------



## Kieran0911 (Oct 5, 2017)

nabhilash said:


> Hi Kieran, did you receive an update from ACS regarding your RPL application? I'm on my 4th week of waiting in the queue.
> cheers,
> Abhi
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


yes, I got my result on 22 NOV


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Kieran0911 said:


> yes, I got my result on 22 NOV


Awesome mate

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

I had applied acs on 18th OCT , its end of 7 weeks today sill i have not heard anything from acs , felling really bad :-( me and my wife applied acs on the same day none of us got any reply.


----------



## vish2065 (Dec 5, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> I had applied acs on 18th OCT , its end of 7 weeks today sill i have not heard anything from acs , felling really bad :-( me and my wife applied acs on the same day none of us got any reply.


Same here brother. Even i applied on 18th but no result till now. May be by end of this week..


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

vish2065 said:


> vardanlane said:
> 
> 
> > I had applied acs on 18th OCT , its end of 7 weeks today sill i have not heard anything from acs , felling really bad :-( me and my wife applied acs on the same day none of us got any reply.
> ...


I have heard that more number of career episodes and more years of experience will delay the outcome. Is that true?


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

vish2065 said:


> Same here brother. Even i applied on 18th but no result till now. May be by end of this week..


Keep me posted if you get an update and i will do the same


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

vish2065 said:


> Same here brother. Even i applied on 18th but no result till now. May be by end of this week..


Keep me posted about an update and i will do the same


----------



## martianwizard (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Extremely sorry if this question has already been answered. But I was getting the ACS skills assessment done and for the scenario of the current job, do we have to enter the end date. As per the website it seems to be a mandatory field.

If anyone knows what needs to be done in this scenario, please do help.

Thanks!


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

I mailed them today and its start of 8 week for me and i applied on 18 th october and gave applied acs for myself and spouse and they said for me it will take next week and for my wife it may come next week or more since it is busy time for them :-(


----------



## vish2065 (Dec 5, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> I mailed them today and its start of 8 week for me and i applied on 18 th october and gave applied acs for myself and spouse and they said for me it will take next week and for my wife it may come next week or more since it is busy time for them :-(


Oh ok. Looks like next week for me as well then. Will let you know once i get it. 
Thanks.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Friends - I am planning to have ACS assessment done for my wife however she has done a Diploma after her Bachelors. 

Experience is as Software Engineer which is limited to 2 year. 

Question: 
1) Will ACS accept do the assessment with Diploma?
2) I know the experience is not that much but as long as candidate is assessed as positive for this profession, i can still claim 5 points. Can someone confirm?


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

It ia a question for who has already got acs , does the status of with assessor gets changed or you durectky get a mail from acs


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

insider580 said:


> Friends - I am planning to have ACS assessment done for my wife however she has done a Diploma after her Bachelors.
> 
> Experience is as Software Engineer which is limited to 2 year.
> 
> ...


Why it took more days for your acs?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

martianwizard said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Extremely sorry if this question has already been answered. But I was getting the ACS skills assessment done and for the scenario of the current job, do we have to enter the end date. As per the website it seems to be a mandatory field.
> 
> ...


Yes, I do recall the end date field as mandatory. Just enter the date you submit the application to ACS, you would be fine. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

insider580 said:


> Friends - I am planning to have ACS assessment done for my wife however she has done a Diploma after her Bachelors.
> 
> Experience is as Software Engineer which is limited to 2 year.
> 
> ...


Does her Bachelors degree have enough ICT content? At least 33%, to be classified as ICT minor? If not then you would have to take RPL route, I'm afraid. 

Per guidance doc, minimum work experience for RPL is 6 years for folks who have a tertiary degree. Having said that, I would be curious to see if anyone where in a similar boat and got a positive recommendation for partner skill assessment. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> I had applied acs on 18th OCT , its end of 7 weeks today sill i have not heard anything from acs , felling really bad :-( me and my wife applied acs on the same day none of us got any reply.


I feel for you mate, it's a test of patience to say the least. 7-8 weeks seems to be a new normal for them, all the best! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## vish2065 (Dec 5, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> I mailed them today and its start of 8 week for me and i applied on 18 th october and gave applied acs for myself and spouse and they said for me it will take next week and for my wife it may come next week or more since it is busy time for them :-(


Any update mate? I emailed them on Friday, they said application processing time is 6 to 8 weeks , so wait.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

vish2065 said:


> Any update mate? I emailed them on Friday, they said application processing time is 6 to 8 weeks , so wait.


No buddy i called them this morning and they just say its with assessor and you will hear from us soon nothing else


----------



## vish2065 (Dec 5, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> No buddy i called them this morning and they just say its with assessor and you will hear from us soon nothing else


Ok ..thanks ..let me know if you get it, i will do the same.


----------



## SAM89 (Oct 25, 2017)

*Got my Skills Assessment Report*

My skills assessment report came positive this morning (12/12) I submitted on 26th Oct so it is roughly 6 weeks and 3 days they took..

All the best for those who are waiting on it !


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

SAM89 said:


> My skills assessment report came positive this morning (12/12) I submitted on 26th Oct so it is roughly 6 weeks and 3 days they took..
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting on it !


Can you please tell your skill set and experience and education


----------



## SAM89 (Oct 25, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> Can you please tell your skill set and experience and education


I applied for ANZSCO 261111, I'm having a UK Management Information Systems degree with 3 years Systems Consultant work experience within Sri Lanka


----------



## Indianboy (Apr 19, 2017)

Need Help!!!

I have completed my 3 year diploma (polytechnic) in computers from BTE Delhi Govt after 12th. I have also done my graduation (BA) from DU. I have 16 years of experience in IT (Networking).

My query is "What should i show to ACS for assessment? Diploma or Degree?" Also who and when will decide my points for qualification? Is it ACS or at the time of EOI?

3 Years Diploma in Computers - 2001
BA from DU - 2003
Experience - 16 Years 6 Months


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

vish2065 said:


> Ok ..thanks ..let me know if you get it, i will do the same.


Did you got anything because 8 weeks are over and they have no timeframe too


----------



## vish2065 (Dec 5, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> Did you got anything because 8 weeks are over and they have no timeframe too


No man, i haven't got any update from ACS. We are really unlucky that it's taking so much time for us.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

What is the maximum timeframe for acs , is there anybody who got ut after 8 weeks


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

*Roles and Responsibilities for 261312*

Hello,

Please can anyone provide me some of the roles and responsibilities for developer programmer (261312). I have the PDF from ACS but the roles mentioned there are same as for soft engg (261313). How would I differentiate them. Please elaborate.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hello all

my partner is graduated btech as electronic and communication and working as network engineer from 2014 . if we select 263111(computer network and system engineer ) will ACS detect 2 years or 4 years please help me with this confusion


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

vish2065 said:


> No man, i haven't got any update from ACS. We are really unlucky that it's taking so much time for us.


Today i got positive result from acs applied on 18 th October 2017


----------



## vish2065 (Dec 5, 2017)

vardanlane said:


> What is the maximum timeframe for acs , is there anybody who got ut after 8 weeks


I got it this morning mate. Let me know once you get it.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

vish2065 said:


> I got it this morning mate. Let me know once you get it.


I got it buddy congrats ☺


----------



## DK88 (Nov 9, 2017)

When did u apply ?


vardanlane said:


> vish2065 said:
> 
> 
> > I got it this morning mate. Let me know once you get it.
> ...


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

Can anyone please reply on this?



Kruz189 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please can anyone provide me some of the roles and responsibilities for developer programmer (261312). I have the PDF from ACS but the roles mentioned there are same as for soft engg (261313). How would I differentiate them. Please elaborate.


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

DK88 said:


> When did u apply ?


18th october


----------



## justingemini (Dec 18, 2017)

I had uploaded all the documents as per the requirement. In spite of that there were several mails saying the documentation is insufficient. When we uploaded the same documents over and again they acknowledged it saying the documents would be assessed. The interesting thing is the review was completed in less than a month and the result is "Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail". On further review we get to know that the service letter provided by the organization needs to have information about the roles and responsibilities performed in the organization.

Now this might be the common practice in Australia to showcase the roles and responsibilities of the employee along with his/her service letter. But this is definitely not a common practice anywhere else in the world (at least in the countries that I have worked namely US, UK, Dubai, Singapore, India). And its not an easy task if you happen to switch organizations where your reporting manager also has moved to different organization or different verticals.

This assessment by ACS is never going to be successful for candidates like me who don't have the roles and responsibilities incorporated in the Service Letters.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello All,

My spouse having 2.5 years of work experience as a 'Network and System Engineer'and a graduate in B.Tech Electronics and Communication Engineering. We are planning to apply for 263111 Computer Network & Systems Engineer.

May I know ACS will consider Electronics and Communication Engineering closely related to the occupation 263111 Computer Network & Systems Engineer and access positively? or ACS require more experience for assessment?. Below are my graduation subjects and ict closely related units as per ACS.please suggest me guys.

Thanks


1 st-YEAR

1 ENGLISH 
2 ELECTRONIC DEVICES AND CIRCUIT LAB
3 MATHEMATICS 1
4 APPLIED PHYSICS 
5 NETWORK ANALYSIS
6 E4-ENGINEERING DRAWING 
7 IT WORK SHOP 
8 ENGLISH COMMUNICATION SKILL LAB
9 MATHEMATICAL METHODS
10 C PROGRAMMING AND DATA STRUCTURES 
11 ELECTRONIC DEVICES AND CIRCUIT 
12 COMPUTER PROGRAMMING LAB

2-1
1 MATHEMATICS |||
2 PROBABILITY THEORY AND STO PROCESS 
3 ENVIRONMENTAL STUDIES 
4 SIGNAL AND Systems 
5 ELECTRICAL TEHCNOLOGY
6 ELECTRONIC CIRCUIT ANALYSIS 
7 ELECTRONIC CIRCUIT LAB
8 ELECTRICAL TEHCNOLOGY LAB



2-2
1 PLUSE AND DIGITAL CIRCUITS
2 CONTROL SYSTEMS 
3 OBJECT ORIENTED PROGRAMMING 
4 SWITCHING THEARY AND LOGIC DESIGN 
5 EM WAVES AND TRANSMISSION LINES
6 ANALOG COMMUNICATION 
7 ANALOG COMMUNICATION LAB
8 PLUSE AND DIGITAL CIRCUIT LAB

3-1
1 MANAGERIAL ECONOMICS AND FINANCIAL analysis 
2 COMPUTER ORGANISATION
3 LINEAR IC APPLICATIONS 
4 DIGITAL IC APPLICATIONS
5 ANTENNAS AND WAVE PROPAGATION 
6 DIGITAL COMMUNICATIONS 
7 DIGITAL COMMUNICATIONS LAB
8 IC APPLICATIONS AND ECAD LAB

3-2
1 DIGITAL SIGNAL PROCESSING 
2 MICROPROCESSORS AND INTERFACING
3 MANAGEMENT SCIENCE 
4 VLSI DESIGN 
5 MICROWAVE ENGINEERING 
6 TELECOMMUNICATION SWITCHING SYSTEMS 
MICROPROCESSOR AND INTERFACING LAB
ADVANCE ENGLISH COMMUNICATION SKILLS LAB

4-1
1 COMPUTER NETWORKS
2 ELECTRONIC MEASUREMENTS AND INSTRUMENTATION 
3 CELLULAR AND MOBILE COMMUNICATIONS
4 OPTICAL COMMUNICATIONS 
5 TELEVISION ENGINEERING 
6 SATELLITE COMMUNICATIONS 
MICROWAVE AND OPTICAL COMMUNICATIONS LAB
DIGITAL SIGNALLING LAB

4-2

1 RADAR SYSTEMS 
2 EMBEDDED AND REAL TIME SYSTEMS 
3 WIRELESS COMMUNICATIONS AND NETWORKS
4 project 

ACS AZSCO CODE INFORMATION FOR 263111
COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER 
* Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units: ?	
•	Computer Communication
* Computer Network Design 
* Computer Network management 
* Computer Network programming 
* Computer Network protocols 
* Data communications - (WAN, LAN) 
* Distributed Computing 
* Mobile technologies 
* Operating systems - (Unix, Linux, Xenix, Network OS) 
* Systems Software 
* Wireless technologies - (Wireless Communication, Microwave Communication) ?
* Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units: ?
* Assembler Languages - (Assembler Programming) 
* Client / Server related hardware and software 
* Client / Server Architecture 
* Communications Engineering 
* Computer Logic Design 
* Computer organization 
* Digital and signal processing 
* Digital circuits - (VLSI Design, Integrated Circuit Design) 
* Digital technology 
* Introduction to ICT - (Introduction to Computer Science, Computer Theory, Introduction to Business Computing, 
Computer Science I) 
* Microprocessors 
* Microwave technology 
* Network Component technologies 
* Network security 
* Optical communication technology 
* Peripherals and Interfacing 
* Project Management 
* Satellite communications ?


----------



## nikhil kumar (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi.. Friends I am starting the ACS Assessment application.. Can any one please provide the format of Statutory declaration to be given by colleague in place of reference letter..
Thanks.


----------



## hanchate84 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Friends

My wife has done engineering in EEE branch, for applying for skills Assessment which assessing authority I have to apply it for.

Also she is an government employee, will the be an objection applying visa for, will her experience be counted being a govt employee.

Please guide.



Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## paritosh149 (Mar 18, 2018)

Please share name and contact details of notary officer in NCR Delhi for ACS "Certified true copy" work.


----------



## Kssaini83 (Mar 6, 2018)

There is one in Sector-16 Noida. The notary has the stamp "Attested true Copy".
She charges INR 70 for each attestation and INR 300 for each Stamp Paper.

I got my documents attested from there.


----------



## paritosh149 (Mar 18, 2018)

*Sample of Certified true copy*

Can such a attestation from a notary be rejected by ACS?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

paritosh149 said:


> Can such a attestation from a notary be rejected by ACS?


Get the stamp from Notary which has Certified that the Photo copy as True Copy of the Original Document.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

For the benefit of folks who are yet to file ACS skills assessment, the notary can put the following stamps:
1. Sworn before me.
2. Attested by Me.
3. Certified that the Photo copy as True Copy of the Original Document.
4. The round (circular) Notary stamp.

The notary has to put their signature at the places where the stamps are put and mention the date.

The first time I got my ACS assessed, the notary had stamped with : 
i) Sworn Before Me
ii) Certified that the Photo copy as True Copy of the Original Document.
iii) The round (circular) Notary stamp.

The second time I got my ACS assessed, the notary had stamped with :
i) Attested by Me.
ii) Certified that the Photo copy as True Copy of the Original Document.
iii) The round (circular) Notary stamp.


----------



## metechnostar (Feb 22, 2018)

emaillenin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my result today finally (38 days).
> 
> ...


Hi, can I ask you if you signed the RPL? Becasue I dont see any section on RPL for applicant sign. Just need to be sure.
Thanks in advance for the reply.

Cheers,
Metech


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

metechnostar said:


> Hi, can I ask you if you signed the RPL? Becasue I dont see any section on RPL for applicant sign. Just need to be sure.
> Thanks in advance for the reply.
> 
> Cheers,
> Metech


There is no section in the RPL report for you to sign. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------

